# Cardiff chitter-chatter, news and more



## editor (Dec 29, 2012)

Reckon Cardiff deserves a thread of its own for general chat.

I've just got back from the 'Diff and was well impressed with the Christmas lights around town - the arcades looked well smaaaaaart.


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2012)

Oh, and here's the Sir Tom Jones Express!
http://www.urban75.org/blog/all-aboard-the-sir-tom-jones-express-cardiff-queen-street/


----------



## ddraig (Dec 29, 2012)

!  was thinking of asking for this or starting it earlier today!
tidy


----------



## ddraig (Dec 29, 2012)

saw a new place on Wellfield rd near junction of Albany rd in Roath earlier.
*KL Canolog*, Malyasian and East Asian food and deli, menu looked reasonable ish from the window with 2 or 3 vegi options as far as i noticed. they sell spices and other stuff by the looks of it.
could only find fb link https://www.facebook.com/klcanolog

anyone been?


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2012)

I had a miserable cold the whole time I was up in Wales over Christmas and the drenching at the City game didn't help either.

On match day, we ended up drinking at the Westgate which was surprisingly ok and then the Goscombe which was hideous and served some of the worst beer I've seen in some time.


----------



## pepper78 (Dec 29, 2012)

^^^ DDraig.
Think this is the same people who had the Satay Hut in Canton, the food there was really nice so have high hopes for here too. 
On a seperate note Have been to The Claude tonight for the first time in years - it was rammed but a bit ummmmm edgy.


----------



## pepper78 (Dec 29, 2012)

editor said:


> I had a miserable cold the whole time I was up in Wales over Christmas and the drenching at the City game didn't help either.
> 
> On match day, we ended up drinking at the Westgate which was surprisingly ok and then the Goscombe which was hideous and served some of the worst beer I've seen in some time.




The Goscombe is a vile shit hole!


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2012)

pepper78 said:


> The Goscombe is a vile shit hole!


One pint of lager looked more like cider with its weird,  massive bubbles, while my Doombar was the flattest pint I'd ever had. Dreadful pub.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 29, 2012)

pepper78 said:


> ^^^ DDraig.
> Think this is the same people who had the Satay Hut in Canton, the food there was really nice so have high hopes for here too.
> On a seperate note Have been to The Claude tonight for the first time in years - it was rammed but a bit ummmmm edgy.


aha! that makes sense presuming you mean www.bangkokcafe.co.uk
similar font too


----------



## pepper78 (Dec 30, 2012)

No, this one was on Wyndham Road/Crescent:
http://m.facebook.com/satayhutcardiff?id=114582792019874&refsrc=http://www.google.com/m&_rdr
But I think it closed prior to the Roath one opening.
Your link has made me start thinking of Thai food for tomorrow night now though. It might be an antidote to the festive overeating and excessive alcohol consumption.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 30, 2012)

good plan but the KL canolog place doesn't open beyond 6 by the looks of it!


----------



## nogojones (Dec 30, 2012)

pepper78 said:


> ^^^ DDraig.
> Think this is the same people who had the Satay Hut in Canton, the food there was really nice so have high hopes for here too.
> On a seperate note Have been to The Claude tonight for the first time in years - it was rammed but a bit ummmmm edgy.


 
The Claude is always a bit like that. Never feel comfortable there and half expecting it to kick off


----------



## jannerboyuk (Dec 30, 2012)

Poncecanna has a rather nice new Catalan deli on kings road.  http://www.walesonline.co.uk/cardif...uisine-to-a-corner-of-cardiff-91466-31913473/ best olives I've ever had. Finally went to the romilly in canton recently as well, lovely friendly pub. Massive beer garden I'm looking forward to for the summer and about a 3 min walk from me!


----------



## drachir (Dec 31, 2012)

Was back for Christmas, seemed to be a load of new stuff open/opening. There's Double Super Happy (dim sum/cocktails) where that dodge RnB club was on Westgate St, Fire Island (Buffalo/10ft. etc.'s new bar) also on Westgate Street, The Chapel (bar/restaurant) on Churchill Way, and Porter's (which is apparently an 'arts and artists bar') on Bute Terrace. There was also a new Italian place opening soon opposite 10ft Tall.

Only went in Fire Island and The Chapel.

Fire Island was great. No music on in the daytime for some reason, and none of the draught lagers were on (assuming that's a teething problem), but they had about 20 ales on if that's your thing. They also seemed to have an upstairs that wasn't open yet, but looked really nice (the doors were open when I went for a piss once).

The Chapel is unsurprisingly in the old chapel on Churchill Way. Was a bit too fancy for my liking, but seemed nice enough. Didn't eat there.


----------



## editor (Dec 31, 2012)

I saw some leaflets for the Fire Island place and was intrigued. I like Buffalo and 10ft so I deffo want to check it out next time I'm up.


----------



## drachir (Dec 31, 2012)

editor said:


> I saw some leaflets for the Fire Island place and was intrigued. I like Buffalo and 10ft so I deffo want to check it out next time I'm up.


 
I'd definitely recommend it. Only other negative thing I can think of was the lack of vegetarian food. I went there twice on Thursday, and I think they were operating a limited menu, since when I went in for food at lunch they had no veg options at all (so had to go to 10 Ft Tall... which I'm sure they weren't too bothered about). Went in again in the evening though, and they'd added a sweet potato dish.

Just remembered there's a Brazilian place opened beneath that newish hotel by Central as well. What happened to the recession?!


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 31, 2012)

does anyone know if the family fireworks are on at the castle today? i can't find any reference to them in all the council pages, just fireworks at midnight


----------



## 1927 (Dec 31, 2012)

drachir said:


> I'd definitely recommend it. Only other negative thing I can think of was the lack of vegetarian food. I went there twice on Thursday, and I think they were operating a limited menu, since when I went in for food at lunch they had no veg options at all (so had to go to 10 Ft Tall... which I'm sure they weren't too bothered about). Went in again in the evening though, and they'd added a sweet potato dish.
> 
> Just remembered there's a Brazilian place opened beneath that newish hotel by Central as well. What happened to the recession?!


 
I've read the reviews and they are dire, seems the menu is always limited, the food dire and small portioned and service poor. Apart from that.......


----------



## poisondwarf (Dec 31, 2012)

Isn't The Chapel an upmarket Wetherspoons? We tried to go there after a meal on Churchill Way weeks ago and they wouldn't let us in as it was their opening party. I was in Porter's on Bute Terrace on Friday night as one of my friends knows the owner. They are planning all sorts with the menu entertainment in coming weeks but I can't remember what exactly as I was a little drunk.  I do remember talking to the owner and explaining that in the  late 90s, when it was a gay c lub, they used to have an all you can drink for £10 night and he said, rather sniffily that that sort of think wouldn't be happening!


----------



## ddraig (Dec 31, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> does anyone know if the family fireworks are on at the castle today? i can't find any reference to them in all the council pages, just fireworks at midnight


very much don't think so, costs a lot and difficultish to charge. wasn't on last year iirc and they would be promoting it
was asked to work 7am-1am today but declined!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 31, 2012)

/London gatecrasher 

Anyone eaten in Tony's Restaurant & Pizzeria lately? Still open?


----------



## ddraig (Dec 31, 2012)

"better than Abba" tribute at Calennig alongside city hall


----------



## ddraig (Dec 31, 2012)

where's that to badgers?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 31, 2012)

ddraig said:
			
		

> where's that to badgers?



Seems it has changed hands 

http://www.qype.co.uk/place/115092-Tonys-Restaurant-Pizzeria-Cardiff


----------



## ddraig (Dec 31, 2012)

editor said:


> I saw some leaflets for the Fire Island place and was intrigued. I like Buffalo and 10ft so I deffo want to check it out next time I'm up.


http://fireislandcardiff.co.uk/restaurant/


really glad the old staff club is back in use, a great building
http://yourcardiff.walesonline.co.u...eets-old-county-club-set-to-open-as-cafe-bar/
will try and have a look tonight if they're not charging


----------



## ddraig (Dec 31, 2012)

i thought the chapel was meant to be having a refit for Raymond Blanc?


----------



## ddraig (Dec 31, 2012)

1927 said:


> I've read the reviews and they are dire, seems the menu is always limited, the food dire and small portioned and service poor. Apart from that.......


yeah their food has slacked right off
stopped eating in buffalo a while back and the mrs had to send back hummus with no flavour at 10ft tall a couple of days ago, they seem to think a dash of paprika is fine, where's the garlic etc!


----------



## editor (Dec 31, 2012)

I noted that they're starting work on putting the old main platform back into use at Cardiff Queen Street. That used to be a lovely station until the demolished the attractive stone buildings, flattened the overall canopy and replaced it with a miserly one island platform -which they've since already had to put back Platform 3 for the Bay traffic.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 31, 2012)

yes both central and queen st are being done up a bit and as you say, expanding Queen st

artists impression







> The stations will be similar in design, featuring slate panels, grey brickwork, pavilion-style roofs, large windows and stainless steel signage.
> Construction at Cardiff Queen Street is planned to start in April 2013 and at Cardiff Central in June 2014. The whole Cardiff Area Signalling Renewal project is due to be completed by May 2015.
> Other enhancements include an extra platform at Cardiff Central, which will be known as platform eight, and the reopening of a disused platform at Cardiff Queen Street.
> Once finished, the number of trains running to the Valleys will increase from 12 per hour to 16 per hour.


http://yourcardiff.walesonline.co.uk/2011/02/09/new-plans-revealed-for-cardiff-main-rail-stations/


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 31, 2012)

ddraig said:


> very much don't think so, costs a lot and difficultish to charge. wasn't on last year iirc and they would be promoting it


 
cheers ddraig i figured as much. shame, the kids always enjoyed it.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 31, 2012)

ddraig said:


> yeah their food has slacked right off
> stopped eating in buffalo a while back and the mrs had to send back hummus with no flavour at 10ft tall a couple of days ago, they seem to think a dash of paprika is fine, where's the garlic etc!


 
sorry I was referring to bad reviews for Fire island, sorry if that wasnt clear!


----------



## drachir (Dec 31, 2012)

poisondwarf said:


> Isn't The Chapel an upmarket Wetherspoons? We tried to go there after a meal on Churchill Way weeks ago and they wouldn't let us in as it was their opening party. I was in Porter's on Bute Terrace on Friday night as one of my friends knows the owner. They are planning all sorts with the menu entertainment in coming weeks but I can't remember what exactly as I was a little drunk. I do remember talking to the owner and explaining that in the late 90s, when it was a gay c lub, they used to have an all you can drink for £10 night and he said, rather sniffily that that sort of think wouldn't be happening!


 
Seemed quite a bit more upmarket than a spoons! And unfortunately '£x drink as much as you can' is illegal now 



1927 said:


> I've read the reviews and they are dire, seems the menu is always limited, the food dire and small portioned and service poor. Apart from that.......


 
As I said, didn't eat there but that's a shame to hear! I say I think it was a limited menu as it was just typed out onto a white sheet of A4, which isn't at all like their other bars (where they put a lot of emphasis on branding).

Still a really nice place to go for a drink - wasn't really judging it as a restaurant as even with more vegetarian options it's still very much a meat eaters' place.


----------



## drachir (Dec 31, 2012)

ddraig said:


> http://fireislandcardiff.co.uk/restaurant/
> 
> 
> really glad the old staff club is back in use, a great building
> ...


 
According to Facebook it's free and they have live jazz on.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 31, 2012)

1927 said:


> sorry I was referring to bad reviews for Fire island, sorry if that wasnt clear!


no it was clear, i prob wasn't meaning the other beat box bars incl 10ft tall and buffalo


----------



## nogojones (Dec 31, 2012)

ddraig said:


> "better than Abba"


 
wouldn't most bands fit that description?


----------



## ddraig (Dec 31, 2012)

indeed!


----------



## Gavin Bl (Jan 1, 2013)

Heard good things about that Chapel place... 

Foolishly agreed to buy a couple of pints of Peroni in Barocco's - £4.60 a go!


----------



## ddraig (Jan 1, 2013)

oh dear! 
Diver Tom Daley criticises Cardiff NYE


> Then at 01:45am on New Years Day Tom tweeted to say,
> *“Cardiff…what a let down for new year.”* And then exclaimed that
> *“everything shuts at 1!”*


http://djleekee.wordpress.com/2013/01/01/tom-daleys-verdict-on-new-years-eve-in-cardiff/
seriously wouldn't go in tiger tiger if you paid me


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 1, 2013)

I used to have to for work lol


----------



## ddraig (Jan 1, 2013)

their 'vip entrance' is a fire exit ffs!


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 1, 2013)

ddraig said:


> their 'vip entrance' is a fire exit ffs!


 
Another one leads into the offices next door, at least once a month some pissed up twats make it into the offices....


----------



## drachir (Jan 1, 2013)

ddraig said:


> oh dear!
> Diver Tom Daley criticises Cardiff NYE
> 
> http://djleekee.wordpress.com/2013/01/01/tom-daleys-verdict-on-new-years-eve-in-cardiff/
> seriously wouldn't go in tiger tiger if you paid me


 
Hate that inbred, overprivileged little twat anyway... I don't think anyone will be too upset that he's not coming back.

All that public money spent on him and all he can manage is a bronse


----------



## jannerboyuk (Jan 3, 2013)

ddraig said:


> oh dear!
> Diver Tom Daley criticises Cardiff NYE
> 
> http://djleekee.wordpress.com/2013/01/01/tom-daleys-verdict-on-new-years-eve-in-cardiff/
> seriously wouldn't go in tiger tiger if you paid me


Well I was in the moon til 4 so that's a surprise to me! To be fair plenty of pubs closed early, city arms, queens vaults - but womanby street was buzzing, had a great time


----------



## drachir (Jan 3, 2013)

jannerboyuk said:


> Well I was in the moon til 4 so that's a surprise to me! To be fair plenty of pubs closed early, city arms, queens vaults - but womanby street was buzzing, had a great time


 
Pretty sure a couple of my mates were in Aura until 6 too


----------



## editor (Jan 3, 2013)

ddraig said:


> oh dear!
> Diver Tom Daley criticises Cardiff NYE
> 
> http://djleekee.wordpress.com/2013/01/01/tom-daleys-verdict-on-new-years-eve-in-cardiff/
> seriously wouldn't go in tiger tiger if you paid me


What a dickhead. He's trying to blame Cardiff for his inability to look up club listings.


----------



## editor (Jan 3, 2013)

I've just moved the Cardiff crossrail posts as I think it deserves a thread of its own!
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/cardiff-crossrail-and-valley-electrification-proposals.304423/


----------



## Tankus (Jan 3, 2013)

> I think that’s why Tom Daley deleted his tweets, he was reminded that he was paid to be at Tiger Tiger. I could be wrong of course, but I’m a little surprised that such A listers as those people mentioned above would otherwise be spending NYE in Cardiff.
> Bit odd that Tom seems to think everything shuts at 1, but really I can’t imagine that a night with a Chris Moyles sidekick ‘DJing’ is much fun.


 
Its all a  bit Ratners ..perhaps


----------



## jannerboyuk (Jan 3, 2013)

drachir said:


> Pretty sure a couple of my mates were in Aura until 6 too


Where is aura then butty Bach? Never 'eard of it


----------



## drachir (Jan 3, 2013)

jannerboyuk said:


> Where is aura then butty Bach? Never 'eard of it


 
On Mill Lane, it opened in the summer. Mainly house, although I think there's a decent dubstep night now, and they had Uncle Dugs a few weeks ago.

It's in a bit of a weird place for the nights they have on (there was a confused/disgusted hen party in there when I saw Phil Weeks there, who left after being met with hostility when they tried to make requests ), and it's very shiny, but it's a decent place!

http://www.residentadvisor.net/club-detail.aspx?id=63071


----------



## ddraig (Jan 3, 2013)

jannerboyuk said:


> Well I was in the moon til 4 so that's a surprise to me! To be fair plenty of pubs closed early, city arms, queens vaults - but womanby street was buzzing, had a great time


we woz there too! but bailed earlier 
good night and great people! levitation and crowbar put on good stuff :coo:
had to apologise to the dj n the upstairs bar bit after my partners Canadian mate asked him for a request when he was playing acidey technoey stuff


----------



## ddraig (Jan 3, 2013)

editor said:


> I've just moved the Cardiff crossrail posts as I think it deserves a thread of its own!
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/cardiff-crossrail-and-valley-electrification-proposals.304423/


ai was thinking this myself, ta


----------



## ddraig (Jan 6, 2013)

stabbing in Clare rd last night - "armed and non armed police to ensure public safety" 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-20926533


----------



## nogojones (Jan 9, 2013)

Clare St (Riverside), not Grange


----------



## ddraig (Jan 9, 2013)

ai apols, noticed that after


----------



## ddraig (Jan 9, 2013)

how much outrage is there going to be about this! 
Woman steals kitten from pet shop by putting it in handbag!
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/n...-into-bag-at-cardiff-pet-shop-91466-32569180/

will it get as big as cat bin woman? definately going to go national init.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 9, 2013)

nogojones said:


> The Claude is always a bit like that. Never feel comfortable there and half expecting it to kick off


 
I always used to drink in the Claude when I lived nearby - Only ever in the snug though.


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2013)

But look at the kitteh!!!!!


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 9, 2013)

was in there just before xmas to buy a cat with my mate, we saw all the other ones there


----------



## nogojones (Jan 9, 2013)

ddraig said:


> how much outrage is there going to be about this!
> Woman steals kitten from pet shop by putting it in handbag!
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/n...-into-bag-at-cardiff-pet-shop-91466-32569180/
> 
> will it get as big as cat bin woman? definately going to go national init.


 

Bristol ALF?


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 9, 2013)

there £45 each.... but house trained etc.

just letting you know.


----------



## nogojones (Jan 9, 2013)

I can get any amount of kittens for free, should you need one in future. They're rescue ones (not liberated)


----------



## ddraig (Jan 10, 2013)

grim grim grim 
hope this was some kind of joke/fake/pretend film and not real
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-20965298


> The video shows a young white woman in the bath, in pyjamas, being assaulted by a girl in dark clothing.
> The suspect has dark hair tied in a bun and appears to be wearing distinctive false eyelashes and black and white patterned ankle boots.
> A second woman watches the attack and also takes part in it.
> Det Insp Shane Ahmed, of Cardiff CID, said: "In the video, this girl is being absolutely beaten in a bath.
> ...


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 10, 2013)

yeah just reading that


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 10, 2013)

nogojones said:


> I can get any amount of kittens for free, should you need one in future. They're rescue ones (not liberated)


 
might be in touch later in the year, my lad it too young at the moment, but we did cat sit for xmas and he loved it.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 10, 2013)

ddraig said:


> how much outrage is there going to be about this!
> Woman steals kitten from pet shop by putting it in handbag!
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/n...-into-bag-at-cardiff-pet-shop-91466-32569180/
> 
> will it get as big as cat bin woman? definately going to go national init.


 cat found and recovered




http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/n...fter-reporter-turns-detective-91466-32576956/


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2013)

Hooray!


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 10, 2013)

Thrilled to have the cat back,

it's on sale now for £45


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2013)

It's a _celebrity cat_ now!


----------



## ddraig (Jan 10, 2013)

Bath video is apparently an old case from Liverpool
so not Cardiff


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 10, 2013)

editor said:


> It's a _celebrity cat_ now!


 
£55 then?


----------



## ddraig (Jan 10, 2013)

agent needed for celeb kitty 'Little Boy'




such poise!


----------



## Caleboran (Jan 11, 2013)

Glad that the kitten has been found! Mind-boggling that someone would just pinch it...


----------



## ddraig (Jan 11, 2013)

croeso Caleboran, Cardiff?


----------



## Caleboran (Jan 11, 2013)

Yes, I'm living in Cardiff, probably count as a Cardiffian after being here for quite a few years now - unless there's some kind of entrance exam I have to pass I'm not aware of


----------



## ddraig (Jan 11, 2013)

tidy


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 11, 2013)

oi oi


----------



## ddraig (Jan 14, 2013)

big bit of bottom of st mary st taped off 




http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/w...-off-area-outside-cardiff-pub-91466-32595102/


> A death in Cardiff city centre has sparked a police investigation.
> Officers cordoned off a section of the city centre and a police tent was erected outside a pub.
> It is understood one person has died.
> Police were conducting an examination outside O'Neill's Bar in St Mary Street early on Monday morning following the death.
> ...


----------



## editor (Jan 14, 2013)

ITV is saying it happened after 'an incident in the pub.'
http://www.itv.com/news/wales/updat...vestigate-death-of-man-after-incident-in-pub/


----------



## ddraig (Jan 14, 2013)

kinell!
we were out last night, luckily went to the full moon instead and not down that end


----------



## ddraig (Jan 15, 2013)

Adonis kebab owner imprisoned for the E. coli thing last year
8 months!
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-21020204


----------



## editor (Jan 15, 2013)

"23 food hygiene offences". Classy place!


----------



## ddraig (Jan 15, 2013)

i couldn't believe people going in there when it reopened


----------



## editor (Jan 15, 2013)

Gotta say I'm loving this chitter chatter thread. I loves finding out about the Diff.


----------



## nogojones (Jan 15, 2013)

ddraig said:


> Adonis kebab owner imprisoned for the E. coli thing last year
> 8 months!
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-21020204





ddraig said:


> i couldn't believe people going in there when it reopened


 
I know a few people who swear it was the best kebab shop in town and would go nowhere else. I never tried their wares so can't judge


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 15, 2013)

i love adonis


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 15, 2013)

I used to love Adonis too - Troy was better for a proper meal though (a little further down?).
Best of all was the mighty Venus on Crwys road - I hope that's still going.

(hungry)


----------



## nogojones (Jan 15, 2013)

and yet you both live?


----------



## pepper78 (Jan 15, 2013)

Went out over Christmas and had an Adonis on the way home 
Was well aware of its filthy history but that is the power of alcohol !  Troys was closed and I'd had 6 Gin and tonics - they made me do it!
Anyway its not a proper kebab experience if you don't feel full of guilt and self loathing the next day.


----------



## editor (Jan 15, 2013)

This will do me after a faceful of Brains. Or Dorothy's.


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 15, 2013)

Use to get all my kebabs from Adonis lol


----------



## drachir (Jan 16, 2013)

Alcohol prevents food poisoning anyway!


----------



## ddraig (Jan 16, 2013)

luckily! or we'd have half the number of Cymru Cardiff posters!


----------



## ddraig (Jan 16, 2013)

jealous boyfriend up for alledgedly murdering Peter Lewis last year
 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-21041137


----------



## ddraig (Jan 16, 2013)

looks like Rally (cars) won't be in diff this year
been given to gogs
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/w...h-from-cardiff-to-north-wales-91466-32615750/


----------



## 1927 (Jan 16, 2013)

King Biscuit Time said:


> I used to love Adonis too - Troy was better for a proper meal though (a little further down?).
> Best of all was the mighty Venus on Crwys road - I hope that's still going.
> 
> (hungry)


 
have you been to Chubby's in Sheffield? I still rate it as the best kebab house i ever been to, and its 30years since i first went there,


----------



## ddraig (Jan 16, 2013)

some sporadic light snowflakes in Roath about 5 mins ago!


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 17, 2013)

What i need to know is, will Cardiff Airpot be open tomorrow morning for a flight to Glasgow at 8:55

anyone?


----------



## drachir (Jan 17, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> What i need to know is, will Cardiff Airpot be open tomorrow morning for a flight to Glasgow at 8:55
> 
> anyone?


Why wouldn't it be


----------



## ddraig (Jan 17, 2013)

5am Friday morning so far



			
				bbc said:
			
		

> Heavy Snow
> 
> Humidity 94%
> Visibility Very Poor
> ...


keep an eye on this mate
http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/3345295


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 17, 2013)

Snow, snow snow... that's why

i mean it will be open but will there be flights....


----------



## drachir (Jan 17, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Snow, snow snow... that's why
> 
> i mean it will be open but will there be flights....


Ahh fair, we had it here on Tuesday.


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 17, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Snow, snow snow... that's why
> 
> i mean it will be open but will there be flights....


 
avoid all unnecessary travel warning for parts of south wales on the radio, but didn't catch if that covers cardiff.



> *Weather Warning*
> 
> Thursday 17th January 2013
> RED WARNING of SNOW for parts of southeast Wales.
> ...


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 17, 2013)

Even if i get there and flight is ok, getting back Sunday might be an issue, plus im lazy and don't like effort so might have to bin the trip.... lads weekend so not end of the world.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 18, 2013)

guessing you never went!

fucking bullshit - been told by work we're supposed to try and get in or have to make time up
i think every single one of my colleagues are "working from home" but as my role is the lowest in the office and different from the rest of them i am not able to
my stupid twat boss asked me if i could and fair enough suggested a few things saying he would send me some stuff to do - which he fucking hasn't 
but what are you supposed to do when they say not to travel?!?!?


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## ddraig (Jan 23, 2013)

Police 24/7 on BBC1 right now has our fav bobbies the SWP!
robberies etc in Cardiff right now, Cathays


----------



## ddraig (Jan 24, 2013)

ddraig said:


> Police 24/7 on BBC1 right now has our fav bobbies the SWP!
> robberies etc in Cardiff right now, Cathays


 http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01pw7dw


----------



## ddraig (Jan 25, 2013)

William Jones guilty of Peter Lewis murder in Claude rd last year
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-21194811


> Mr Lewis, who had one eye and had great difficulty moving without the aid of a carer and his walking stick, was confronted by Jones in Claude Road at 02:30 BST on 28 April 2012.
> Jones, of Cardiff, fatally stabbed Mr Lewis in the stomach.
> 
> A tape recording of an emergency call Mr Lewis made in his dying moments was played to the jury.
> ...


----------



## ddraig (Jan 28, 2013)

shop at top of queen st being fitted out again last few weeks, wondering what it was going to be, on the capital centre side up by smaller boots

saw this morning - tis a fuckin pret a blinking manger


----------



## ddraig (Feb 1, 2013)

wot no budget posts??
massive cuts and proabable 300+ job losses in Cardiff Council

the PROPOSED CUTS are to be discussed for a month and agreed or not at end of Feb
summary
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/cardif...the-proposed-cuts-at-a-glance-91466-32723273/

actual proposed budget here
http://www.cardiff.gov.uk/content.asp?nav=2872,3250&parent_directory_id=2865&id=13960&popular

grim!


----------



## ddraig (Feb 1, 2013)

incinerator site chosen as Splott
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-21284964


----------



## nogojones (Feb 1, 2013)

ddraig said:


> wot no budget posts??
> massive cuts and proabable 300+ job losses in Cardiff Council
> 
> the PROPOSED CUTS are to be discussed for a month and agreed or not at end of Feb
> ...


 

Cardiff Against The Cuts is calling an EMERGENCY PROTEST TOMORROW (Saturday 2nd Feb) at 12 midday on Queen St, at Nye Bevan's statue (opposite the Pizza

Hut) in response to Cardiff Council's plans to cut £27million from services. Please share this post, tell everyone you know and try to turn up tomorrow!!!


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2013)

You going along? Post some pics if so!


----------



## nogojones (Feb 1, 2013)

I'll be there, unless I all of a sudden get dragged out on a weekender. They will be pics off the phone if I do (and remember)


----------



## ddraig (Feb 5, 2013)

saw this earlier today, had to slow down on the bike trying not to get in one of their vehicle shots
loads of people involved
not my pic!
*



*
*BBC Casualty car crash shoot closes Cardiff street*

Read more: Wales Online http://www.walesonline.co.uk/showbiz-and-lifestyle/showbiz/2013/02/05/bbc-casualty-car-crash-shoot-closes-cardiff-street-91466-32749604/#ixzz2K4OoIKbO


----------



## ddraig (Feb 8, 2013)

and the day after the filming of this
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/n...ic-car-crash-scene-in-cardiff-91466-32756841/




there was a real crash on the same road 100m away! 
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/cardif...-car-overturns-on-city-street-91466-32767642/


----------



## ddraig (Feb 11, 2013)

will someone else post on ere!!? not just me 

sooooo, might be buying (gulp!) a house quite soon, Roath area
any recommendations for solicitors/conveyors and other people you have to pay loadsa money to welcomed
ta


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2013)

Anyone go to see Race Horses at Clwb Ifor Bach last night?

They played Offline a few years ago and were *ace* - and their harpist/keyboard/everything player was a bit of a regular in the Albert too.






Real shame they've split.

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/showbi...horses-clwb-ifor-bach-cardiff-91466-32787741/


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2013)

Today's odd fact: Cardiff Council owns Flat Holm


----------



## ddraig (Feb 11, 2013)

oh yes indeed it does
there is a consultation on the budget on the council site at the moment
http://www.cardiff.gov.uk/content.a..._directory_id=2865&id=13970&pagetype=&keyword=
and here's a report on Flatholm http://www.cardiff.gov.uk/Objview.asp?Object_id=24861


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2013)

The Port and The Diff merging would be a good thing says Eggsy from Goldie Lookin Chain.

I beg to differ.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-politics-21372565


----------



## spacemonkey (Feb 11, 2013)

ddraig said:


> will someone else post on ere!!? not just me
> 
> sooooo, might be buying (gulp!) a house quite soon, Roath area
> any recommendations for solicitors/conveyors and other people you have to pay loadsa money to welcomed
> ta


 
ddraig! nice one mun! Have you got one picked out? 

I used LG Williams and Prichard, Sian Mills is one of the partners there. She's a family friend and helped me loads when my Dad passed away. Cost wise, I have no idea, but at least the firm isn't involved in any debt collection shit like so many others.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 11, 2013)

ta will look into them
sort of, bit small but should be cosy, still sort of looking but reckon a decision should be made soon

the gf has semi looked into 'greendeal' too and i said some of them schemes are dodge but i knows an expert like! 
cheers


----------



## spacemonkey (Feb 11, 2013)

ddraig said:


> ta will look into them
> sort of, bit small but should be cosy, still sort of looking but reckon a decision should be made soon
> 
> the gf has semi looked into 'greendeal' too and i said some of them schemes are dodge but i knows an expert like!
> cheers


 
Nice! Yeah let me know if you want me to cast my eye over the energy efficiency stuff. There's some dodgy players out there, but there will also be some great offers if you get the right level of grant funding.


----------



## pepper78 (Feb 11, 2013)

spacemonkey said:


> ddraig! nice one mun! Have you got one picked out?
> 
> I used LG Williams and Prichard, Sian Mills is one of the partners there. She's a family friend and helped me loads when my Dad passed away. Cost wise, I have no idea, but at least the firm isn't involved in any debt collection shit like so many others.


How very freaky..... Was about to recommend the very same person!


----------



## ddraig (Feb 11, 2013)

cool! trust spacemonkey, and now 2 recommendations!
cheers


----------



## jannerboyuk (Feb 11, 2013)

editor said:


> Today's odd fact: Cardiff Council owns Flat Holm


Keep meaning to go there partly because I like he idea of beng on a island whils still being in cardiff! No idea why!


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2013)

jannerboyuk said:


> Keep meaning to go there partly because I like he idea of beng on a island whils still being in cardiff! No idea why!


The Diff on Sea. Nice.


----------



## jannerboyuk (Feb 11, 2013)

ddraig said:


> will someone else post on ere!!? not just me
> 
> sooooo, might be buying (gulp!) a house quite soon, Roath area
> any recommendations for solicitors/conveyors and other people you have to pay loadsa money to welcomed
> ta


Will try, diff goss boss! Good luck with the house buying, I'm getting to that point although I've started to look at a few part buy, no deposit schemes. The deposit is the real bugger for me!


----------



## ddraig (Feb 11, 2013)

yeah, watch out for some of them schemes tho!
i wouldn't be able to do it on my own

good luck
this any good to you?
http://wales.gov.uk/newsroom/housingandcommunity/2012/121113ms/?lang=en


> The three and a half year scheme, which will be run in partnership with house builders, will be available to all buyers in areas of housing pressure and first time buyers across Wales and will support the purchase of up to 3,000 new build homes up to value of £250,000. Rather than funding being made directly available to buyers, the Welsh Government and house builders will act as guarantors so that buyers can secure high loan to value mortgages that would not otherwise be available to them. Buyers will contribute a 5% deposit.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 12, 2013)

what a suprise! big business not contributing to local community, EVEN AT CHRISTMAS!!
http://yourcardiff.walesonline.co.u...-road-christmas-lights-display/#comment-34810


> Greggs, Subway, Hallmark Cards and Lloyds Pharmacy said no from the start and there was no response from Coffee#1’s head office, Jaymin said.


 
Tesco, can't afford to, what a joke!


----------



## Favelado (Feb 17, 2013)

Can anyone here confirm that a story I heard is true or not? I always hoped it was because it made me laugh so much but it sounds improbable. A lad called James I worked with years ago told me that when Cardiff got bombed during World War 2, the people of Swansea climbed to the highest point of the town and cheered wildly.

It's too far away for one thing and too cruel for another. However, he told the tale with such conviction that it gave me a giggle.

He was fibbing wasn't he?


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 17, 2013)

it's about 40+ miles....


----------



## Favelado (Feb 17, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> it's about 40+ miles....


 
If Cardiff was reallly badly hit and Swansea had a realllly big hill?


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 17, 2013)

No


----------



## ddraig (Feb 17, 2013)

30 odd miles init?


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Can anyone here confirm that a story I heard is true or not? I always hoped it was because it made me laugh so much but it sounds improbable. A lad called James I worked with years ago told me that when Cardiff got bombed during World War 2, the people of Swansea climbed to the highest point of the town and cheered wildly.
> 
> It's too far away for one thing and too cruel for another. However, he told the tale with such conviction that it gave me a giggle.
> 
> He was fibbing wasn't he?


Utter tosh. Quite unpleasant tosh at that.

Did he claim that other places cheered over Aberfan too?


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 17, 2013)

ddraig said:


> 30 odd miles init?


Have to drive there in 8 hours, will report back if I make it back.....


----------



## Favelado (Feb 17, 2013)

editor said:


> Utter tosh. Quite unpleasant tosh at that.
> 
> Did he claim that other places cheered over Aberfan too?


 
He told it as a story that had been told to him by his family or local Swansea folklore. He would have been born sometime in the mid 70's so he didn't claim to have seen it with his own eyes. He told the story enthusiastically but I don't think he was genuinely happy at imagined scenes of the dying. It was the idea of a rivalry pushed to an extreme rather than schadenfreude in all disastrous circumstances. I don't think there's anyone who's ever lived who gets a laugh out of Aberfan.

Anyway, he's some cunt I worked in a coffee shop with in 1998 so hate him as much you want. I don't know why I've decided to be his advocate.


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2013)

Favelado said:


> I don't think there's anyone who's ever lived who gets a laugh out of Aberfan.


Some Man Utd fans sang about it with gusto at Ninian Park in the 70s.


----------



## Favelado (Feb 18, 2013)

editor said:


> Some Man Utd fans sang about it with gusto at Ninian Park in the 70s.


 
Of course. I was so naive. There's a football chant for every tragedy going isn't there? Hillsborough, Aberfan, Harold Shipman murders, Munich....

Children though. I think that's the first chant I've heard of that is so specific about what was essentially a children's tragedy.


----------



## editor (Feb 18, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Children though. I think that's the first chant I've heard of that is so specific about what was essentially a children's tragedy.


I've never seen people so angry at a football game.

There's a write up here: http://antistereotypes.co.uk/footballCCFC-MUFC.html


----------



## Favelado (Feb 18, 2013)

editor said:


> I've never seen people so angry at a football game.
> 
> There's a write up here: http://antistereotypes.co.uk/footballCCFC-MUFC.html


 
I've been in an away end when Hillsborough chants have been sung and as many away fans (myself not included) lost friends or family that day, the fury it provoked was palpable. Well, physical actually in the particular instance I have in mind.

I digress.

Thanks for the link. Reading now.


----------



## editor (Feb 18, 2013)

Favelado said:


> I've been in an away end when Hillsborough chants have been sung and as many away fans (myself not included) lost friends or family that day, the fury it provoked was palpable. Well, physical actually in the particular instance I have in mind.
> 
> I digress.
> 
> Thanks for the link. Reading now.


It's a fascinating look at Neanderthal football and unlike many football hooligan stories retold years later, it's fairly accurate.


----------



## Favelado (Feb 18, 2013)

In a rare moment of admiration for Man United fans, I'll admit the red, black and white "VIVA KEN BARLOW" stickers they've posted around the Madrid metro have amused me this week. Only a little mind.

2nd digression. Last one for today.

Night night.


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 18, 2013)

ddraig said:


> 30 odd miles init?


 
44.5 miles from CF24 to SA1


----------



## ddraig (Feb 18, 2013)

ah boo! you are correct then


----------



## ddraig (Feb 20, 2013)

anyone know where this is?
http://www.flickr.com/photos/27413349@N00/5533402654
from here
http://cardiffian.jomec.co.uk/article/rabbit-warren-alleys-where-crime-prevalent-will-be-gated


----------



## ddraig (Feb 22, 2013)

.


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 22, 2013)

no idea mate, looks live most back allies in town... lol


----------



## ddraig (Feb 22, 2013)

ahh cmon, thought u would know if anyone!


----------



## ddraig (Feb 22, 2013)

not that you lurk down back alleys like , just know ya buildings...


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 22, 2013)

first thought was back of the prince of Wales or the one that is the back of where Dixons uesd to be etc..


----------



## poisondwarf (Feb 22, 2013)

ddraig said:


> anyone know where this is?
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/27413349@N00/5533402654
> from here
> http://cardiffian.jomec.co.uk/article/rabbit-warren-alleys-where-crime-prevalent-will-be-gated





I'm going to stump up a guess of crockherbtown lane...


----------



## ddraig (Feb 22, 2013)

*Clwb Ifor Bach in Cardiff under "threat"*

my 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-21544793
surely someone would take over


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2013)

That would be a really, really sad loss to Cardiff.


----------



## nogojones (Feb 23, 2013)

Cardiff wouldn't be the same.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 23, 2013)

poisondwarf said:


> I'm going to stump up a guess of crockherbtown lane...


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 23, 2013)

was my second guess


----------



## ddraig (Feb 23, 2013)

own your own Spiller Records Record player! 
http://spillersrecordplayer.com/
only £299!


----------



## poisondwarf (Feb 23, 2013)

I used to work in a casino on park place and the smoking room overlooked that lane. Many a night i'd be sat by the window and couples would come out of branigans for a quick knee trembler by the bins...ah the memories.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 23, 2013)

I worked in that casino you worked in as well - i was the receptionist lol


----------



## poisondwarf (Feb 23, 2013)

Sweaty Betty said:


> I worked in that casino you worked in as well - i was the receptionist lol




Small world eh..I left in Feb '98. When were you there?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 23, 2013)

poisondwarf said:


> Small world eh..I left in Feb '98. When were you there?



I worked there in 95 with my mate lucy _we were both on reception :  )


----------



## ddraig (Feb 23, 2013)

back in diff mate? 

got to pop your 'vase' back round


----------



## poisondwarf (Feb 23, 2013)

Sweaty Betty said:


> I worked there in 95 with my mate lucy _we were both on reception :  )





I started there in 95 too, that's when it opened wasn't it? My memory is fucked and can't remember anyone from reception...the only staff i remember was janette the manager and simon rowsell...poor really!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 23, 2013)

poisondwarf said:


> I started there in 95 too, that's when it opened wasn't it? My memory is fucked and can't remember anyone from reception...the only staff i remember was janette the manager and simon rowsell...poor really!



Same here mate lol

You doing better than me cant even remember my managers name lol


----------



## ddraig (Feb 26, 2013)

posted on cycle commute thread
yo SB mate, coulda done with the helmetcam offer from t'other night earlier! grrr, am ok tho honest

this was on the junction on the road next to the hilton before the underpass opposite


> aaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwww
> knocked off by a taxi, bike fucked, cuts and bruises
> front brakes fucked and the metal bit that sort of guards the chain has spun round and digging into the back tyre, will have a go at that tomorrow if i can move.
> 
> ...


----------



## nogojones (Feb 27, 2013)

make sure you put it in the works accident book


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2013)

What kind of madness is this?


> Participation in grassroots football in Cardiff could drop next season – with some clubs collapsing altogether – if proposals to hike pitch fees by 44% go ahead, league secretaries have warned.
> 
> Labour-run Cardiff council is proposing to increase its football pitch and changing room charge from £38 to £55 per game, while pitch-only fees will more than double to £44.
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2013)

Bad news for stoners: 


> A “major” cannabis factory was discovered today at a Cardiff industrial estate after an early morning drugs raid.
> 
> The find came as part of a series of synchronised dawn raids at 10 properties across South Wales and the west of England, which brought to an end an operation in which 7,500 cannabis plants worth an estimated £3.5m have been seized by police.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## 1927 (Feb 27, 2013)

nogojones said:


> make sure you put it in the works accident book


 
???? its not a workplace accident!


----------



## ddraig (Feb 27, 2013)

1927 said:


> ???? its not a workplace accident!


pardon?


----------



## 1927 (Feb 27, 2013)

ddraig said:


> pardon?


Having an accident on way to work isnt a workplace accident!


----------



## ddraig (Feb 27, 2013)

happened between 2 work sites whilst on the clock


----------



## 1927 (Feb 27, 2013)

ddraig said:


> happened between 2 work sites whilst on the clock


 
sorry I missed that bit, that might complicate things a bit more over the accepting money thing, tread carefully.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 27, 2013)

yeah cheers


----------



## nogojones (Feb 27, 2013)

and cycle more carefully


----------



## ddraig (Feb 27, 2013)

i have been recently honest! and it was my right of way etc


----------



## nogojones (Feb 27, 2013)

Is was meant as a follow up to '27's "tread carefully", but sloppily delivered


----------



## ddraig (Feb 27, 2013)

no worries mate, appreciate your posts and concern


----------



## ddraig (Mar 1, 2013)

just spotted at least 2 urbs in the pics in echo of council budget meeting last night!


----------



## ddraig (Mar 4, 2013)

i know this is a bit of a thick question riiight...

if you don't have a doctor and when registering for a new can't see them for 48hrs
is the heath A&E the only other place you can go?
thanks


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2013)

This is an interesting initiative for pissheads, although I imagine it'll be worn as a badge of honour by some. 


> *Drunk students found stumbling in Cardiff to be tagged with wristbands*
> 
> Drunken students found stumbling through Cardiff are to be tagged with wristbands to act as a morning reminder of their dangerous binge-drinking.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 4, 2013)

ddraig said:


> i know this is a bit of a thick question riiight...
> 
> if you don't have a doctor and when registering for a new can't see them for 48hrs
> is the heath A&E the only other place you can go?
> thanks


 
I would assume so mate.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 4, 2013)

ta
fucking disorganised twat!
meaning me


----------



## teqniq (Mar 4, 2013)

ddraig said:


> ta
> fucking disorganised twat!
> meaning me


There are out of hours G.P.'s at both the Heath and CRI


----------



## ddraig (Mar 4, 2013)

i was told that but couldn't make any sense of it and when i rang the number given they gave me another number which didn't make sense
went to A&E yesterday afternoon and it was properly rammed with people sitting on the floor etc
and an old lady on a bed queuing to get in 

plus as i don't have a gp i can't ring them to see what out of hours provision they do

thanks tho!


----------



## teqniq (Mar 4, 2013)

http://www.cardiffandvaleuhb.wales.nhs.uk/out-of-hours-gp-service

stupidly tho the above page doesn't have # but here it is: 02920 444500

which I got from here

http://www.cathayssurgery.co.uk/out_of_hours.htm

there's this as well

http://www.wales.nhs.uk/ourservices/directory/cardiffvaleuniversityhealthboard/gps/W00055


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 4, 2013)

i'd ring nhs direct. i'm sure they're the ones who've referred us to the cri for out of hours stuff in the past.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 4, 2013)

teqniq said:


> http://www.cardiffandvaleuhb.wales.nhs.uk/out-of-hours-gp-service
> 
> stupidly tho the above page doesn't have # but here it is: 02920 444500
> 
> ...


cheers
tried that number yesterday

i'm not in great need or loads of pain or anything just need to be seen and checked (and sicknoted) before going back to work


----------



## ddraig (Mar 6, 2013)

the excellent March edition MMP 
http://issuu.com/themmp/docs/mar13
http://themmp.tv/


----------



## ddraig (Mar 7, 2013)

missed this! 
Spirit of 45 - Ken Loach film
previewed in Cardiff last night (short interview and vid)
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-21689736


> Ken Loach, one of Britain's most celebrated and controversial film directors, was in Cardiff for a preview of his latest film, a documentary about post war Britain.


not that anyone in chapter is on benefits!


----------



## ddraig (Mar 8, 2013)

soooo 'Rebuilding Momentum' a 30 yr plan for Cardiff, well some of it
including *URBANITY *
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/w...f-city-centre-and-cardiff-bay-91466-32936217/

consultation including huge documents with loadsa fancy drawings
http://www.cardiff.gov.uk/content.asp?nav=2872,3257,6571,6573&parent_directory_id=2865&id=14114


----------



## ddraig (Mar 17, 2013)

this article is winding me right up 


> Cardiff police build bridges in Butetown community operation
> 
> Speaking to WalesOnline, he said: “The reality is that culturally it is quite difficult for the police and this community to engage and a lot of that is historical as well as cultural.



next time it happens love, give us a ring 


> Another woman, who wears a floor-length hijab and speaks English as a second language, revealed she had been chased by a man as she walked to the city centre a month ago.
> She said he racially taunted her, telling her she could not call the emergency services for help because she did not know the number.
> During Wednesday's operation, an officer told her: “You know the number – it’s 999 – next time always give us a call.”


and this, our business is robberies and burglary, wtf? seriously 


> Briefing officers and volunteers at Cardiff Bay police station before they took to nearby streets, he said: “As a police service we know about the burglaries and robberies – that’s our business.
> “What we don’t know are the issues that affect the community. Today, we want to find out those issues..“Some of the residents you are going to call on today may never have seen a police officer, or their last experience may have been a bad one – we need to leave them today with a good memory of our visit.”



http://www.walesonline.co.uk/cardiffonline/cardiff-news/2013/03/14/cardiff-police-build-bridges-in-butetown-community-operation-91466-32983853/#ixzz2No7f04UL


----------



## ddraig (Mar 20, 2013)

come on Cardiff posters!! post on here

some stuff about the 1gb broadband coming, and 4g
http://www.digitalcardiff.net/content.asp
100% in urban areas apparently


> 100 per cent availability of ultrafast 1Gb broadband connections for business
> 100mbs broadband availability for residents
> ‘Free' wireless provision in the City including a Cardiff Information Portal - with links to tourism, local services, where to stay, where to get help etc.
> Mobile phone access will also be improved with 4G access throughout the city.
> Grants to residents and businesses to support take-up of the new services


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2013)

The old tram sheds are up for sale. They'd be ace for a community space.








> Former tram sheds which used to service Cardiff's electric trams for the first half of the 20th Century have been put up for sale by the council.
> 
> The Grangetown site has been a vehicle service centre for the council, but they are moving to a new facility.
> 
> ...


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-21860169


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2013)

Pontcanna makes The Times' barf-tastic '30 cool places list':


> Pontcanna Cardiff why is it so great? With its leafy streets and grand architecture, Pontcanna is home to the city's chattering classes. Cathedral Road and Pontcanna Street are lined with cafés and restaurants, where well-connected Welsh-speakers are known as "crachach".
> who lives here? Journalists, arts supremos, TV execs, rugby players and politicians.
> house prices: One of the most expensive parts of Cardiff. Handsome Victorian semis cost £500,000 to £800,000, while terraced cottages go for about £250,000


----------



## ddraig (Mar 20, 2013)

oh blydi ell!
only a few streets and pontcanna doesn't actually exist, it is the riverside ward


----------



## nogojones (Mar 20, 2013)

Pontcanna should be extended a little more to the south


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2013)

Wales's first billionaire suggests renaming Swansea and the Valleys as 'Cardiff.'


> Sir Terry Matthews, who admitted his idea would be controversial, said: "If I was king, I would go [from] Swansea to Newport and I'd circle it and include the valleys. I'd say that's Cardiff."
> 
> But perhaps predictably, the proposal has met with a muted response in Swansea.
> 
> ...


And we thought Vincent Tan was bad.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 22, 2013)

the usually nauseating Cardiff Cycle Chic with some bike lugging pics
http://cardiffcyclechic.wordpress.com/2013/03/22/why-take-the-car-when/


----------



## ddraig (Mar 27, 2013)

cwtch phrase competition
http://ilovesthediff.com/cwtchphrase


> Simply name the 31 Welsh suburbs or towns using the visuals. Hint: think in English, not Welsh. Sometime there's only pic, often two or three. Some are incredibly easy, but the last one should wipe the smug look off a couple of your faces. Enjoy.


----------



## teqniq (Mar 27, 2013)

I was in Splott market Sunday morning and right inside the door there's this bloke doing a roaring trade shouting 'Stolen Easter eggs! 4 for a £1!'


----------



## nogojones (Mar 27, 2013)

will have to get down there. I normally wait til after easter as they're cheaper. When we by the cheepo eggs in the weeks leading up to easter for the kids, we normally have eat them all before the time comes. One year we done 30 and had none left for the kids come the day!


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2013)

They're looking into running Cardiff - Penarth bus services across the barrage.



> Forget being stuck in traffic snarl-ups during rush hour – a proposed new bus route could offer some of the most spectacular views in South Wales.
> 
> A study has been launched into whether travel times could be slashed between Cardiff city centre and Penarth – by operating a bus service across the Cardiff Bay barrage.
> 
> ...


----------



## ddraig (Mar 27, 2013)

that would be cool
and of course sensible


----------



## jannerboyuk (Mar 27, 2013)

editor said:


> They're looking into running Cardiff - Penarth bus services across the barrage.


That'll be a nice journey, I would defo use that. When summer arrives. So never.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 27, 2013)

it's snowing!!
huge soft flakes and heavy now and again
not sticking yet though


----------



## la ressistance (Mar 28, 2013)

Anyone know where to find a good knife sharpener in town centre? Is there anywhere in the market that does it?


----------



## teqniq (Mar 28, 2013)

Does that shoe repair place just inside the St Mary's St entrance do that? Not Timpsons the one actually inside, might be worth an ask.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 28, 2013)

was going to suggest that one


----------



## la ressistance (Mar 28, 2013)

Cheers, ill give them a try.


----------



## la ressistance (Mar 28, 2013)

Just rang them. Theyre called yan and sons.

They do knife sharpening on certain days when the knife guy is in. Gonna pop in Saturday.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 31, 2013)

pic from the copper chopper







> ‏@*Cmdr_Hadfield*
> 20h​Cardiff, capital of Wales. The Red Dragon, leading the way. pic.twitter.com/p2GJQgUw6t


----------



## nogojones (Apr 1, 2013)

Seems very high up for a helicopter. They'll never spot growrooms from that hight


----------



## ginger_syn (Apr 1, 2013)

it's from the ISS


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 4, 2013)

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/n...dvd-player-shows-porn-to-kids-91466-33105623/


----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2013)

easter RUINED!
innocent kids brains RUINED!

reckon it was a dodgy return or staff having the odd break behind the conveyor belts?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2013)

Flights from Dusseldorf to Cardiff alleged


> Lufthansa will soon start operating from Dusseldorf to Cardiff so please spread the word.


edited to add quote as was from a tweet


----------



## 1927 (Apr 4, 2013)

ddraig said:


> Flights from Dusseldorf to Cardiff alleged
> Lufthansa will soon start operating from Dusseldorf to Cardiff so please spread the word.


 

But will they be operating from Cardiff to Dusseldorf?lol


----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2013)

that's what i was wondering too!


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2013)

Some rich twat has a problem with Cardiff Airport being sold to the Welsh government.
http://www.birminghampost.net/2013/...e-could-skew-airline-industry-65233-33114006/


----------



## ddraig (Apr 13, 2013)

anyone else seen the new 'artvertising' strip of wall in Lowther Rd Cathays?
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/local-news/cathays-street-cardiff-brightened-up-2589388


----------



## teqniq (Apr 13, 2013)

Yes I saw them pasting this up the other day. The b&w photos were good too.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 13, 2013)

yeah Dan Green portraits


----------



## teqniq (Apr 21, 2013)

They have their own website

http://twangdom.com/

They were posting new stuff up the other day and giving away free postcards.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 21, 2013)

big cannabis factory fire on Clare rd
fireman injured
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-22237991


----------



## ddraig (Apr 24, 2013)

watch out anyone in Cardiff it is varsity day again where all the posh twunt clone students are on the piss all day
expect shrieking, smashed glass, puking and general twuntness


----------



## teqniq (Apr 24, 2013)

Ah, that will explain all the kids in green T-shirts earlier. And the bouncers on the doors in St.Mary's St at 5pm on a Wednesday... wtf?


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2013)

ddraig said:


> watch out anyone in Cardiff it is varsity day again where all the posh twunt clone students are on the piss all day
> expect shrieking, smashed glass, puking and general twuntness


Pics please!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 24, 2013)

*Jordanne Sims* ‏@*Jordanne_Sims*1h​On way to millennium stadium!!! #*varsity* #*teamcardiff*


----------



## ddraig (Apr 24, 2013)

*Jack Jenkins* ‏@*Jack__Jenkins*1h​Me and Lowell drinking vodka in the street and its acceptable because its #*varsity* apparently. #*StevoVodkaFace* pic.twitter.com/O0NkTBoBxp


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2013)

I've never even heard of this thing till now.

Not all bad though:





> *Ben Woolf* ‏@*ben_woolf*
> 19m​Cardiff students shouting 'Cardiff was your first choice, Cardiff was your first choice la laa laa la' to Swansea students hahaha #*varsity*


----------



## ddraig (Apr 24, 2013)

oh the hilarity! 



> *Emily Godding* ‏@*ohmygodding*
> 10m​"we're gonna give you measles! We're gonna give you measles!" #*original*#*topical*#*teamswansea*#*varsity*


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2013)

And here's what varsity actually is (it's still news to me!)


> Join over 30,000 students in front row seats at the Millennium Stadium, watching the future stars of international rugby do battle to bring home the Varsity Cup.
> 
> Players have gone on to play for the Cardiff Blues, Ospreys, Llanelli Scarlets and even internationally for Wales.





> Varsity is a fun packed day with live broadcasts from Cardiff's Xpress and Swansea’s Xtreme student radio stations. They provide much needed banter to get everyone in the mood.
> 
> Once inside the Millennium Stadium we promise the best warm up acts and pitch the best dance off ever between Cardiff's Snake Charmers and the Swansea Sirens at half time.


http://www.welshvarsity.com/


----------



## ddraig (Apr 24, 2013)

saw the running fights up and down westgate st a few yrs ago and also a group of them smashing loads and loads of glasses all over the floor outside wetherspoons by Cardiff central

they were streaming into town before 5 when i was on way home


----------



## ddraig (Apr 24, 2013)

from Mille dahlink






*Millie Brown* ‏@*milliembrown*2m​Don't know variety till you've been to the millennium stadium #*varsity* pic.twitter.com/wSjSKbX0jO


----------



## ddraig (Apr 24, 2013)

and Swansea won it! 21-13


----------



## nogojones (Apr 24, 2013)

ddraig said:


> watch out anyone in Cardiff it is varsity day again where all the posh twunt clone students are on the piss all day
> expect shrieking, smashed glass, puking and general twuntness


 

Fuck yea. I just dropped mrs jones off and stopped on Salisbury road for some cans. I'm normally pretty tolerant, but that was one huge herd of posh, annoying twats of students


----------



## nogojones (Apr 24, 2013)

ddraig said:


> oh the hilarity!


 
I like that one though


----------



## ddraig (Apr 25, 2013)

moar pics of posh sloaney clones
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/whats-on/welsh-varsity-sees-cardiff-university-3002589


----------



## ddraig (Apr 25, 2013)

Llanishen Resevoir planning decision from WG
http://wales.gov.uk/topics/planning...onid=0D750C0F900DAB8915F1706BC2F55D5B?lang=en




			
				WG said:
			
		

> The Minister for Housing and Regeneration has issued his decision on the planning appeal and related applications for development at Llanishen Reservoir.
> The Minister has refused:
> 
> planning permission for residential housing, sailing lake and clubhouse, wetlands habitat and educational/community centre and other associated development at Llanishen Reservoir, Lisvane Road.
> ...


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2013)

This means that they're going to leave the reservoir alone? Good.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 25, 2013)

hopefully!
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/local-news/welsh-government-throws-out-plans-3005861


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2013)

ddraig said:


> hopefully!
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/local-news/welsh-government-throws-out-plans-3005861


Fab news. Cheers for the update. 



> The Welsh Government today threw out the latest attempt by Western Power Distribution to build homes on Cardiff’s Llanishen Reservoir.
> 
> The battle against building homes on the reservoir, backed by the local community, environmentalists and local politicians, has been rumbling on for more than a decade.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 25, 2013)

ddraig said:


> moar pics of posh sloaney clones
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/whats-on/welsh-varsity-sees-cardiff-university-3002589


 
almost crashed the car 3 times coming through town last night...... the views!


----------



## bendeus (Apr 25, 2013)

ddraig said:


> and Swansea won it! 21-13



Another example of Jack dominance over their big city rivals


----------



## bendeus (Apr 25, 2013)

editor said:


> Fab news. Cheers for the update.



Yeah. Great news.


----------



## Ras Malai Bait (Apr 26, 2013)

i didnt realise there was any games going on....I just thought they were all heading to Varsity for a lash up...

i saw them all knocking around with beers in their hands as i drove home from a long days graft....


----------



## ddraig (May 2, 2013)

Diffusion international photo fest
across Cardiff throughout May
http://www.diffusionfestival.org/
including the old Tramsheds/Council vehicle depots off Clare rd
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-22375773 (with video)


----------



## ddraig (May 4, 2013)

went to the NEON NEON National Theatre Wales Praxis Makes Perfect gig/show/performance
WOW! seriously WOW if you are in Cardiff i think there are a few tickets for the afternoon show tomorrow
http://nationaltheatrewales.org/praxismakesperfect
http://neonneonofficial.tumblr.com/


Spoiler



the best theatre thingy i have seen big time
moving set
actors everywhere
gruff rhys and boom bip doing the whole soundtrack with an accompanying band and not trying to be or being the centre of attention and even playing behind screens some of the time

show started outside and there was a load of actors going through the crowd at all times
they were whispering to those wearing red in the crowd
and there was a book swap 'with a comrade' too


seriously proper experience


----------



## ddraig (May 5, 2013)

Road closures this afternoon
anyone going to have a look/cheer?



> *Sun 5 May,: 15:00 BST: *Supporters invited to arrive at Roald Dahl Plass in Cardiff Bay where live bands and special guests will appear
> *17:45-18:15 BST:* parade begins on foot and Cardiff Castle into High Street:
> *18:15 to 19:00-19:45:* On boars buses via St Mary St, Mill Lane corner, Callaghan Square, Lloyd George Ave to Cardiff Bay
> *1900-1945:* Wales Millennium Centre and onto Senedd for reception
> *20:30-21:15:* Squad introduced from Roald Dahl Plass stage, and fireworks


http://cardiff.gov.uk/content.asp?nav=2874&parent_directory_id=2865&id=14245&feature
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-22411510
http://www.cardiffcityfc.co.uk/news/article/championship-celebrations-timeline-802672.aspx


----------



## shygirl (May 5, 2013)

My mum is going, keeps saying she's waited 61 years for this!


----------



## ddraig (May 9, 2013)

anyone spot the comet last night?
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-22460716


----------



## ddraig (May 9, 2013)

..


----------



## spacemonkey (May 9, 2013)

ddraig said:


> oh the hilarity!


 
Looks like they succeeded - http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-22443020


----------



## ddraig (May 11, 2013)

pics of the tramshed (mentioned in post 252) in Pendyrys st off Clare rd that they're using for part of the diffusion photo festival
http://www.andrewwilcox.net/2013/05/11/cardiff-diffusion-photography-festival-old-tram-shed/


----------



## ddraig (May 17, 2013)

proposed cycle route between Cardiff and Newport by next year!
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-22448354


> A new route for bikes and pedestrians through the countryside between the two cities is being planned.
> The proposed path would use some existing roads and see other unclassifed "green lanes" surfaced to provide a continuous route from 2014.
> The Sustrans charity has tried out the route and estimates the journey would take a competent cyclist an hour.
> The path would take cyclists through the Marshfield area between the cities and avoid the A48 and the seawall road.


----------



## ddraig (May 23, 2013)

OMG The Fall did 3 fucking encores and MES stayed on stage most of the way through tonight!
great gig


----------



## editor (May 23, 2013)

Neat gallery of City fans: http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/cardiff-citys-premier-league-clinching-season-3903419


----------



## editor (May 23, 2013)

I see we're getting a 'twin ice rink' in the Bay, with a "sustainable residential quarter on the Grangetown peninsula."

The Grangetown _what?_








> A multi-million pound development which will bring a twin ice rink arena and around 800 more homes to Cardiff Bay was officially launched today.
> 
> An official ground-breaking ceremony marked the start of the major project, which aims to bring an Olympic-standard winter sports venue to Cardiff International Sports Village.
> 
> ...


 

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/cardiffs-new-olympic-standard-ice-4002385


----------



## nogojones (May 23, 2013)

editor said:


> I see we're getting a 'twin ice rink' in the Bay, with a "sustainable residential quarter on the Grangetown peninsula."
> 
> The Grangetown _what?_
> 
> ...


 
I guess the bit of Grange that's past Ferry Rd. Where the Red House used to be and over past the new swimming pool?


----------



## Ras Malai Bait (May 23, 2013)

editor said:


> Neat gallery of City fans: http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/cardiff-citys-premier-league-clinching-season-3903419


 Oh wow its the fans leader. . . . Tell us what to think! . . . Quickly, before we form our own opinions!!


----------



## pigtails (May 23, 2013)

editor said:


> I see we're getting a 'twin ice rink' in the Bay, with a "sustainable residential quarter on the Grangetown peninsula."
> 
> The Grangetown _what?_
> 
> ...


Anyone else see a cock when they look at this pic?

Just me??


----------



## editor (May 23, 2013)

pigtails said:


> Anyone else see a cock when they look at this pic?
> 
> Just me??


 
I can't look at it any more.


----------



## pigtails (May 24, 2013)

It's kinda spurting too.


----------



## nogojones (May 24, 2013)

Renamed the Grangetown Penisnsula


----------



## ddraig (May 24, 2013)

Cardiff council chief exec jumps ship to private sector bloodsuckers
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/business/business-news/cardiff-council-chief-executive-jon-4011691


----------



## nogojones (May 24, 2013)

So we paid him £187k per year, plus expenses for him to cut services then fuck off to the people who want to get all the contracts from the same council


----------



## ddraig (May 26, 2013)

got asked told to take my hat off in city arms tonight!
not busy, just me and partner no others with us
they have a policy of no 'hats' after 9 or some bollocks 
asked person in charge and they said it was a management decision so not a brains one
i would have agreed if it was for id purposes but they said it was something about being able to see if someone was drunk etc
bullshit


----------



## spacemonkey (May 26, 2013)

editor said:


> "sustainable residential quarter on the *Grangetown peninsula*."


 
lol.

I love it when people try to up-sell areas of Cardiff with fancy new names. Canton Village anyone?

I've been floating 'Grange-upon-taff' as a way of boosting my house price, but so far I've been met with derision and apathy.


----------



## ddraig (May 26, 2013)

'responsible' club owner who brought first scanner to Cardiff in trouble for taking the piss with noise
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/local-news/noisy-cardiff-city-centre-bars-4013871


> Members of the licensing sub-committee were told noise pollution officers received 44 complaints over the past year relating to loud music coming from Kapu Exotic Lounge and LadyBird nightclub, both owned by Gianluca Malacrino, on Mill Lane.


 
dickhead
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/local-news/police-want-cardiff-clubs-introduce-1806396


> Newly-opened Ladybird Lounge and Club on Mill Lane was the first to start using the kit in the city.
> Owner Gianluca Malacrino volunteered to install the equipment, which is leased from London-firm IDScan Biometrics Limited,to minimise crime risk.“We have already knocked back people with fake IDs, as well as people trying to come in who have been banned from other venues,” the 20-year-old said.“It helps create a more relaxed environment – for me it is a no-brainer. I would love to see it in all the venues in Cardiff. “It would make my life so much easier as we could share information with each other.”


----------



## editor (May 26, 2013)

What a wanker.


----------



## ddraig (May 26, 2013)

yup
and he was in that shite Cardiff Born Cardiff Bred


----------



## ddraig (Jun 1, 2013)

Coal Exchange shut
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/local-news/couple-forced-rethink-wedding-venue-4032693


----------



## ddraig (Jun 1, 2013)

and Bogiez (old Barfly) could close for student flats
as that's what we need in Cardiff, more fucking student flats 
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/local-news/cardiff-rock-bar-bogiez-set-4025403


----------



## ddraig (Jun 4, 2013)

Cyncoed Water tower refurbed as house back on market for £.1.25million
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/local-news/cardiff-water-tower-home-goes-4028847









> It is now back on the market and boasts some impressive features including four bedrooms, two en-suite bathrooms, a study and a cinema room.
> The house is spread over three floors with landscaped gardens accessed through electronic gates, glass walkways and a viewing platform that provides 360 degree panoramic views of Steepholm Island and the Brecon Beacons


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2013)

Fucking Tories want to flog off Cardiff airport because it did sooo well when it was in private hands before.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-22745821


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2013)

New plans submitted for £60m flats and hotel development in Cardiff Bay.






I smell wriggling here:


> As part of the outline planning permission granted in 2010, Bayscape Ltd must submit plans for affordable housing by September.
> 
> Under the revised plans, it is proposed that the Section 106 agreement be amended to allow the affordable housing to be provided off-site in Grangetown or the adjoining wards. The other option is for the developer to make a financial contribution.


http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/local-news/new-plans-submitted-60m-flats-4040708


----------



## pepper78 (Jun 4, 2013)

editor said:


> New plans submitted for £60m flats and hotel development in Cardiff Bay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FFS!! Just what Cardiff needs. Isnt there already a tump of empty flats down the bay?


----------



## bendeus (Jun 4, 2013)

pepper78 said:


> FFS!! Just what Cardiff needs. Isnt there already a tump of empty flats down the bay?



I just don't quite get where they intend to find all the rich people from in Wales to fill them. Unless, of course, they're banking on the electrification of the line putting the Diff within commuting range for all the posh south easterners


----------



## ddraig (Jun 4, 2013)

fuckers
always wriggling over section 106 money, the greedy bastards always try and hold on to it and don't do as agreed/promised


----------



## ddraig (Jun 4, 2013)

bendeus said:


> I just don't quite get where they intend to find all the rich people from in Wales to fill them. Unless, of course, they're banking on the electrification of the line putting the Diff within commuting range for all the posh south easterners


 
it's for the posh twunt identikit students when they graduate
have you seen them this year?!  
and the cloney sloaney shops increase too to feed em


----------



## ddraig (Jun 15, 2013)

nogojones said:


> So we paid him £187k per year, plus expenses for him to cut services then fuck off to the people who want to get all the contracts from the same council


 
apparently appointing a former Boris advisor as interim Cardiff Chief exec!
paid for by WLGA so still public money
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/outrage-erupts-over-plans-former-4316516


----------



## spacemonkey (Jun 15, 2013)

pepper78 said:


> FFS!! Just what Cardiff needs. Isnt there already a tump of empty flats down the bay?


 
I wouldn't mind loads of posh flats (I think high density housing is generally good for cities) _if_ they were affordable. 

These type of flats would be great for first time buyers, young couples etc if they were around 60-90k. But they're not. I have no idea why anyone would ever buy one for 160k+ when you can get a perfectly good house in Canton/Grangetown/Splott etc. So I can only assume they're sold to rich buy-to-letters or people who have 'welsh property' as part of a diversified portfolio.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 17, 2013)

urban beach for the bay
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/300-tonnes-sand-create-urban-4331333






> Running from July 27 until September 1, the Cardiff Bay beach attraction will allow visitors to settle down and relax in deck chairs under giant parasols as they enjoy live music and entertainment from local music and dance groups.


only 300 tons! how many lorries is that?


----------



## nogojones (Jun 18, 2013)

ddraig said:


> urban beach for the bay
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/300-tonnes-sand-create-urban-4331333
> 
> 
> ...


 
I think it's 24 tonne a lorry if it's a 3 axle, so 12 lorrys I'd guess

Or lots of kids with buckets and spades


----------



## ddraig (Jun 24, 2013)

Man who died outside O'Neills in St MAry St Cardiff in January was restrained by bouncers
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/taxi-driver-died-outside-popular-4705885


----------



## ddraig (Jul 2, 2013)

ambitious plans for Coal exchange including banqueting hall above it!
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/cardiff-council-unveils-rescue-plans-4803014


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2013)

A _1,300-seat_ banqueting hall..?!


----------



## teqniq (Jul 2, 2013)

They are going to have to spend a fortune on it, bits of it a literally falling apart. I really hope they go ahead though although it would be great if it could also be kept as a live venue.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 2, 2013)

bonkers init
can't see that happening tbf
e2a to ed


----------



## ddraig (Jul 2, 2013)

teqniq said:


> They are going to have to spend a fortune on it, bits of it a literally falling apart. I really hope they go ahead though although it would be great if it could also be kept as a live venue.


yeah would be good if they could but doubt they'd have the range of events they used to have


----------



## teqniq (Jul 2, 2013)

True, there is also the problem with utter wankers moving into the area and complaining about the noise levels from gigs, which is partly what did for The Point.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 23, 2013)

crazy dude with a shovel and fighting in Tudor st!
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/car-passengers-attacked-cardiff-maniac-5269770






> “There was a guy with a shovel in his hand and as I crossed the road the screaming became louder.
> “Then, when the man in the car which he had just attacked got out, he started hitting him repeatedly with the shovel.
> “The wife then got out of the car, and the next thing I notice was that in her hand was a claw hammer. She went over to them and started trying to pull the man off her husband but couldn’t.”


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2013)

ddraig said:


> crazy dude with a shovel and fighting in Tudor st!
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/car-passengers-attacked-cardiff-maniac-5269770





> Robst, from Ely, said she then noticed there was a young a child sat in the back of the car, screaming as the fight took place.


Well classy.


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2013)

Veh ambitious: 


> A MULTI-BILLION pound  proposal to expand Cardiff Airport and link it to Heathrow via a new high speed rail line has been submitted to a commission looking at the future of airport hub capacity UK.
> The Western Gateway project is one of several schemes being suggested to the Howard Davies Commission, which is due to make its recommendations no later than summer 2015.
> Transport specialists and business leaders behind the £23.5bn scheme, which early this year submitted its initial plans to the commission, believe it could solve many of the difficulties foreseen if Heathrow expands on its current site, as well as cutting journey times between Cardiff and central London down to an hour.


http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/b...ion-pound-proposal-suggests-expanding-5270082


----------



## ddraig (Jul 23, 2013)

no chance with that one


----------



## ddraig (Jul 23, 2013)

Fire Island closing and Beat Box bars who own buffalo bar and 10ft tall too 'awaiting buyers'
£250k of public money


> Fire Island, on the corner of Westgate Street and Quay Street, opened in November following a £250,000 investment by the Welsh Government’s Finance Wales.
> 
> Attempts to contact the directors of the company behind Fire Island, Beatbox Bars Ltd, were unsuccessful.
> 
> Beatbox Bars Ltd also owns two other Cardiff nightspots, Buffalo Bar and 10 Feet Tall. It’s understood those clubs will remain open until a buyer is found.


http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/local-news/cardiff-nightspot-fire-island-closes-5270263

don't like fire island personally but it would be a shame if the other 2 venues went


----------



## spacemonkey (Jul 23, 2013)

It would be a real shame if Buffalo and 10ft tall closed, two of the only venues I still bother with on a weekend night.


----------



## spacemonkey (Jul 23, 2013)

Anyone got idea what the giant scaffolding is around a building near the coal exchange? Spotted it from the Bay train station earlier, looks like some fairly major work.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 23, 2013)

coal exchange is fucked isn't it, dangerous apparently
from last month
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/business/business-news/cardiff-council-step-make-safe-4697691


> The building’s main hall was closed earlier this year following an inspection by Cardiff council’s public protection team and South Wales Fire Service,
> 
> The decision to carry-out the emergency works follows a council structural survey. The council will have a charge on the building to the value of the work undertaken – which it is empowered to do under section 78 of the Building Act 1984 ,
> The initial phase of work will start within the next two weeks, with support structures needed to be in place before the winter weather adds to the deterioration. of the building.
> ...


----------



## Plumdaff (Jul 23, 2013)

Does anyone know any news about the paddling pool and play area at Victoria Park? Seen rumours on various Facebook pages related to stuff I take my kid to, but can't find anything substantiated. Is it just rumour? I'd be irate if they meddled with the park!


----------



## zog (Jul 23, 2013)

I heard it was going, but can't remember where I heard


----------



## ddraig (Jul 28, 2013)

another old pics site
http://www.oldcardiff.co.uk/


----------



## pepper78 (Jul 28, 2013)

ddraig said:


> another old pics site
> http://www.oldcardiff.co.uk/


wow, is that in front of Castle, looking down Queen St?


----------



## ddraig (Jul 28, 2013)

ai http://www.oldcardiff.co.uk/queen-street-from-cardiff-castle/


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jul 29, 2013)

Who remembers The Square Club? What was the place downstairs called?


----------



## ddraig (Jul 29, 2013)

thread on old clubs here
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...-clubs-montys-smileys-moon-revolution.296978/


----------



## ddraig (Jul 29, 2013)

New bus service to Cardiff airport launched on 1 August

every 20 mins! £5 single £8 return
http://wales.gov.uk/newsroom/transport/2013/7675128/?lang=en


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2013)

pepper78 said:


> wow, is that in front of Castle, looking down Queen St?


 
Looks like that. Nice pic.


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2013)

Say hello to 'Diff Beach.  Smaaart, likes.


> With more than 300 tonnes of sand and 900 gallons of water transported into Cardiff Bay – visitors are hoping that the current sunny weather will continue.
> 
> Roald Dahl Plass has been transformed into a city summer haven with Cardiff’s first man-made beach, as part of  Cardiff Festival.
> 
> ...


----------



## ddraig (Jul 29, 2013)

a shit replacement for the big weekend
wonder how much Norman Sayer is putting into it...


----------



## nogojones (Jul 29, 2013)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Who remembers The Square Club? What was the place downstairs called?


 

Radcliffs - the spellin might be a bit off though


----------



## nogojones (Jul 29, 2013)

ddraig said:


> a shit replacement for the big weekend
> wonder how much Norman Sayer is putting into it...


 
Which was a shit replacement for the Butetown carnaval


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 29, 2013)

Went down there yesterday, was a bit shit but the lad loved the sand pit etc.


----------



## la ressistance (Jul 29, 2013)

ddraig said:


> New bus service to Cardiff airport launched on 1 August
> 
> every 20 mins! £5 single £8 return
> http://wales.gov.uk/newsroom/transport/2013/7675128/?lang=en



Finally! The links to the airport are an embarrassment . Thank fuck it's not being run by awful cardiff bus.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 29, 2013)

every 20 mins is a bit much tho no?
it is good tho, saves having to beg family for a lift


----------



## ddraig (Jul 30, 2013)

yay for Spillers and yay for vinyl! 

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/whats-on/music/spillers-sees-vinyl-sales-rise-5379748


> For Cardiff independent retailer Spillers Records the figures were equally encouraging.
> “Last year the national average sales increase in vinyl was 15.3%, for us it was a 38% increase,” said store owner Ashli Todd. “We were really pleased with that and it shows the rise in popularity of vinyl.
> “But we’ve always supported vinyl,” she added. “I remember around the year 2000 people were declaring vinyl dead, but we never did in the shop and continued to support vinyl, now we’re reaping the rewards of that policy.
> 
> ...


----------



## ddraig (Jul 30, 2013)

Cardiff 20mph area plan
http://www.keepingcardiffmoving.co.uk/20mph/
strange map 
http://www.keepingcardiffmoving.co.uk/20mph/map/


----------



## nogojones (Jul 30, 2013)

There's only a couple of roads in that area that you can realistically do 30mph on anyway


----------



## ddraig (Aug 1, 2013)

some student's idea of top 5 things about Cardiff


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2013)

What's on in town this weekend?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 1, 2013)

dunno, having a quick look for ya but taking a while
what we need is some kind of Cardiff Buzz!


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2013)

ddraig said:


> dunno, having a quick look for ya but taking a while
> what we need is some kind of Cardiff Buzz!


 
There is one!
http://www.buzzmag.co.uk

I'm hoping to meet the lady behind it over the weekend.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 1, 2013)

ai, I have the latest one on my 'desk'
no decent online listings tho


----------



## nogojones (Aug 1, 2013)

whilst you're at it can you check the weekend after as well please


----------



## ddraig (Aug 3, 2013)

dr who exhibition now includes tour of studios (only for summer)
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/lifestyle/showbiz/doctor-who-bbc-studios-opened-5441465


----------



## ddraig (Aug 3, 2013)

editor said:


> What's on in town this weekend?


editor
pre boomtown party at the Moon Club with Skunkadelic TONIGHT
http://afterdark.co/cardiff/event/16263-THE_MOON_CLUB_BOOMTOWN_FAIR_WARM_UP_PARTY 
£3/4


> THE MOON CLUB BOOMTOWN FAIR WARMUP PARTY
> Friday 2nd August 2013
> £3 Entry | 7.30pm Doors | 18+
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2013)

Unexpectedly ended up at Gwdihw tonight and had a fantastic night. Top, top club.


----------



## la ressistance (Aug 4, 2013)

Anyone know who's playing the moon clubs hub festival?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 5, 2013)

go on the Gremlins! 
squatters take over abandoned Cop shop in Canton 
"loads of open windows to chose from" 





http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/squatters-take-over-former-police-5588378


----------



## ddraig (Aug 5, 2013)

statement from the brilliantly named
*Press release from Antagonistic Collective Against Boredom (ACAB)*
*http://cardiff.squat.net/acab-take-over-canton-police-station/*



> *We are squatting here to show our disgust at the way the police use their power to oppress others for their own ends. Since the murder of Lynette White shone a light on the corruption of Cardiff Police, the people of Cardiff have seen for themselves that the police don’t protect the public only themselves: while innocent people lost years of their lives in prison, the three cops who set them up – to protect the real murderer – walked free, pardoned by the IPCC in a move that made it clear just who the police care about. We squat here to show Cardiff Police not everyone is afraid.*


----------



## ddraig (Aug 5, 2013)

la ressistance said:


> Anyone know who's playing the moon clubs hub festival?


 
line up up now http://hubcardiff.com/
doesn't say who's playing where mind


----------



## ddraig (Aug 6, 2013)

Children's Hospital "Noah's Ark" shut due to flooding 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-23587791


----------



## wayward bob (Aug 6, 2013)

ddraig said:


> dr who exhibition now includes tour of studios (only for summer)
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/lifestyle/showbiz/doctor-who-bbc-studios-opened-5441465


 
tickets all gone already, shouldn't be surprised i guess.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 6, 2013)

boo!
they should do special tours for locals


----------



## ddraig (Aug 9, 2013)

anyone selling a car or know of best places to look in Cardiff please?
decent 2nd hand car that won't break easily for a few years £500-£800 maybe
ta


----------



## nogojones (Aug 10, 2013)

I just bought a 13 year accord off gumtree for 700. well happy 90k miles and electric everything (all working). just keep an eye out on there for something reliable and something half decent will turn up


----------



## ddraig (Aug 10, 2013)

cheers


----------



## Plumdaff (Aug 10, 2013)

There's a fundraiser in support of Cardiff Against The Bedroom Tax at Cathays Liberal Club, Cathays Terrace CF24 4HS on Saturday 17th August. DJs tbc.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 13, 2013)

oh dear!
colourful ball shaped bins for chewing gum don't last the weekend
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-23676342


----------



## teqniq (Aug 15, 2013)

The pub that was Fire Island, which I never patronised has been taken over by Tiny Rebel Brewing Co.

This from their blog:



> It has happened a little sooner than we thought but we have found the location for our 1st bar in Cardiff! Formally Fire Island, our 1st Tiny Rebel Bar is going to be devoted to bringing you the best cask, keg and bottled beer we can get our hands on.
> 
> Apart from a few legal bits to sign this is a done deal and we’re going to be busting our asses off to open up Wales’s only hangout for beer junkies sometime in September.


 
Good luck with the latter especially with the City Arms directly opposite.

E2A apparently they brew their own though that is not so clear from their blog statement.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 15, 2013)

^^ hope it doesn't fuck them up!
and wonder if they're getting same support and funding as beat box bars 

oh and William of Walworth ^^


----------



## ddraig (Aug 17, 2013)

went in the spoons in the bay yesterday
impressed by the building, even has a roof terrace

got stopped from re-entering about 9ish tho 
due to staggering


----------



## ddraig (Aug 17, 2013)

Plumdaff said:


> There's a fundraiser in support of Cardiff Against The Bedroom Tax at Cathays Liberal Club, Cathays Terrace CF24 4HS on Saturday 17th August. DJs tbc.


 
any more info on this? when from etc
emailed em on tuesday offering dj services and got no reply
probably sorted and too late but ya know


----------



## nogojones (Aug 17, 2013)

ddraig said:


> any more info on this? when from etc
> emailed em on tuesday offering dj services and got no reply
> probably sorted and too late but ya know


 

Normally kicks off 8ish. but I don't think I ever got there before 10.30. If you go have a word with Gareth who puts the night on. he's quite up for new DJ's and the music can be right shite sometimes, so you'd be a welcome addition.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 17, 2013)

cheers mate


----------



## Plumdaff (Aug 18, 2013)

ddraig said:


> cheers mate


 
Sorry mate - ended up in Sussex this weekend at rather short notice - glad it got sorted though


----------



## ddraig (Aug 20, 2013)

tiltshift timelapse vid of Cardiff
crap song
won't embed
http://vimeo.com/        49854492


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 20, 2013)

ddraig said:


> emailed em on tuesday offering dj services and got no reply


 

I'd be tempted if you were gonna drop some jungle.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 20, 2013)

ddraig said:


> went in the spoons in the bay yesterday
> impressed by the building, even has a roof terrace
> 
> got stopped from re-entering about 9ish tho
> due to staggering


 

Aye it's pretty nice for a spoons, the roof terrace has a brilliant view, had a good session up there during the heatwave. They stopped me using my e-cig out there though.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 23, 2013)

so the crofts pub in roath is racist!
i got physically threatened 3 or 4 times by 2 people in pub and asked to leave by woman working there

all because i asked about the big "political correctness is prohibited in this place" chalked on a board

bloke at bar said he "didn't like darkies"   

it was all framed as their opinion and i can have mine but not challenge others as it is 'politics'
even tried to talk to them outside and got threatened as well as them telling someone opposite to call the police, which i said 'please do' and 'will you say what you said to me in front of them' and got threatened again!

fucking bastards


----------



## ddraig (Aug 23, 2013)

that is 
The Croft Hotel
Croft Street
Roath
CF24 3DZ
Brewery - Enterprise Inns


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2013)

ddraig said:


> so the crofts pub in roath is racist!
> i got physically threatened 3 or 4 times by 2 people in pub and asked to leave by woman working there
> 
> all because i asked about the big "political correctness is prohibited in this place" chalked on a board
> ...


What the fuck? A letter to the local paper has to be in order.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 23, 2013)

none of them would tell me what they meant by political correctness and i got threatened pretty quickly
the woman working did nothing until i asked her straight if saying what he said was acceptable and apart from half telling him off it was me that was the trouble maker and they'd made their mind up that i'd only gone in there to cause trouble. 
and when i asked her what it meant apparently everyone has their own opinion of it and as they didn't do it i'd have to ask the person who did write it what it meant and they were upstairs
all i did was ask a few questions
even got threatened on the pavement as they were having a fag


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 23, 2013)

fuck me mate, NEVER drink in the Crofts, i use to live right by it.... shit hole


----------



## ddraig (Aug 23, 2013)

only went in there to use bog and quick half as workmen in house


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 23, 2013)

it's always been ruff as, it got raided when the guy got stabbed on Claude Road year or so ago, the guy who did it was in there drinking or something.


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2013)

ddraig said:


> none of them would tell me what they meant by political correctness and i got threatened pretty quickly
> the woman working did nothing until i asked her straight if saying what he said was acceptable and apart from half telling him off it was me that was the trouble maker and they'd made their mind up that i'd only gone in there to cause trouble.
> and when i asked her what it meant apparently everyone has their own opinion of it and as they didn't do it i'd have to ask the person who did write it what it meant and they were upstairs
> all i did was ask a few questions
> even got threatened on the pavement as they were having a fag


 
Why don't you ask them over social media? 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Crofts/104889806243955


----------



## ddraig (Aug 23, 2013)

not on there myself
have looked for them on twitter


----------



## ddraig (Aug 23, 2013)

here is the sign, in the colours of the rainbow


----------



## editor (Aug 29, 2013)

Here's a lovely little church in Lavernock with links to Marconi:







http://www.urban75.org/blog/st-lawrence-church-lavernock-south-wales-marconi-and-the-birth-of-radio/


----------



## ddraig (Sep 1, 2013)

Students fake tan ruining beds in rentals! 
poor landlords
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-23807617


> Mr Harris says that he does not see the problem going away until the interest in fake tan wanes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> "There are quite a few orange coloured people walking around Cardiff," he added.


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2013)

It's not really Cardiff as such, but there's a really good interview with the Manics here:
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/whats-on/music/manic-street-preachers-rewind-film-5817166


----------



## ddraig (Sep 4, 2013)

Llanishen resevoir bought by Celsa uk
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/steel-giant-celsa-buys-up-5834846


----------



## ddraig (Sep 5, 2013)

job applicants made to dance for chance of interview at Curry's 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-23972952


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2013)

Just watched a documentary on Gareth Bale. Apparently my school was 'more like a factory for knocking out sports superstars."


----------



## la ressistance (Sep 6, 2013)

editor said:


> Just watched a documentary on Gareth Bale. Apparently my school was 'more like a factory for knocking out sports superstars."


It's a good school


----------



## spacemonkey (Sep 6, 2013)

ddraig said:


> Llanishen resevoir bought by Celsa uk
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/steel-giant-celsa-buys-up-5834846



Great news (I think). Hopefully it will lead to the restoration of Llanishen reservoir.

Oh and *fuck* Western Power Distribution and their owners PPL.


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2013)

A trip to Ffotogallery in Penarth:











http://www.urban75.org/blog/a-trip-to-ffotogallery-at-turner-house-penarth-south-wales/


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 23, 2013)

does cardiff stink today?  something in roath smells fucking rank and i'm hoping it's _in_ not my house


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2013)

wayward bob said:
			
		

> does cardiff stink today?  something in roath smells fucking rank and i'm hoping it's in not my house



It is probably ddraig


----------



## ddraig (Sep 23, 2013)

not been out the house today  (working at home) might go shop in a min
 i've had a shower today Badgers!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2013)

ddraig said:
			
		

> not been out the house today  (working at home) might go shop in a min
> i've had a shower today Badgers!





It is defo B0B2oo9 then.


----------



## Tankus (Sep 23, 2013)

farmers are muck spreading. ......'tis a bit whiffy


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 24, 2013)

It was in my house  plastic box under the bed with mysterious rotting contents


----------



## ddraig (Sep 24, 2013)

hehe! and indeed phew


----------



## torquemad (Sep 24, 2013)

Can anyone help me here, please? 

I need to know the name and postcode of the newsagents/ postcard shop in Victoria Place, just up from TK Maxx (same side) and just before Hayes Island caff. Possible - big -lottery prize.

Thanks.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 24, 2013)

Hayes News?
that's not Victoria place anyway


----------



## ddraig (Sep 24, 2013)

also




http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/police-tell-shopkeeper-remove-photograph-2032487


> Mr Crocker, who has run Hayes News


----------



## ddraig (Sep 28, 2013)

anyone happen to know what happened in city centre last night about 10:45 or before?, castle street closed off with 3 or 4 police vans and other flashing lights


----------



## ddraig (Oct 5, 2013)

armed incident in Cathays
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/live-armed-police-incident-cathays-6142768
prob plod overreacting


----------



## ddraig (Oct 16, 2013)

Jabba the Hutt (well a fraction of) works in Cardiff library! 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-24508751


> And Jabba's other recognisable feature - a slimy flicking tongue - was also operated by Mr Philpott, whose life journey has taken him from street-performing in Mexico, to a clown in London, and as a puppeteer on several other feature films including The Dark Crystal, Labyrinth and Who Framed Roger Rabbit.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 16, 2013)

this err turned up on my twitter earlier 
Cardiff love story, 3 years old but still...


----------



## ddraig (Oct 17, 2013)

trial 2 year 20mph pilot scheme in some of Roath and Cathays starts March 2014
http://www.roathcardiff.net/2013/10/17/20mph-pilot-scheme-to-go-ahead-roath-cathays/

I really can't see why people would object to it 
and love the stickers i've seen "20's plenty, where people live"


----------



## nogojones (Oct 17, 2013)

Apart from Cathays Terrace, you'd be hard pushed to go much above 20 mph in the area anyway. Especially when you're dodging the student bonnet freaks


----------



## teqniq (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm afraid I would have to disagree. Currently I cycle to and from work through Cathays. There is one particular road that comes out near the Woodville pub - the other end of which comes out on Salisbury road junction where Koko gorillas is and often people seem to drive along it like speed junkie tossers.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 21, 2013)

Dragon from the Empty Walls graff stuff for Made in Roath by Phlegm
http://phlegmcomicnews.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/roath-cardiff-wales.html


----------



## teqniq (Oct 21, 2013)

Yup saw this on the way to work this morning and there's lots more around the area if you look - superb.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 21, 2013)

ai they were doing a tour yesterday
about 20-30 people on it i reckon


----------



## ddraig (Oct 26, 2013)

update on Bogiez closure
http://www.bogiez.com/closure


----------



## ddraig (Oct 29, 2013)

A48 closed by ongoing incident! 
seems like rail bridge over river
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-24733546
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/incoming/south-wales-police-close-western-6253478


----------



## ddraig (Oct 29, 2013)

apparently a man talked down and taken safely from the bridge


----------



## ddraig (Nov 11, 2013)

Sudden Oak death disease in Roath Park on the islands
loads of plants to get burned
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-24899106


----------



## Tankus (Nov 11, 2013)

I've seen herons nesting on those islands .….what a shame.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 11, 2013)

yea tis a shame, will be weird with nothing on them


----------



## ddraig (Nov 13, 2013)

Elephant parade in Cardiff for 3 weeks
including a Pete Fowler one 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-24917164






> The statues will be placed at eight of the city's landmarks, such as the Wales Millennium Centre and St David's Hall.
> 
> They will spend three weeks in the Welsh capital as part of a UK tour.
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2013)

We've got lovely parks 



> *Wales' national parks contributing £1bn to Welsh economy*
> The parks also attract a relatively high proportion of staying visitors, averaging 2.26 tourist days per visitor compared to 1.59 for national parks in England and Scotland


----------



## ddraig (Nov 13, 2013)

indeed. that seems like a bonkers figure tho


----------



## torquemad (Nov 13, 2013)

editor said:


> We've got lovely parks




World class, would you say?


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2013)

torquemad said:


> World class, would you say?


Easily.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 17, 2013)

suit case of old photos found in Crdiff
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-24959463


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Nov 17, 2013)

ddraig said:


> Dragon from the Empty Walls graff stuff for Made in Roath by Phlegm
> http://phlegmcomicnews.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/roath-cardiff-wales.html



I saw that on Phlegm's  blog - is that the side of The Claude?


----------



## ddraig (Nov 17, 2013)

nah tis on the tut n shive mate

and the plumb centre car park


----------



## ddraig (Nov 17, 2013)

Wellfield Winter Festival yesterday in Roath
http://www.roathcardiff.net/2013/11/16/wellfield-winter-festival/
they closed Wellfield rd between 4 and 6
loadsa people!
http://lordwaynie.tumblr.com/post/67184314077/wellfield-rd-roath-cardiff


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 17, 2013)

fuck, would have gone to that...


----------



## ddraig (Nov 17, 2013)

not my vid and didn't go


----------



## ddraig (Nov 29, 2013)

people stabbed and someone detained in Cathays
http://www.southwales-eveningpost.c...dent-Cathays/story-20241390-detail/story.html
pic by Stephen Cooper


----------



## ddraig (Nov 29, 2013)

beeb article
woman in 60's and bloke in 30's stabbed
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-25153501


----------



## editor (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm going to be up in the Diff sometime around the Christmas period. Are there any footie games going on?

It seems that Barry Town have gone tits up, but there's Merthyr vs  Cinderford Town on Boxing Day. Are there any games of a half decent standard closer to Cardiff?


----------



## ddraig (Dec 3, 2013)

Bruce Dickinson turns up in bar before rugby on sat and starts pulling his own pints of his own beer
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/iron-maiden-legend-bruce-dickinson-6362124


----------



## la ressistance (Dec 3, 2013)

Where's the cardiff. Urbanites meet up thread,cos I feel I need it.


----------



## la ressistance (Dec 3, 2013)

I think I've taken a ta d much ket. My wine glass table and chair look like a judgemental dog.


----------



## la ressistance (Dec 3, 2013)

He's sneaking lower the prick


----------



## la ressistance (Dec 3, 2013)

I've covered him with pig


----------



## la ressistance (Dec 3, 2013)

What thread is this?


----------



## la ressistance (Dec 4, 2013)

Fuck


----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2013)

Wtf?


----------



## teqniq (Dec 4, 2013)

Lol


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 4, 2013)

needed?


----------



## ddraig (Dec 4, 2013)

ya ok la r?


----------



## ddraig (Dec 4, 2013)

lively!


----------



## ddraig (Dec 4, 2013)

la ressistance said:


> I think I've taken a ta d much ket. My wine glass table and chair look like a judgemental dog.


how is it today? la ressistance


----------



## la ressistance (Dec 4, 2013)

ddraig said:


> how is it today? la ressistance


Grand today thanks. Woke up feeling great. A good ketamine binge does wonders for my anxiety.


----------



## la ressistance (Dec 8, 2013)

When's the cardiff meet? I feel I need this


----------



## ddraig (Dec 8, 2013)

and we have an organiser!! 
when and where do you suggest?
good luck


----------



## teqniq (Dec 8, 2013)

haha yes indeedy, good luck


----------



## pigtails (Dec 8, 2013)

If you organise it we will come....... Maybe.


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 9, 2013)

i'm up for organising something over the holidays, shall i start a thread? 

wayward bob - herding cats a speciality


----------



## ddraig (Dec 9, 2013)

yay! go fer it!


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 10, 2013)

meet thread

la ressistance Plumdaff pigtails get yer arses over there  i'm off to north wales for a couple of days and i expect you all to have mutually agreed a date and place when i get back


----------



## ddraig (Dec 10, 2013)

also nogojones spacemonkey llantwit teqniq Sweaty Betty B0B2oo9 Tankus torquemad
and others i have forgotten

hey! are you Cardiff urbs?
pepper78 Quartz


----------



## Quartz (Dec 10, 2013)

ddraig said:


> hey! are you Cardiff urbs? Quartz



No, though I do have relations thataway.


----------



## spacemonkey (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm away from the 20th until the New Year unfortunately!


----------



## ddraig (Dec 10, 2013)

No Fit State return to the Church on Four Elms Rd (by Clifton street and Newport rd) after building refurbed
got a steel frame for the aerobatics
http://www.nofitstate.org/fourelms
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/whats-on/whats-on-news/state-opening-new-circus-centre-6388568


----------



## pepper78 (Dec 11, 2013)

ddraig said:


> also nogojones spacemonkey llantwit teqniq Sweaty Betty B0B2oo9 Tankus torquemad
> and others i have forgotten
> 
> hey! are you Cardiff urbs?
> pepper78 Quartz



Yep I am. Well sort of. Was Splott way but temporarily in Newport at the minute. My social awkwardness may prevent me from attending more than anything though!


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2013)

Can people make a meet on the 23rd December - maybe at the Gwdihŵ Cafe Bar? I'll come up a day early if so! It might be tricky to meet a Christmas Eve bash, otherwise the 27th is going to be my only other option (given that there's bugger all transport on Boxing Day).


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2013)

Or maybe this on the 22nd?
https://www.facebook.com/events/235230143307054/


----------



## ddraig (Dec 11, 2013)

editor said:


> Or maybe this on the 22nd?
> https://www.facebook.com/events/235230143307054/


fair play
the place will be full just from the artists!
e2a thought that was gwdihw not clwb


----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2013)

I've just bought my tickets for the Ifor bach show. It's a good cause and check out the line up!
Anyone coming?

Palomino Party, 
Rusty Shackle, 
Maddie Jones, 
Third Party, 
Rockin John Lewis, 
Railroad Bill, 
Junior Bill And The Scallies, 
Superdeluxe
Pete Mathison's jump Jive Five
Fjords, 
Wonderbrass, 
Rob Hughes
Fred Ferenczi
Dan Mitchell
Bones of St James 
Rockin Sinners
kizzy meriel Crawford 
Ellie Makes music 
£5 only for all that and for a brilliant cause.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 12, 2013)

will do if free!


----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2013)

ddraig said:


> will do if free!


It's for charity, you bleeding tightwad!


----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2013)

Nanker Phelge will be there too!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 12, 2013)

I will be. I did the poster too....


----------



## ddraig (Dec 12, 2013)

editor said:


> It's for charity, you bleeding tightwad!



if I am free  there is another benefit and can't remember date. will get tickets from spillers even if not def going


----------



## ddraig (Dec 12, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I will be. I did the poster too....


 how's that then?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 12, 2013)

ddraig said:


> how's that then?



I know Dan from Railroad Bill/Punks Not Dad who is organising.....


----------



## ddraig (Dec 12, 2013)

aha! I knows him too sort of
manage to scare the shit out of him, well scare him awake while he was having a cheeky snooze in green/dressing room i was looking after on an event we were working on


----------



## la ressistance (Dec 14, 2013)

Anyone remember the CND shop in cathays? I spent my formative years crawling around there playing with the toys whilst my mum went shopping for cheap clothes on Crwys rd. must've been early 80's cos you could buy cheap clothes and not just kebabs and burgers on Crwys rd. happy daysssssssssssssssss.


----------



## la ressistance (Dec 14, 2013)

Actually, remember the cheap clothes shops on Crwys rd? I remember being bought a pair of neon pink Bermuda shorts with the flint stones on them. Christ I was a cool, well dressed little prick back then.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 17, 2013)

editor said:


> Veh ambitious:
> 
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/b...ion-pound-proposal-suggests-expanding-5270082


rejected
*Cardiff Airport long-haul flights plan is rejected by commission
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-politics-25419695*


----------



## Tankus (Dec 17, 2013)

*I*ntenational long haul flight airport , with a country lane for access.......Yeah ....good darts.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 23, 2013)

Calders in Cardiff closes (Clothes shop opposite castle) with 9 job losses

who knew that  it was owned by the father of Sacha Baron Cohen!?
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-25485279


> A Cardiff institution - traditional menswear shop Calders - has closed days before Christmas, leaving nine staff out of work.
> 
> Workers at the store, opposite the castle, were told on Friday that they had lost their jobs.
> 
> ...


----------



## ddraig (Dec 24, 2013)

editor said:


> I've just bought my tickets for the Ifor bach show. It's a good cause and check out the line up!
> Anyone coming?
> 
> Palomino Party,
> ...



this raised over a £1000 not counting the DEC bucket! 
fair play to Dan and all bands, artists, production staff and clwb people!


----------



## editor (Dec 26, 2013)

Cardiff looks lovely today


----------



## editor (Dec 26, 2013)

I saw a bloke get on his knee and propose to his girlfriend in the middle of the standing stones in Bute Park, by the castle. Aw.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 26, 2013)

aww
did she say yes tho?


----------



## editor (Dec 30, 2013)

Photos from Clwb Ifor Bach benefit. 




































More over yer by now: http://www.urban75.org/blog/photo-r...nefit-clwb-ifor-bach-cardiff-sun-22nd-dec201/


----------



## editor (Dec 31, 2013)

Some pics from a Cardiff Christmas Day walk:












http://www.urban75.org/blog/a-christmas-day-walk-up-graig-llanishen-north-cardiff/


----------



## editor (Jan 3, 2014)

Bit of flooding down the bay. 

http://www.itv.com/news/wales/update/2014-01-03/parts-of-cardiff-bay-flooded-during-high-tides/


----------



## ddraig (Jan 7, 2014)

Bwyd Nid Bombiau Caerdydd / Food Not Bombs Cardiff


----------



## editor (Jan 9, 2014)

Some photos from a stroll around Cardiff Bute Park 











http://www.urban75.org/blog/a-walk-...former-grounds-of-cardiff-castle-south-wales/


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2014)

What a nice comment appeared on my blog today:


> Thank you for your lovely blog and photographs!
> 
> Love from the Bute Park Restoration Project Team x


----------



## ddraig (Jan 10, 2014)

long shot but anyone know of a 2/3 bed house (private let) in Canton/Riverside that is available please let me know
needed long term from Feb/March
cheers


----------



## ddraig (Jan 11, 2014)

there are some technics decks in cash generator albany rd for £400 in case anyone knows of any that have been nicked... think they're 1200's


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2014)

Two historic cannons have been found on Porthcawl beach!






http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-25709977


----------



## ddraig (Jan 13, 2014)

they want to knock down Windsor house for 7 storey student flats for 321 of em

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/developers-want-demolish-1970s-cardiff-6496598


----------



## ddraig (Jan 15, 2014)

Peter Capaldi filming Doctor Who in Cardiff
http://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-r...filming-the-new-series-in-pictures?CMP=twt_gu


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2014)

Fucking Brewdog are slithering into town.

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/local-news/brewdog-craft-brewery-planning-open-6523304


----------



## ddraig (Jan 20, 2014)

aaaargh

was going to help em find a premises a couple of years ago when they were offering a £1000 finders fee, a big tab and a chance to brew a specific beer
but not after all the stuff posted here about em! and the prices


----------



## ddraig (Jan 20, 2014)

don't worry too much, nothing else seems to have worked in that building!


----------



## nogojones (Jan 20, 2014)

What's wrong with them? and are they worse then the super happy dim sung folks?


----------



## nogojones (Jan 20, 2014)

Is that the old staff club?


----------



## ddraig (Jan 20, 2014)

Nah, the one down the end on the corner closer to central station


----------



## ddraig (Jan 20, 2014)

nogojones said:


> What's wrong with them? and are they worse then the super happy dim sung folks?


They edgy punk type sexist idiots
Oh and beer is well pricey however nice some of them are


----------



## ddraig (Jan 20, 2014)

Keir Starmer speaking in diff next Monday at Potted Pig



> *Cerys Furlong* ‏@cerysfurlong11m
> Great opportunity to hear Keir Starmer speak @BevanFoundation lunch next Monday 27th @thepottedpig contact Susan @positifwales for details.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 21, 2014)

Pieminister planning to ope on St Mary st by spring
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/lifestyle/food-drink/cult-pie-firm-pieminister-open-6533600


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2014)

Premier League protecting its own investments again.



> Pubs in Cardiff and Swansea suspected of showing Premier League football matches illegally using foreign satellites face prosecution, BBC Wales has learned.
> 
> In the last four months the Premier League's private investigation firm has visited nearly 200 pubs in south Wales.
> 
> ...


Look how fucking tedious it is:


> By showing the foreign channels, the Premier League believes pubs are probably breaking copyright law.
> 
> In 2011 Karen Murphy, a Portsmouth pub landlady, won a court case against the Premier League.
> 
> ...





> "If you could separate out the copyrighted content, such as the Premier League logo, from the match footage, then in theory you wouldn't be infringing copyright.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-25849670


----------



## ddraig (Jan 23, 2014)

houses in adamsdown being guarded by police armed with guns and tasers!
after man in 20's beaten and stabbed
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/man-20s-beaten-pole-stabbed-6551965


> A man in his 20s has been taken to hospital after reportedly being attacked with a metal pole and stabbed.
> 
> There is a heavy police presence in Tin Street in Adamsdown, Cardiff and nearby Iron Street, where a house is being guarded by armed police.
> 
> ...


----------



## ddraig (Jan 25, 2014)

more dirty South Wales Police
2 arrested in licensing probe
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-25886295


----------



## ddraig (Jan 29, 2014)

Did Jimi Hendrix wake up on a Roath Park islet after a mad night out in April 1967?

http://ilovesthediff.tumblr.com/post/74880864503/welsh-haze-jimi-hendrix-island


----------



## editor (Jan 29, 2014)

Bloody hell - what a bill!







Gig review: 


> The gig was sold out, with up to 4,000 rock fans crammed into the venue. Among the crowd were young ladies who got a little more than they paid for. Renowned journalist Nick Kent, in his biography Apathy For The Devil, says, "The best bill I've ever witnessed. Four mind-boggling performances... There was a sexual bravado about Hendrix live that night that was so palpable it made my jaw drop."
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/wales/music/sites/history/pages/jimi-hendrix-cardiff.shtml


----------



## editor (Jan 29, 2014)

I didn't know Nick Kent once lived in Llandaff.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 29, 2014)

editor said:


> Bloody hell - what a bill!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ai! proper crazy line up


----------



## ddraig (Jan 29, 2014)

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/local-news/nice-pie-mum-becomes-internet-6640118
Young Mum offered a meal a week to a struggling family in Splott and story has gone viral


> The Gumtree advert read: “Free home cooked meal every Monday (or other arranged day) for family with children living on benefits or struggling to keep the fridge stocked due to unforeseen personal circumstances.
> 
> “I will be cooking for my own family and make extra, which can be picked up or I can drop off if local.
> 
> “If this seems like a good idea to you please let me know and we will arrange things. I’m a stay at home mum and lucky enough to be in a position to offer a little help to those who may need it.”


----------



## editor (Jan 29, 2014)

Ace video footage of Time Flies rave at Cardiff City Hall in 1995.


----------



## nogojones (Jan 29, 2014)

Shit I remember the cameras at this. I fucking hope not....


----------



## ddraig (Jan 29, 2014)

haha! will be scouring that for familiar faces


----------



## Supine (Jan 29, 2014)

Ed, you genius. Im in that video somewhere. Will scan through later  

Just glad it wasn't filmed at the Hippo


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 29, 2014)

I always missed the nights they filmed the hippo, thank fuck lol


----------



## Supine (Jan 29, 2014)

B0B2oo9 said:


> I always missed the nights they filmed the hippo, thank fuck lol



Do you remember dancing in the main room while it was raining sweat from the ceiling? Pleasant!


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 29, 2014)

Supine said:


> Do you remember dancing in the main room while it was raining sweat from the ceiling? Pleasant!



yeah, most weekends   and then when the lights came on....


----------



## ddraig (Jan 29, 2014)

always wondered how they got away with doing it at city hall, no trouble, of course, fair play


----------



## Supine (Jan 29, 2014)

No chewing gum allowed at CH to protect the carpets


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 29, 2014)

yeah they always searched on the way in, made it a nightmare for bits and Bob's


----------



## existentialist (Jan 31, 2014)

ddraig said:


> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/local-news/nice-pie-mum-becomes-internet-6640118
> Young Mum offered a meal a week to a struggling family in Splott and story has gone viral


I expect IDS will say she's just doing it for the publicity.


----------



## phildwyer (Jan 31, 2014)

editor said:


> I didn't know Nick Kent once lived in Llandaff.



He went to college in Cardiff iirc.

In _The Dark Stuff _he reminisces fondly about the alleged sexual generosity of Welsh women.


----------



## editor (Jan 31, 2014)

Dutty perv deputy head teacher caught filming girls in toilet. 



> The deputy head teacher of a Cardiff secondary school has admitted hiding a camera to film five children using a toilet.
> 
> Gareth Williams, 47, from the Welsh medium school Ysgol Glantaf, pleaded guilty to three charges of voyeurism, which did not take place at the school.
> 
> Cardiff Magistrates' Court heard police recovered the camera, memory sticks containing video files and found images had been stored.



http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-25976700


----------



## ddraig (Jan 31, 2014)

ych a fi


----------



## ddraig (Feb 3, 2014)

nice story of woman who runs KL Canolog on Wellfield rd
http://wearecardiff.co.uk/2014/02/0...ultures-two-cities-and-two-lifestyles-zainah/
some good tales on the site if you've not come across it before


----------



## ddraig (Feb 3, 2014)

and how about this amazing graff in Roath?
can't link pic
http://instagram.com/p/j9SQ04Ftms/


----------



## ddraig (Feb 3, 2014)

teqniq is going to post it properly for me  
ta


----------



## teqniq (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## pepper78 (Feb 4, 2014)

Cardiff's loveliest bogs (imo) appear to have been saved by the Hayes Snackbar.
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/local-news/hayes-public-toilets-due-reopen-6655299


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2014)

Well done Hayes cafe. And fuck Cardiff council for their penny pinching.


> Councillor Ashley Govier, cabinet member for environment, said: “In implementing the council’s decision to close the facilities, the cabinet recognised the historical value of the Grade II-listed structure and undertook to investigate the feasibility of re-opening the public conveniences at no or minimum cost to the council.”
> 
> He confirmed that the Hayes café will operate and maintain the toilets.
> 
> ...


----------



## teqniq (Feb 4, 2014)

editor said:


> Well done Hayes cafe. And fuck Cardiff council for their penny pinching.


that is not the half of it

Cardiff council cuts: Doubts raised over city entertainment venues



> Doubts have been raised over the future running of St David's Hall and the New Theatre as Cardiff council seeks to cut £50m from its budget in 2014/15.
> 
> A document released by the authority includes proposals to find outside operators for the venues.
> 
> ...



With regard to the library, they are proposing at Central, closing ground floor reception and leasing the space to a business such as a cafe, closing the top floor reference section and leasing it as a conference space, making redundant the ethnic languages library assistant and shutting the central library on Wednesdays - this in the Capital city of Wales! Nowhere in the proposed cuts does it seem to be suggested that the executive might take a pay cut or redundancies.


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2014)

Jeez. That is awful.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 4, 2014)

Is their not a 2.7% contribution by managers as they can't force an hour of them like other staff? Or maybe that is from councillors...


----------



## ddraig (Feb 4, 2014)

Not that I am defending them!!


----------



## teqniq (Feb 4, 2014)

Sorry I don't know I don't work for the council I just know people who do.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 4, 2014)

No, more of a q out loud/ toyself as thought I'd read something


----------



## ddraig (Feb 4, 2014)

some more detail from Stop the Bloodbath budget fb page



> Cardiff Council has announced BRUTAL plans to cut funding for jobs and services in the city. The heads of over 700 workers are on the block as the council threatens to slash £50million from budgets.
> 
> The bloodbath includes the closure of Splott Pool in April and/or the eventual closure of the STAR centre, MASSIVE CUTS to the youth service (which is already under-funded and under-resourced), ending library services in half of Cardiff Central library and shutting it for a week, selling off St David's Hall and the New Theatre, the rationing of support for people with mental health problems and learning difficulties, increasing the cost of meals-on-wheels by an unaffordable 50%, closing day centres for older people, cuts in support for people with mobility problems, cuts for children in care, for young carers, young offenders and kids who are on the child protection register, and more.
> 
> ...


----------



## ddraig (Feb 4, 2014)

never even knew this existed!
http://cardiffian.jomec.co.uk/2014/02/04/heath-residents-oppose-model-railway-expansion/


----------



## pepper78 (Feb 4, 2014)

ddraig said:


> never even knew this existed!
> http://cardiffian.jomec.co.uk/2014/02/04/heath-residents-oppose-model-railway-expansion/


Been up Heath Park a few times but never managed to spot it!


----------



## la ressistance (Feb 5, 2014)

pepper78 said:


> Been up Heath Park a few times but never managed to spot it!


It's between the two golf courses if I remember rightly.


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2014)

It used to be right next to the old heath signal box.






http://www.urban75.org/railway/heath-signalbox.html


----------



## ddraig (Feb 6, 2014)

Ariel footage of Barry Island from Drone

from these people http://www.crazyhigh.co.uk/
few more here, some of cardiff
http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCgm1reUzEhUQnbX5GHb8Aew?feature=watch


----------



## ddraig (Feb 6, 2014)

roof inspection is it?


----------



## ddraig (Feb 7, 2014)

Cardiff Live Music Survey from Wales Music
some of the q's are a bit crap imo
http://www.welshmusicfoundation.com/en/news/news.php?id=233


----------



## ddraig (Feb 14, 2014)

map of Cardiff chip shops 
https://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?m...&ll=51.482666,-3.175735&spn=0.163988,0.391045


----------



## ddraig (Feb 14, 2014)

Cardiff flooding pics from 60's/70's
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/local-news/wales-weather-rarely-seen-photographs-6712149


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2014)

Paul Weller is set to "rock" Cardiff Castle this summer.


> Paul Weller will play a massive open-air show in Cardiff this summer.
> 
> The Jam and Style Council star who has forged a hugely successful solo career will bring live music back to Cardiff Castle when he plays the historic venue in July.
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2014)

ddraig said:


> Ariel footage of Barry Island from Drone


Is is still open? Looks a bit bleak. 

And is the Barry heritage railway still running?


----------



## ddraig (Feb 14, 2014)

been shut for years afaik
don't know about the railway


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 14, 2014)

editor said:


> Paul Weller is set to "rock" Cardiff Castle this summer.



£42? fuck that will watch it from work


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2014)

Storm damage from last night:













http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/wales-weather-21-dramatic-pictures-6704315


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2014)

Lordy!


----------



## teqniq (Feb 15, 2014)

editor said:


> Storm damage from last night:
> 
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/wales-weather-21-dramatic-pictures-6704315



those pics are from storm damage on the 12th/13th

this one in in Mydroylin Ceredigion






a friend of mine lives in the house just to the left

/pedant


----------



## nogojones (Feb 15, 2014)

ddraig said:


> map of Cardiff chip shops
> https://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?m...&ll=51.482666,-3.175735&spn=0.163988,0.391045




That's amazing! the one by Gabalfa roundabout is marked with a swastika


----------



## ddraig (Feb 17, 2014)

Pinewood Studios coming to Cardiff!
http://wales.gov.uk/newsroom/firstminister/2014/8523368/?lang=en


> The new 180,000 sq ft studios facility will be created at the former Energy Centre building at Wentloog, Cardiff, and will form part of Pinewood’s global network of film studios.
> 
> The deal between Welsh Government and Pinewood is set to generate an estimated £90million spend with Welsh businesses.


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 18, 2014)

http://uk.businessesforsale.com/uk/Public-House-In-Cardiff-For-Sale-2.aspx


----------



## ddraig (Feb 18, 2014)

oh man! shall we have a whip round?


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 18, 2014)

Said the same on facebook, i got 3 people in so far....


----------



## ddraig (Feb 22, 2014)

Heard some shocking rumour that Coal Exchange is going to be demolished?!


----------



## spacemonkey (Feb 22, 2014)

ddraig said:


> Heard some shocking rumour that Coal Exchange is going to be demolished?! <<< can't delete on phone!



Found this from Private Eye


----------



## ddraig (Feb 22, 2014)

cheers mate
that sounds well dodge!


----------



## teqniq (Feb 23, 2014)

fuck sake


----------



## ddraig (Feb 23, 2014)

bit more
http://civictrustwales.wordpress.com/2014/02/19/historic-coal-exchange-under-threat/

also
from September


----------



## ddraig (Feb 23, 2014)

on a nicer note was well chuffed to see Tafod under Nos da opposite the mill stad is a venue again and not still a gym, looked like i remembered from a few years ago too 

was there for a wake tho  very busy!
RIP Kim Fielding


----------



## teqniq (Feb 23, 2014)

There is an Avaaz petition link on that blog about the Coal Exchange

https://secure.avaaz.org/en/petitio...Exchange_from_substantial_demolition/?cnvIXgb


----------



## ddraig (Feb 23, 2014)

Penarth Cogan leisure centre on fire
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/fire-crews-fighting-blaze-penarths-6737178





Photo courtesy of Bryn Adams


----------



## ddraig (Feb 27, 2014)

council meeting on budget underway
someone already removed from public gallery 
https://twitter.com/search?q=#cdfcouncil&src=hash&f=realtime


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 28, 2014)

sherman theatre and no fit state circus (amongst others) lose council funding from april  

http://www.thestage.co.uk/news/2014...uts-sherman-cymru-new-theatre-st-davids-hall/


----------



## ddraig (Feb 28, 2014)

yup
i watched the webcast last night and one cllr said that big business would not want to move here with no culture and dirty streets

more about cuts here
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/cardiff-council-approves-50m-worth-6755799


----------



## ddraig (Feb 28, 2014)

£1.2 million subsidy for st david's hall is way too much!


----------



## Robster (Mar 3, 2014)

Today Cardiff Bus announced they'll be closing their customer service office in Wood Street:
http://www.cardiffbus.com/english/newsarticle.shtml?articleid=3382

I'm pretty outraged about this, I asked them about it on Twitter and they said I can still go to their head office on Sloper Road, excellent, how convenient!


----------



## ddraig (Mar 4, 2014)

man on ledge of 3rd floor of court building in city centre!


----------



## ddraig (Mar 4, 2014)

updates


----------



## ddraig (Mar 4, 2014)

down safe


----------



## 1927 (Mar 5, 2014)

ddraig said:


> down safe



To report that he was a F4J protestor was inaccurate. He was a dad who's kids have been forcibly adopted without his consent, so he will never see them again! I think any of us with kids can understand that we would probably do anything in such a state of desperation to get our message across.


----------



## 1927 (Mar 5, 2014)

....


----------



## ddraig (Mar 5, 2014)

yeah what a nightmare that is!


----------



## ddraig (Mar 5, 2014)

1927 said:


> To report that he was a F4J protestor was inaccurate. He was a dad who's kids have been forcibly adopted without his consent, so he will never see them again! I think any of us with kids can understand that we would probably do anything in such a state of desperation to get our message across.


tweet I Loves the Diff back then!


----------



## ddraig (Mar 8, 2014)

more on the threats to the Coal Exchange from Institute of Historic Building Conservation
http://ihbconline.co.uk/newsachive/?p=7306



			
				ihbconline.co.uk said:
			
		

> ‘Indeed, when dealing with listed structures, the matter of preservation must be considered ‘before’ decisions on demolition processes, while the works themselves should be the minimum necessary to secure that safety. This way planning authorities can make sure that important and listed historic fabric is not lost to the community unnecessarily, while also keeping safety issues a priority.’
> 
> ‘In exceptional circumstances, where there is a threat to safety that requires ‘immediate action’ to be taken, then there is quite rightly an exemption from such conservation considerations. In such cases Section 78 of the 1984 Building Act can be used to justify demolition works without reference to conservation legislation or considerations. However that legislation required that it should be applied only in exceptional circumstances, that is to say in cases where, as the Act says, ‘emergency measures’ apply.’


----------



## ddraig (Mar 8, 2014)

shame it is kfc but here is a bloke who carries their sign about on queen st having a dance off with some of the hip hop buskers in Cardiff


----------



## nogojones (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## ddraig (Mar 12, 2014)

raaaaa


----------



## ddraig (Mar 19, 2014)

whacky Roath resident


----------



## la ressistance (Mar 19, 2014)

He looks quite cosy.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 21, 2014)

loadsa illicit booze caught in Cardiff! 8 lorry loads!




http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-26678351


----------



## spacemonkey (Mar 21, 2014)

Anyone hear anything about that body pulled out of the taff the other day.

Pretty grim. I honestly getting a bit sick of that little corner of Cardiff constantly being on the news. It's a massive trouble hotspot. A girl was thrown in the river there a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 21, 2014)

yup grim
RIP David Lewis 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-26686499
28 year old arrested

i've not felt safe around there before, even on bike in the day! even changed my route to work to avoid it


----------



## ddraig (Mar 21, 2014)

ukba dickheads hassling people in nisa city centre a little while ago

including the officer who was in 'progressive' punk rock band 'solutions'


----------



## ddraig (Mar 22, 2014)

so this whacky looking event is coming to Cardiff
http://www.holione.com/en/events/cardiff.html
outdoors, wonder where it will be?


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 28, 2014)

okay, hands up who knew splott had a beach?


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2014)

wayward bob said:


> okay, hands up who knew splott had a beach?


Where can one find it?


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 28, 2014)

editor said:


> Where can one find it?



i believe it's located in splott  by the sewage works : thumbs :


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## ddraig (Mar 28, 2014)

oooh
never knew


----------



## ginger_syn (Mar 29, 2014)

wayward bob said:


> okay, hands up who knew splott had a beach?


me


----------



## nogojones (Mar 29, 2014)

I've been down there, but never considered calling it a beach. theres a bit further along over the sea thats bouncy to walk on, like a thin grass over tyres


----------



## ddraig (Mar 30, 2014)

who else got a headache from the massive fire? 
can still taste it in the air
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-26809850


> A fire at a recycling centre on the outskirts of Cardiff will need around 20 firefighters at the scene "for the foreseeable future".
> 
> About 2,000 tonnes of waste material is alight at the Atlantic recycling site in Newton Road, near Rumney.
> 
> The fire began early on Friday and had 70 firefighters tackling it initially.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 6, 2014)

4th Happiest City according to metrol
http://metro.co.uk/2013/05/29/top-10-happiest-cities-in-the-uk-revealed-3814783/


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 6, 2014)

ddraig said:


> 4th Happiest City according to metrol
> http://metro.co.uk/2013/05/29/top-10-happiest-cities-in-the-uk-revealed-3814783/



that southampton even features on that list makes it suspect


----------



## ddraig (Apr 9, 2014)

realise it is a looooooooooonnnnng shot! but gotta try
does anyone have any 'party' records (vinyl) that they could lend me on Sunday please??
I am playing records locally and it has gone from me playing an eclectic mix of what i have to needing to have some party stuff as there will apparently be a few people there as some sort of after party for an event.

think the age group is likely to be late 20's upwards with a few 40's and possibly older. i have some stuff and going to do another charity shop trawl as well as popping to spillers again but if anyone has any that they would be happy to lend me i will reward you as well as looking after them properly and better than my own.

thanks! and on an even longer shot  if anyone can or wants to come that will be great and will pm you details


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2014)

2 things
when did the bloody number 8 bus stop going down city rd??? 

and 
The Wedding Present are doing an instore at Spillers for Record Store day at 1pm next Sat 19 April


----------



## teqniq (Apr 12, 2014)

Lol the 8 and 9 stopped going to the Heath ages ago easily 3+ years replaced by 38 and 39. 8 and 9 just do the bay and city centre.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2014)

really?? 
fucked my journey to VFS up last night! had to get cab from town


----------



## ddraig (Apr 13, 2014)

Roath bake off results and pics from yesterday
http://www.roathcardiff.net/2014/04/13/great-roath-bake-off/


----------



## editor (Apr 14, 2014)

150 tonnes of cliff face falls on to beach at Penarth

Eek!

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/w...50-tonnes-cliff-6983387#.U0uD4D127eY.facebook


----------



## ddraig (Apr 24, 2014)

Cardiff then and now pics stitched together
some impressive ones
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/cardiff-now-spellbinding-pictures-welsh-7022716


----------



## Gavin Bl (Apr 26, 2014)

Some bastard talked his way into an old ladies house, up by Allensbank road - and robbed her, claiming to be from the water board.  Not sure if that is something you'd want to tell and elderly relative or not.


----------



## ddraig (May 2, 2014)

Grim 
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/local-news/body-woman-not-seen-four-7062408
Woman's body found in flat by Dispenser gardens



> They went and knocked on her door but there was no answer. “They came back and said they could smell a very, very bad smell from outside the house. I thought what are they going to find?” said Mrs Kaur.
> 
> Peter Brooks, 65, lives next door. He said part of the street was cordoned off for a short time last night while police and a doctor attended.
> 
> ...


----------



## ddraig (May 2, 2014)

Human Traffic is 15yrs old and there will be a screening at Jacobs antiques tomorrow May 3
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/whats-on/human-traffic-director-justin-kerrigan-7059590


----------



## ddraig (May 3, 2014)

hearing that barclays bank in city centre got shut down by activists this afternoon


----------



## ddraig (May 4, 2014)

ddraig said:


> hearing that barclays bank in city centre got shut down by activists this afternoon


https://indymedia.org.uk/en/2014/05/516547.html?c=on#c300202


----------



## ddraig (May 9, 2014)

planning app for statue of Ghandi on Lloyd George Ave


> 14/01015/DCI |THE CONSTRUCTION OF A STATUE OF MAHATMA GANDHI IN LLOYD GEORGE AVENUE IN THE PUBLIC REALM |ADJACENT TO CRAFT IN THE BAY, LLOYD GEORGE AVENUE, ATLANTIC WHARF, CARDIFF, CF10 4QH


http://planning.cardiff.gov.uk/onli...565DE7843B75A8105738296CB0EC?action=firstPage


----------



## ddraig (May 15, 2014)

had fun today B0B2oo9 ?
saw the evac in the sun whilst i was in town earlier!


----------



## Ranbay (May 15, 2014)

ddraig said:


> had fun today B0B2oo9 ?
> saw the evac in the sun whilst i was in town earlier!




I was on the steps in my high viz


----------



## ddraig (May 15, 2014)

good job mate!


----------



## ddraig (May 19, 2014)

Smash n Graff on City Rd earlier


----------



## ddraig (May 27, 2014)

yet another new org for 'promoting business and investment'! how many is that now?
at least they have a £160,000 model to show for it
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/busine...-business-council-officially-launches-7178332


----------



## nogojones (May 27, 2014)

I don't like the look of that. Is that the top of Wood St, looking over to Riverside? Looks like Wood St bridge gone, just the railway bridge. It's hard enough going east to west in this city. Would be a nightmare if they take out one of the bridges


----------



## ddraig (May 27, 2014)

no that is the area outside the station after they knock Marland House down
i don't know how they'll fit all that in there unless moving the bus station to the back of the train station
you can see the bridge is still there


----------



## ddraig (May 27, 2014)

no you are right! it isn't clear is it
don't like the look of it either


----------



## editor (May 27, 2014)

ddraig said:


> yet another new org for 'promoting business and investment'! how many is that now?
> at least they have a £160,000 model to show for it
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/busine...-business-council-officially-launches-7178332


Pretty lights!


----------



## editor (May 27, 2014)

ddraig said:


> Smash n Graff on City Rd earlier
> View attachment 54158


I can trump that:  http://www.urban75.org/blog/oops-traffic-light-becomes-a-cropper-in-londons-regent-street/


----------



## ddraig (May 27, 2014)

editor said:


> Pretty lights!



ai, wonder how much of the £160k they were!


----------



## ddraig (May 28, 2014)

new foot bridge over railway by East Tyndall st
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/local-news/new-25m-bridge-links-cardiff-7176783


----------



## editor (May 28, 2014)

ddraig said:


> new foot bridge over railway by East Tyndall st
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/local-news/new-25m-bridge-links-cardiff-7176783


Not a looker is it? 

I prefer the GWR style.


----------



## ddraig (May 28, 2014)

no 
health and safety gone mad etc


----------



## ddraig (Jun 7, 2014)

anyone else get woken by the full on thunder and lightning storm at 5.30am this morning? 
dog was well scared


----------



## teqniq (Jun 7, 2014)

yup


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 7, 2014)

hella yeah, fucked me right of, only been asleep 2 hours lol


----------



## Plumdaff (Jun 7, 2014)

ddraig said:


> anyone else get woken by the full on thunder and lightning storm at 5.30am this morning?
> dog was well scared



I wasn't and rather wish I had. I love a good storm. Even the toddler slept through!


----------



## ddraig (Jun 7, 2014)

i tried to video it in my slumber but the rain was so ferocious i had to shut the window!


----------



## ddraig (Jun 7, 2014)

storm
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/lightning-south-wales-after-overnight-7232434


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 7, 2014)

ddraig said:


> anyone else get woken by the full on thunder and lightning storm at 5.30am this morning?
> dog was well scared



yup. we had the windows open in the loft and i was worried they were gonna blow away


----------



## ddraig (Jun 7, 2014)

shit i bet!
had the bathroom window open all of 10 seconds and thought i was in cape fear or something!


----------



## pigtails (Jun 8, 2014)

Slept right through too!


----------



## ginger_syn (Jun 8, 2014)

me too


----------



## ddraig (Jun 8, 2014)

*makes note to make more posts about weather to get other Cardiff urbs posting!


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 11, 2014)

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/business/bbc-wales-new-headquarters-new-7245486

I know a few people involded with this, and my wife works at the BBC. 

Personaly i think it will be realy good for the area.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 11, 2014)

Bit leftfield that compared to old plans but fair play reckon it will be good as you say


----------



## Plumdaff (Jun 11, 2014)

I agree that area really needs development - shocking that your first view of the city is one of its worst - but will withhold complete judgement until I know what they're going to do about the bus station. Also, @BOB2oo9 do you think there's much risk of lots of BBC people just commuting in and out of the city without leaving the immediate area of the station under these plans?


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 11, 2014)

will ask the wife and see what she thinks  but some of them might make it down the bay....

wonder where the bus station will end up?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 12, 2014)

was going to be behind the rail station but that was plan a while back
will indeed be interesting to see what finally ends up there


----------



## ddraig (Jun 13, 2014)

Roath Cardiff article on opening of Roath Park in june 1894
http://www.roathcardiff.net/2014/06/13/opening-of-roath-park/


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 13, 2014)

"the surrounding country" is quite a surprise to me - never figured it would have been quite so undeveloped then. and wellfield road all houses...


----------



## ddraig (Jun 13, 2014)

same here! amazing init


----------



## ddraig (Jun 24, 2014)

who needs to go to Rio? 
Roath Rec World 11
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-27943248
Roath Rec World XI exhibition by Dan Green


----------



## editor (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm in the 'Diff tomorrow. What's on? I see that there's a mini festival at the New Moon. Anything else?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 24, 2014)

dunno tbh, that is prob best bet
wonder if they'll have the green grass carpet out the front again this year


----------



## editor (Jun 25, 2014)

I spent the whole train journey up talking to Sian Lloyd and she was splendid company!


----------



## ddraig (Jun 25, 2014)

tidy!


----------



## ddraig (Jun 27, 2014)

26 yr old shopworker refuses to give money to knife wielding robber who tries to barter with her, he leaves with nothing. shopworker Kaylani totally unfazed 
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/attempted-robbery-roath-cardiff-kalyani-7326653
with video


> The 26-year-old English, maths and science tutor was on her own in the shop when the mystery robber burst through the door.
> 
> She said: “The guy came in completely covered holding a really sharp-looking knife in his hand.
> 
> ...


----------



## ddraig (Jun 30, 2014)

Helia Pheonix article on Cardiff in Guardian
http://www.theguardian.com/cities/2014/jun/30/urbanists-guide-to-cardiff-sociable-city


> Cardiff is pretty cheap to live in for a capital city. I hear about the rent that my friends are paying in London and I’m always astounded at how they can even afford to live. In London the rents are double or triple what you’d pay for an equivalent place here.
> 
> Recently Cardiff was voted the UK’s most sociable city and I can totally see why. There’s so much on here, and the cost of living is relatively lower, so it’s easier to spend weekends just chasing the party around, particularly when the weather is nice! It’s great that there are so many sporting events on here too, it brings a really nice atmosphere to the city when you’ve got Moto X or rugby fans here from all over the world for the weekend.
> 
> ...


quite generic imo
thoughts?


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2014)

Bee attack!



> Thousands of bees gather outside restaurant in Cardiff's Brewery Quarter
> 
> Beekeepers had to be called to a Cardiff restaurant today after thousands of bees landed outside.
> The swarm gathered at the Mia Porto Due in the Brewery Quarter and followed the queen to an awning on the building.
> ...


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2014)

ddraig said:


> Helia Pheonix article on Cardiff in Guardian
> http://www.theguardian.com/cities/2014/jun/30/urbanists-guide-to-cardiff-sociable-city
> 
> quite generic imo
> thoughts?


It's not a bad general description, no?


----------



## bendeus (Jul 2, 2014)

ddraig said:


> Helia Pheonix article on Cardiff in Guardian
> http://www.theguardian.com/cities/2014/jun/30/urbanists-guide-to-cardiff-sociable-city
> 
> quite generic imo
> thoughts?



Don't really agree with the 'plenty of alternative' stuff paragraph. It's a lovely city, safe, compact and friendly but very same-y and quite conventional. Mostly fairly bland venues, IMO. For an 'alternative' scene it suffers very badly in comparison to Bristol, for example.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 2, 2014)

editor said:


> It's not a bad general description, no?


yea i spose
could be worse


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2014)

Not sure if anyone knew him, but Nig Hinton he was a mate of mine (although not a super close mate). It's a sad loss. Another friend broke his leg in the accident, but I haven't found out yet exactly what happened.






'I’m happy to say he was a friend of mine': Tributes paid to father killed in Belgium bike crash tragedy


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2014)

The fucking tacky WalesOnline: right next to the piece at the top of the page is: 


> Stories shown below are those we think you'll like based on what you've read before. Improve what we show you by logging in with Facebook.


 

Stay classy.


----------



## teqniq (Jul 5, 2014)

yuk


----------



## ddraig (Jul 18, 2014)

http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-28340533
Cardiff Central plans
Posting on phone so can't post pic too, worth looking at


----------



## Plumdaff (Jul 18, 2014)

It's needed, and I like the roof. It's inevitable their has to be more retail space,as nothing ever seems to get done without it. I still want to know about the buses though!


----------



## Supine (Jul 18, 2014)

The bbc are taking over the bus station. So a new bus station needs to be found? 

I'd have thought the current bus station was perfectly located!


----------



## ddraig (Jul 18, 2014)

it is needed
still can't work out if they are digging down for the other level 
hope they don't mess with the front of the building.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 18, 2014)

the bus station has a couple of options
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/business/business-news/cardiffs-new-bus-station-two-7411593
let's hope there is an integrated transport hub done properly that will work with a metro system


----------



## ddraig (Jul 18, 2014)

went to a great foodbank benefit gig at the Moon Club last night
3 really good bands, Groblar https://soundcloud.com/*groblar *
The D Teez, might have been their last gig as guitarist retiring from gigging! http://www.reverbnation.com/thedteez
and the PHUCKS! 


also saw RubberBuccaneer  and the moustached one!


----------



## ddraig (Jul 18, 2014)

and here are the food donations just before 9pm, more added later!


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2014)

ddraig said:


> it is needed
> still can't work out if they are digging down for the other level
> hope they don't mess with the front of the building.


That looks fucking awful.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 18, 2014)

it is a weird one isn't it
still can't tell from this pic how and where you get to the trains


----------



## 1927 (Jul 18, 2014)

ddraig said:


> it is a weird one isn't it
> still can't tell from this pic how and where you get to the trains


Through the existing station!


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2014)

What a monstrosity. It looks like the St David's centre is taking over the Diff.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 18, 2014)

I like it!


----------



## nogojones (Jul 18, 2014)

editor said:


> What a monstrosity. It looks like the St David's centre is taking over the Diff.



Just another plastic shopping mall.


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2014)

nogojones said:


> Just another plastic shopping mall.


Yep. All big name corporates in a faceless anytown development.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 18, 2014)

1927 said:


> Through the existing station!


ah! i see it properly in the pic now, ta


----------



## nogojones (Jul 18, 2014)

Any idea why the death junction end of City Rd is locked down by coppers?


----------



## 1927 (Jul 18, 2014)

editor said:


> Yep. All big name corporates in a faceless anytown development.


But at least it preserves the old station rather than knocking it down!


----------



## 1927 (Jul 18, 2014)

nogojones said:


> Any idea why the death junction end of City Rd is locked down by coppers?


http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/cardiff-stabbing-teenager-taken-hospital-7457286


----------



## ddraig (Jul 18, 2014)

nogojones said:


> Any idea why the death junction end of City Rd is locked down by coppers?


partner just said that earlier they were blocking the road with a van on the junction by the spar and letting cars through one by one
also that some girls asked in the shop they were in and told it was a fight


----------



## ddraig (Jul 18, 2014)

1927 said:


> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/cardiff-stabbing-teenager-taken-hospital-7457286


 
ta


----------



## nogojones (Jul 18, 2014)

1927 said:


> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/cardiff-stabbing-teenager-taken-hospital-7457286


ta
from that article it mentions another assault connected with the Canton Sport Bar. Only been in there a couple of times but it seems quite a mad sort of place


----------



## ddraig (Jul 19, 2014)

23 yr old arrested for city rd


> A 23-year-old man has been arrested after a teenager was stabbed on a busy Cardiff street.
> 
> South Wales Police were called to City Road in Roath at 18:20 BST on Friday, after reports an 18-year-old man had been assaulted with a "bladed weapon".
> 
> He was taken to the University Hospital of Wales, Cardiff, but his injuries are not life-threatening.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-28383870


----------



## ddraig (Jul 21, 2014)

the "beach" down the bay is back again


----------



## ddraig (Jul 22, 2014)

Cardiff "debate" errr get involved like
https://twitter.com/CardiffDebate

http://www.surveys.cardiff.gov.uk/cardiffdebate/


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2014)

ddraig said:


> Cardiff "debate" errr get involved like
> https://twitter.com/CardiffDebate
> 
> http://www.surveys.cardiff.gov.uk/cardiffdebate/



I love those two kids. "_What's the point of that thing? We already know it's Loudon Square!_"

Some excellent vox pops in there too.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 23, 2014)

yeah,fair play to them, shame about the 'we need to be fundraising'

the cynical me thinks it is a criticism that was allowed through


----------



## Plumdaff (Jul 24, 2014)

Have you looked at the survey? It's all suspiciously ranking things to be cut. I hear further bad things about library opening hours are already being discussed.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 24, 2014)

yeah. course it is, it is not a consultation it is an attempt to shift or share the blame for cuts
also the ongoing narrative of cuts are "inevitable", "we don't want to make these decisions", "what would you do?" etc

of course they'll say that they consulted with the community through roadshows, online survey and the "Cardiff Debate"


----------



## ddraig (Jul 24, 2014)

wrt libraries, yes, grim. talking of shutting the central library 1 even 2 days a week!!
the central showpiece library of a capitol city ffs
and or renting the ground floor out to private company as coffee shop or offices


----------



## editor (Jul 30, 2014)

Birchgrove school has suffered a pretty serious fire 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-28558969


----------



## ddraig (Aug 6, 2014)

Currency for Cardiff!


----------



## phoenixlily (Aug 6, 2014)

The Gower pub in Cathays closed this week. I drank there a bit in my younger days, but you could see they weren't really putting much love into the place by the end. Such a shame.

Nice (!) set of pics here of it before it closed.  

Quote from the album: "I hope these pictures will be seen as emblematic of a wider shift. Cut-throat supermarket prices, the smoking ban, and companies that feel no responsibility to their customer base have killed off many cornerstones of the community. Are libraries, swimming pools, and day centres next? Will anything that can't turn a profit be closed?"


----------



## editor (Aug 6, 2014)

phoenixlily said:


> The Gower pub in Cathays closed this week. I drank there a bit in my younger days, but you could see they weren't really putting much love into the place by the end. Such a shame.
> 
> Nice (!) set of pics here of it before it closed.
> 
> Quote from the album: "I hope these pictures will be seen as emblematic of a wider shift. Cut-throat supermarket prices, the smoking ban, and companies that feel no responsibility to their customer base have killed off many cornerstones of the community. Are libraries, swimming pools, and day centres next? Will anything that can't turn a profit be closed?"


That is a shame


----------



## ddraig (Aug 7, 2014)

severe road closures in Cardiff for the NATO confernce
shutting the main road in a major city for a whole week to put a fence up so they can have some food!! 
city hall will be closed for at least 2 or days to staff and public
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/nato-summit-2014-road-closures-7580267

pic of fence going up in Newport






> The fence will cause huge disruption to drivers who will not be able to travel around the castle between the east and the west of the city for several weeks.
> 
> With the Cardiff city centre fence stood in the road, a key west to east route from Cowbridge Road East via Boulevard de Nantes will not be possible from around August 17.
> 
> ...


----------



## Plumdaff (Aug 7, 2014)

That is fucking ridiculous. It'll be mayhem. Schools will be back as well which will add to the chaos. Everybody should take the week off and protest


----------



## teqniq (Aug 7, 2014)

Just what is the fucking idea? It's like the conference is in a hotel 11 miles up the road and they feel they have to close down a major route through Cardiff city centre? Tossers.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 7, 2014)

they are having a dinner there
VIPs init


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 7, 2014)

They asked for the M4 to be closed lol


----------



## teqniq (Aug 7, 2014)

I am fresh out of fucks to give for the VIP's.


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 8, 2014)

they put up fencing in Bute park already and have starting inspecting the sewers under the castle as well


----------



## Supine (Aug 8, 2014)

Is Ninja still walking around being a character in town?


----------



## 1927 (Aug 8, 2014)

I don't understand why all this security. If I go to Washington I can stand up against Obama's fence, less than 100 yards from his front door, but when he comes to Newport we need all this!!!!


----------



## ddraig (Aug 8, 2014)

joke init
one of the top cops said something along the lines of "not all the leaders are liked and neither is nato" 

and you'd think a castle moat and road would be enough!


----------



## ddraig (Aug 8, 2014)

Supine said:


> Is Ninja still walking around being a character in town?


oh yes

saw this the other day, prob NSFW!
Ninjah doing a tribute to Shaky Hands Man and Toy Mic Trevor 
and a convincing woman 
the lyrics had me howling


----------



## Supine (Aug 8, 2014)

Haha, that's today's earworm sorted


----------



## ddraig (Aug 8, 2014)

yeah i've been singing it for a couple of days


----------



## nogojones (Aug 8, 2014)

He's still about


----------



## ddraig (Aug 10, 2014)

Cathays after the rain


----------



## teqniq (Aug 10, 2014)

Fuck! That's the way I go to work!


----------



## ddraig (Aug 10, 2014)

check this! 




never seen that bit flooded before!
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-28730869


----------



## nogojones (Aug 10, 2014)

ddraig said:


> check this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It used to flood fairly regularly, but not seen it for years


----------



## teqniq (Aug 10, 2014)

It had all gone when I rode through. Cars still there and road closed though.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 11, 2014)

schools in the Vale closing too! even tho 25 miles from Newport
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-28733799


----------



## ddraig (Aug 11, 2014)

more pics of the flooding
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/two-women-strip-underwear-jump-7592730


----------



## ddraig (Aug 12, 2014)

anyone know about this?? first i've heard of it!


----------



## ILovesThe'Diff (Aug 13, 2014)

New to Cardiff Bus as they have recently commissioned some new buses, including the BayCar (bendy bus) route. They're "looking into" doing wi-fi soon too, according to their Twitter feed.


----------



## editor (Aug 13, 2014)

USB ports are well handy!


----------



## ddraig (Aug 13, 2014)

Croeso ILovesThe'Diff


----------



## nogojones (Aug 13, 2014)

Are they just for charging shit or can we give the bus a virus?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 14, 2014)

massive 10,000 rider Velothon in Cardiff and south Wales next year
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/sport/...lothon-wales-cardiff-host-10000-rider-7614803





www.velothon-wales.co.uk


----------



## Plumdaff (Aug 15, 2014)

I am already annoyed by the increase in helicopters and the summit is weeks away.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 15, 2014)

might even get drones!


----------



## Plumdaff (Aug 15, 2014)

Some of the noise over the bay this week I wouldn't be surprised if we have already


----------



## ddraig (Aug 15, 2014)

ah well, for our own good of course, must be needed for all the _important _people
nice selection of selected views re OTT fence here
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/cardiffs-nato-summit-ring-steel-7614279


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 18, 2014)

Town can fuck off today "Nato traffic related"


----------



## ddraig (Aug 18, 2014)

and now people are going to get angry, when it's too late


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 18, 2014)

Will stick some pictures up tonight or something.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## ddraig (Aug 18, 2014)

anyway! shoosh plebs, the benefits far outweigh the inconvenience
Nato Summit 2014: Why the benefits of the international gathering far outweigh the disruption
says a 'key organiser'. free advertising is what we all want, isn't it?
some of the delegates might bring their families back one day, you never know!


----------



## ddraig (Aug 18, 2014)

guess what makes the bbc headlines, disruption to a construction site in Swansea by fracking protestors
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/wales/

not of course the huge disruption to many thousands more in Cardiff, not even mentioned on the BBC Wales news page


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 18, 2014)

stuck some in the Nato thread, will do more later in the week.


----------



## pepper78 (Aug 19, 2014)

Walked through town this morning and saw the state of the place with the fence. 

Anyone got any idea how much of the bill is being footed by the member/attending countries? A cursory search doesn't confirm and I'm not familiar with what the norm is for these types of things.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 19, 2014)

Was wondering this earlier too


----------



## ddraig (Aug 20, 2014)

Register your frustration!
http://www.change.org/p/the-people-...to-south-wales-go-about-their-lawful-business


----------



## editor (Aug 20, 2014)

Avoid the fence!


----------



## editor (Aug 20, 2014)

Cardiff is one of the 'affordable cities in the UK for short breaks.' Apparently. 



> Cardiff is among the top cities in Britain for offering value-for-money short breaks, a new survey has found.
> 
> The survey by TripAdvisor looked at 20 cities and compared the cost of two people having a one-night stay in a four-star hotel in August.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gromit (Aug 20, 2014)

editor said:


> Cardiff is one of the 'affordable cities in the UK for short breaks.' Apparently.



It used to be one of the most affordable places for university students too. Not sure if that still holds up but when they checked it before with cost of living, student accommodation prices and tuition fees we were miles ahead of many other uni towns.

Not bad for a Uni ranked 26th out of 116 in the the guardian league table.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 20, 2014)

editor said:


> Avoid the fence!


Nice huge diversion there! What a joke


----------



## Gromit (Aug 20, 2014)

Hold on. Direction of traffic flow?

They aren't making Clare Street and Cathedral Road One way are they?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 20, 2014)

No not AFAIK
That pic does suggest that tho


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 20, 2014)

yes i think they are.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 20, 2014)

Butetown Carnival is back after break of 20 odd years
this bank holiday Monday 25 August
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/local-news/butetown-carnival-back-after-20-year-7613389


----------



## editor (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## ddraig (Aug 26, 2014)

err
*Bumble’s Guide To Cardiff!*
quite funny in parts, something to do with cricket!
http://news.thecricketpaper.com/featured/441/bumbles-guide-to-cardiff/



> The emergence of Cardiff as an international cricket venue and particularly it hosting the first Ashes Test in 2009 meant I could sample the delights of the Welsh capital for a few nights. I was really impressed.
> 
> The first place I’d head to would be the Old Arcade in the city centre. It’s a Brains pub with loads of hand pumps and the ale is kept in brilliant nick. It’s got lots of character with its old wooden floors and a back room and a front room with plenty of TVs with sport on.
> 
> It’s always lively and I can’t imagine wearing an England rugby shirt while drinking – they are rugby daft in Cardiff.


and 


> I once got stuck in the Walkabout with the South African cricket team after an ODI and it was eye-opening. In true Australian fashion there was a punch-up after a few beers and it was all kicking off and the police locked us in.
> 
> I thought I’d try to be helpful and tell a police- woman that one big Australian chap had started it all off. Her reply was just two words and the second of them was off – I couldn’t believe it.
> 
> There’s some cracking pubs around the Millennium Stadium –some of which never seem to be empty – and there’s a few that it might be best not speaking English in! I’d ask for a pint, say ‘yaki da’, and sit down quietly.





> I’ve also been down to Cardiff Bay on occasions and that’s lively and their version of Marbella.
> 
> It’s all young people with bars by the sea and yachts on show – I’d prefer to stick in the city centre where there’s plenty going on.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 2, 2014)

Skunkadelic and Ruby Samba video in Cardiff


----------



## ddraig (Sep 2, 2014)

Open Doors Cardiff
http://cadw.wales.gov.uk/opendoors/events-2014/cardiff-llandaff-events/?lang=en
*Open Doors events in Cardiff/Llandaff*
Open Doors - St Mary's Church, St Fagans, 06 September 2014

Open Doors - St Nicholas' Greek Orthodox Church, 06 September 2014

Open Doors - Cardiff Reform Synagogue, 07 September 2014

Open Doors - Cardiff Bay Barage, 10 September - 18 September 2014

Open Doors - St Michael's College, Cardiff, 12 September - 14 September 2014

Open Doors - Dyffryn Gardens, 13 September 2014

Open Doors - East Vale Group of Churches, 13 September 2014

Open Doors - Glamorgan Archives, 13 September 2014

Open Doors - Cardiff Riding School, 14 September 2014

Open Doors - WJEC Headquarters, 16 September 2014

Open Doors - Ysgol Pencae, 18 September 2014

Open Doors - Howells School, Llandaff, 19 September 2014

Open Doors - Broadcasting House, 20 September 2014

Open Doors - City of Llandaff, 20 September 2014

Open Doors - Llandaff Cathedral, 20 September 2014

Open Doors - National Assembly Estate, Pierhead and Ty Hywel, 20 September 2014

Open Doors - St Anne's Church in Wales, 20 September 2014

Open Doors - St Edwards Church, 20 September 2014

Open Doors - Tabernacl, Eglwys y Bedyddwyr, 20 September 2014

Open Doors - St Margaret's Church, Roath, 20 September - 21 September 2014

Open Doors - Cathays Cemetery, 21 September 2014


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2014)

Great to see the docks busy again, but...



> Warships from navies around Europe continue to arrive in Cardiff Bay on Wednesday ahead of the Nato Summit.
> 
> French Nave ship La Motte Picquet arrived shortly before lunchtime. It joins British Navy destroyer HMS Duncan, which arrived on Tuesday.
> 
> ...


----------



## ddraig (Sep 3, 2014)

the english pigs have been arresting people for protesting, no where near any sites or buildings involved in the conference


----------



## ddraig (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## ddraig (Sep 3, 2014)

more on Coal Exchange
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-29043247


> The company which owns Cardiff's historic Coal Exchange has gone into liquidation casting doubt over the building's future.


----------



## phoenixlily (Sep 5, 2014)

I love how delicate and understated that MASSIVE WAR SHIP IS

barely fits through that waterway!

it's stationed outside my office right now and you can't see anything out the window apart from its massive grey side. War is so drab.




editor said:


>


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2014)

phoenixlily said:


> I love how delicate and understated that MASSIVE WAR SHIP IS
> 
> barely fits through that waterway!
> 
> it's stationed outside my office right now and you can't see anything out the window apart from its massive grey side. War is so drab.


War is MONEY! I bet the Cardiff bigwigs are loving their chance to rub shoulders with the global bigboys. 

The sight of tanks on that golf course really summed up how daft this whole thing is.


----------



## phoenixlily (Sep 5, 2014)

editor said:


> War is MONEY! I bet the Cardiff bigwigs are loving their chance to rub shoulders with the global bigboys.
> 
> The sight of tanks on that golf course really summed up how daft this whole thing is.


 
It really did. Very silly.

I did a round-up on it all earlier. Some things people are posting are really amusing! http://wearecardiff.co.uk/2014/09/0...rdiff-fallout-photos-links-and-fringe-events/


----------



## nogojones (Sep 5, 2014)

editor said:


> War is MONEY! I bet the Cardiff bigwigs are loving their chance to rub shoulders with the global bigboys.
> 
> The sight of tanks on that golf course really summed up how daft this whole thing is.




I hope it really fucked the green up


----------



## ddraig (Sep 7, 2014)

fence is down now near the castle


----------



## phoenixlily (Sep 8, 2014)

ddraig said:


> fence is down now near the castle



I miss it now.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 8, 2014)

It's like nothing ever happend now......


----------



## nogojones (Sep 8, 2014)

I was talking to someone who plays rugby with lots of coppers today and they've had a wild time. One done 36 days straight and is on for a good few thousand in overtime. Another one booked a holiday to the Dominican Republic for all his family and has plenty change.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 8, 2014)

i bet, not much to do, mob handed, cushy number


----------



## la ressistance (Sep 9, 2014)

It was great fun, very interesting to see. Shame we had to pay for it. And all the guns was unpleasant .Also, I'm in that Arial photo near the war ship, I was having a pint in the seamans mission when it went past.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 16, 2014)

ddraig said:


> oh yes
> 
> saw this the other day, prob NSFW!
> Ninjah doing a tribute to Shaky Hands Man and Toy Mic Trevor
> ...



another Ninjah vid


----------



## ddraig (Sep 17, 2014)

the shame! 
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/its-official-cardiff-greggs-capital-7789453


> Whichever your favourite is, wherever you are in Cardiff, you’re only a sausage roll away from your nearest Greggs bakery.
> 
> The city has been crowned Greggs capital of Wales - and with 25 of the bakery chain’s stores in the city it’s no surprise.
> 
> ...


----------



## drachir (Sep 18, 2014)

Burger & Lobster opening in Cardiff... not sure I like all these London chains opening Cardiff branches!

(Burger & Lobster don't have any veg options either, so I can't even eat there... I seemed to know loads more other veggies in Cardiff than I do in London though, so maybe they'll have to adapt)


----------



## ddraig (Sep 26, 2014)

101 metre wall in Cathays done with graffiti
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B8lkiu9tXMDUVDEyajNpTFBmR2M/preview


----------



## rhod (Sep 27, 2014)

Kids' entertainment, in the days before the Xbox, iPad and personal claims lawyers took over..


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 27, 2014)

ddraig said:


> 101 metre wall in Cathays done with graffiti



i used to live on cranbrook street, love what they've done, will have to go have a proper nosy.


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 27, 2014)

rhod said:


> ... personal claims lawyers took over..



that was quite a lot of blood on that kid


----------



## Supine (Sep 27, 2014)

phoenixlily said:


> It really did. Very silly.
> 
> I did a round-up on it all earlier. Some things people are posting are really amusing! http://wearecardiff.co.uk/2014/09/0...rdiff-fallout-photos-links-and-fringe-events/



Haha, just saw mr cockers lovely face on that website


----------



## ddraig (Oct 2, 2014)

anyone been done by this camera on Newport rd?
http://www.southwales-eveningpost.c...iggest-money/story-23034611-detail/story.html


> A new speed camera in Cardiff has become Britain's biggest money-spinning traffic trap.
> 
> The camera has already caught 13,624 drivers in its first six month when it became fully operational earlier this year.
> 
> ...


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 2, 2014)

There's a fairly obvious way to avoid getting caught....


----------



## ddraig (Oct 2, 2014)

agreed!


----------



## nogojones (Oct 2, 2014)

ddraig said:


> anyone been done by this camera on Newport rd?
> http://www.southwales-eveningpost.c...iggest-money/story-23034611-detail/story.html



Its one of the few static cams I've seen that doesn't appear to have a warning sign along the road. I know a friend got done by it at 5am a couple of months back and she was most annoyed. I've got no personal problem with it, as I've slowed down quite a bit over the years


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 2, 2014)

It's been there ages? like over a year.


----------



## nogojones (Oct 2, 2014)

B0B2oo9 said:


> It's been there ages? like over a year.


the article says they only switched it on this year though


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 2, 2014)

ahhh, so i could have been speeding all that time


----------



## drachir (Oct 2, 2014)

Motorists really are the worst people. What other group would complain about being caught committing a life-endangering crime?

Entitled pricks.


----------



## drachir (Oct 2, 2014)

(some, of course)


----------



## Supine (Oct 2, 2014)

Plumdaff said:


> There's a fairly obvious way to avoid getting caught....



Don't go to cardiff!!!


----------



## ddraig (Oct 6, 2014)

video of secret 13th century tunnel in city centre around Greyfriars rd
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/fascinating-video-shows-lost-underground-7889026


> Simon Fenoulhet believes that the tunnel may be related to a 13th century friary that once stood where the city centre is now.
> 
> He is reluctant to reveal its precise location, although he said it is in the Greyfrairs Road area.
> 
> ...


----------



## ddraig (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## wayward bob (Oct 7, 2014)

more work going up for the empty walls project  (to the left of boots by the station)


----------



## ddraig (Oct 7, 2014)

keep going down Salisbury rd and forgetting about Cranbrook


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 7, 2014)

ddraig said:


> keep going down Salisbury rd and forgetting about Cranbrook


i've been, it's cool, reckon they've managed to integrate very different styles into a coherent whole :thumbs :


----------



## ddraig (Oct 7, 2014)

great, will remember to climb the steps!


----------



## ddraig (Oct 7, 2014)

right, so the head thing in post 757^^ is apparently on display in the blockbuster on Albany Rd until November as part of this
http://www.cardiffartscollective.co.uk/#/



> Cardiff Open 2014
> 
> Blockbuster #50-52 Albany Rd Roath Cardiff Caerdydd CF24 3RR &
> Cardiff MADE #41 Lochaber St Roath Cardiff Caerdydd CF24 3LS
> ...


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 7, 2014)

will check it out  the "head thing" is a form of painting with oils in 3d - skilful for sure but i'd need to see it in the flesh to decide if i actually like it or not...


----------



## ddraig (Oct 7, 2014)

yea looked at one of the artist's videos earlier 
simple flower in 2 and a half mins!


----------



## phoenixlily (Oct 8, 2014)

Not sure if anyone knows the exact area, but there's proposed building of MORE flats in Cardiff bay, this time around the old Hamadryad hospital. It's a lovely green belt rammed full of trees and shrubbery and be a real shame to have it flattened. If anyone fancies objecting, you can email the council - details of how and what are here

There's also a Facebook group set up to object to the planning application: Cardiff South Docks


----------



## phoenixlily (Oct 8, 2014)

ddraig said:


> 101 metre wall in Cathays done with graffiti
> https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B8lkiu9tXMDUVDEyajNpTFBmR2M/preview



Nice news piece on the Beeb about that here - great pics too. Bert! legend

*Bert Wall, 91, honoured on mural on Cathays street *


----------



## ddraig (Oct 8, 2014)

wayward bob said:


> i've been, it's cool, reckon they've managed to integrate very different styles into a coherent whole :thumbs :


more on Cranbrook st with story, gallery and video
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/local-news/community-joins-together-art-project-7762517


----------



## ddraig (Oct 8, 2014)

bastard Cardiff uni, was nice and warm there


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 8, 2014)

“The area covered by the safety grilles are not hot air vents but boiler flue vents that can potentially produce products of combustion - diluted amounts of carbon monoxide being one of these - as part of the diluted boiler flue gases,”


----------



## ddraig (Oct 8, 2014)

yes
are they endangering everyone going past and in the building above then?
obviously it is a business etc


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 8, 2014)

You wont have an issue walking past, but sleeping there all night breathing in the fumes would be an issuse.

assuming they have have some sort of heating running over night or reason for the boilers to be running.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 8, 2014)

It's like people who take a BBQ into a tent when camping to keep warm, then they wake up dead.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 8, 2014)

spose
shame, nice and warm there!


----------



## ddraig (Oct 8, 2014)

more art stuff in Cardiff
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-29485318





http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-29467623


> Other attractions and activities include:
> 
> 
> A red brick extension to Cardiff Castle
> ...


----------



## phoenixlily (Oct 9, 2014)

ddraig said:


> spose
> shame, nice and warm there!



have you ever walked past there? I always feel like I can smell formaldehyde from those vents, but I'm not sure if I'm imagining it!


----------



## ddraig (Oct 9, 2014)

yes a few times
and seen people crashed out there
not smelt anything myself


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 12, 2014)

http://www.itv.com/news/wales/story/2014-10-12/man-41-dies-after-police-incident-in-cardiff/


----------



## ddraig (Oct 12, 2014)

why facepalm?
did they tase him?


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 12, 2014)

I meant this  but it came out as that, and i was going out so didnt change it 

however im not sure what went down.


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2014)

Bit of history


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2014)

Volume down, I suggest:


----------



## ddraig (Oct 13, 2014)

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/mystery-surrounds-digger-found-crashed-7924815


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 13, 2014)

Eh? I walked by there twice this morning and didn,t notice a thing


----------



## ddraig (Oct 13, 2014)

weird init, all fenced off now and cars removed with digger neatly parked
went to have a look myself and took some pics


----------



## ddraig (Oct 13, 2014)

here!
took out 4 sections of the fence!!


----------



## 1927 (Oct 13, 2014)

ddraig said:


> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/mystery-surrounds-digger-found-crashed-7924815


That's not a digger ffs!


----------



## ddraig (Oct 13, 2014)

Take it up with the thickos at Walesonline!!


----------



## nogojones (Oct 13, 2014)

1927 said:


> That's not a digger ffs!


It had a good dig at the wall


----------



## ddraig (Oct 15, 2014)

Made in Cardiff TV channel launched today
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-29617740

Made in Cardiff will go live on Freeview channel 23 at 20:00 BST on Wednesday, and will also appear on Sky channel 134 and Virgin Media channel 159 in the city


----------



## rhod (Oct 15, 2014)

Nice bit of Docks history.


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2014)

Roath going for independence!



> Residents of Roath in Cardiff will make history this weekend when polls open for the suburb’s independence referendum.
> 
> The completely unofficial vote, which has not been recognised by the city council, Welsh Government or UK Government, will decide if residents want to see the district gain independence from the rest of Cardiff by establishing itself as a new nation.
> 
> ...


----------



## ddraig (Oct 16, 2014)

that's a bit silly!


----------



## Supine (Oct 19, 2014)

Oh no! Chip alley news

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-29680028


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2014)

Supine said:


> Oh no! Chip alley news
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-29680028


Chipastrophe!


----------



## ddraig (Oct 20, 2014)

the empty walls murals so far 

http://wearecardiff.co.uk/2014/10/1...-the-murals-so-far-photo-blog-by-david-allen/
blog by David Allen


----------



## ddraig (Oct 20, 2014)

anyone know anything about this then? 
June next year, Bute park
*2 DAYS : 5 STAGES : 100 ARTISTS : 30,000 PEOPLE*
http://www.xmusicfestival.co.uk/


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 20, 2014)

Is was in Lab22 when that fire broke out!


----------



## ddraig (Oct 20, 2014)

any good in there?


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 20, 2014)

Expensive! But small and really nice cocktails. 

You need to book a table really theres fuck all seating if you don't, not my normal hang out had guests from all over the UK to entertain.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 20, 2014)

i see
fuck that then! will stick to moon club
ta


----------



## ddraig (Oct 24, 2014)

blog that aims to list accessible places in Cardiff
http://accessiblecardiff.com/


----------



## ddraig (Oct 25, 2014)

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/protest-cardiff-city-centre-sees-7997403

20 odd maybe 30 max racists, loads of anti
they were stopped marching up st mary st, had to go through park, stopped going under underpass, stopped from having rally outside city hall and had to have it outside the cop shop with protection


----------



## ddraig (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## ddraig (Oct 28, 2014)

B0B2oo9 said:


> You wont have an issue walking past, but sleeping there all night breathing in the fumes would be an issuse.
> 
> assuming they have have some sort of heating running over night or reason for the boilers to be running.


Uni do statement after campaign group pressure
http://www.cardiff.ac.uk/news/mediacentre/mediastatements.html


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2014)

The headline: More people are moving to Cardiff Bay and the city centre than anywhere else in Cardiff, new figures reveal

The claim: More people are flocking to live in Cardiff Bay and the city centre than anywhere else in the capital, new data has revealed.

The facts: The latest figures from the Office for National Statistics show how 11,135 people were living in the Butetown ward, which covers the city centre and Cardiff Bay, in the middle of last year. This is an extra 632 people compared to the same period in 2012 which is a rise of 6%.

Not exactly 'flocking' is it?! 

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/local-news/more-people-moving-cardiff-bay-8007186


----------



## ddraig (Oct 28, 2014)

and maybe any major moves to that area are because of the stupid amounts of flats and price!

e2a prob a bit of an advertorial from an estate agent


----------



## ddraig (Oct 30, 2014)

looks amazing!!


----------



## Supine (Oct 30, 2014)

I went fossil hunting down at the bay last weekend. It was


----------



## phoenixlily (Nov 2, 2014)

632 people!!! stop the presses. they don't tell you how many flats are still left unoccupied down here though, do they? There was a new development of flats just round the corner from me that was completed a couple of months ago, still only two out of about 20 of them are occupied from the looks of it.

WHEN WILL THEY STOP BUILDING FLATS IN THE BAY!!! There was a planning application put in to build SEVENTY new flats on the site of the Hamadryad Hospital, just down the road from that other development. Load of residents formed a group and objected, but I've heard Labour have some sort of link to the company who put in the planning app. Fingers crossed it gets rejected...




editor said:


> The headline: More people are moving to Cardiff Bay and the city centre than anywhere else in Cardiff, new figures reveal
> 
> The claim: More people are flocking to live in Cardiff Bay and the city centre than anywhere else in the capital, new data has revealed.
> 
> ...


----------



## ddraig (Nov 4, 2014)

Jenny Willot resigns her post to 'fight for constituency'

bit late Jenny bit late! yer goin DAAAAAHNNN 
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/cardiff-mp-jenny-willot-resigns-8049091


----------



## ddraig (Nov 4, 2014)

good cop bad cop "occupation"
https://www.facebook.com/gcbc1995


----------



## 1927 (Nov 4, 2014)

ddraig said:


> Jenny Willot resigns her post to 'fight for constituency'
> 
> bit late Jenny bit late! yer goin DAAAAAHNNN
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/cardiff-mp-jenny-willot-resigns-8049091


She still gets to claim ministerial pay for 3 months tho!


----------



## ddraig (Nov 4, 2014)

like a parachute payment?


----------



## ddraig (Nov 5, 2014)

proper shocked!  RIP Richard
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/popular-cardiff-barman-richard-horton-8056771


> A well-known barman at a popular pub killed himself after being caught on CCTV drinking on duty, an inquest heard.
> 
> Richard Horton, 52, was a distinctive character at the Albany in Roath, Cardiff, for 14 years before he lost his job after he was filmed consuming alcohol while on shift.
> 
> ...


----------



## ddraig (Nov 11, 2014)

*Cardiff quaries *
anyone know about these?? 




http://dicmortimer.com/2014/01/13/cardiffs-quarries/


> Did you know that Cardiff has the biggest underground cave system in any UK city? I thought not. Uncharacteristically, the authorities do nothing to publicise what could be a unique amenity, attraction and selling point; in fact they go to great trouble to conceal what lies beneath. Why so shy? Well, partly because the labyrinth of uncharted tunnels, hidden chasms, bottomless pits, subterranean lakes and collapsed roofs is extremely dangerous – but mainly because to publicise the caves would draw attention to one of the city’s most shameful and extraordinary secrets: a hollow mountain.
> 
> The 210m (690ft) high Lesser Garth in Morganstown is a geological paradise where man has scratched, burrowed, dug and quarried since prehistory. The dolomitic limestones of the ridge of hills either side of the Taff Gorge were in demand as soon as hominids sussed out how to bash them with a flint, containing as they do iron ore, lead and silver as well as the predominate limestone. The excavations of Neolithic cave dwellers, Iron Age Celts, 1st century Romans, 5th century Welsh metal workers, 16th century iron industry pioneers and the Pentyrch Ironworks operation of the 18th & 19th centuries have intermingled and interweaved to form an amazing, multi-level warren stretching for miles through the soft and porous band of Carboniferous Limestone hills that mark the southern edge of the coalfield and Cardiff’s northern limits. Subsequent quarrying for building materials, continuing to this day, has not only wrecked much of the Lesser Garth’s complex cave system but also gradually and inexorably eaten away the mountain’s innards so that today the steep wooded slopes act as an entirely cosmetic bracelet hiding a vast astonishing void within (see below).


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2014)

I've rummaged around a few of them!


----------



## teqniq (Nov 17, 2014)

Petition on 38 Degrees

STOP AUSTERITY CUTS IN WALES - RHOWCH STOP AR DORIADAU LLYMDER YNG NGHYMRU

Please sign and share


----------



## ddraig (Nov 18, 2014)

£1.2 million for flash pad in old Penarth baths
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/lifestyle/welsh-homes/splash-cash-12m-luxury-home-8127182


----------



## rhod (Nov 21, 2014)

Pure gold. Some things never change!


----------



## ddraig (Nov 22, 2014)

where in Cardiff is this!?


----------



## la ressistance (Nov 25, 2014)

Above Burger King I think...


----------



## ddraig (Nov 25, 2014)

give that poster a prize!!

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/local-news/you-wont-believe-this-look-8155434


----------



## ddraig (Dec 3, 2014)

massive traveller funeral for Andrew Colwyn 'The Boy' who was in coma for 22years

they had to shut Rover way down for 2 days due to safety, no pavements etc
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-30297849


----------



## editor (Dec 3, 2014)

Yeah, when you're ready, like.
Developers behind hotel complex near Cardiff Airport ask for another five years to complete scheme


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 3, 2014)

dunno if anyone's posted about this yet, but The Railroad Bill Skiffle Club are having a launch party this Saturday...and it's free...






The launch night will include a live set by Railroad Bill and a skiffle DJ set from Liam Curtin (Riffs & Riffs and Quiffs - Rockabilly and Rock N' Roll from Penarth).

It's at The Full Moon on Womanby Street and kicks off at 9pm...

FB event page here: https://www.facebook.com/events/1553090108256439/


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm going..


----------



## ddraig (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 4, 2014)

what?


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 5, 2014)

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/police-close-down-nine-cannabis-8236938

Doh!

I knew about one of them Glynrhondda Street has been going ages.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 6, 2014)

Junior Bill


----------



## teqniq (Dec 6, 2014)

Graffiti artist hits out after Cardiff council allows owl mural to be painted over


----------



## ddraig (Dec 6, 2014)

oh dear 
that is really really bad!
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-30359704

*Sky ride carriages clash at Cardiff Winter Wonderland*

This is the terrifying moment when carriages on a 60m (198ft) amusement ride in Cardiff hit each other with people on board.

Those on the ground captured video footage of the incident on the Sky Swing ride at the Winter Wonderland.

It is claimed the passengers were then left dangling for 10-15 minutes.

It is understood a gust of wind caused empty carriages to blow into ones that were occupied and the ride automatically shut down.

Sayers Amusements, which operates the ride, has been asked to comment.

The Winter Wonderland is a Cardiff Council event and the authority said it has sought assurances steps have been taken to ensure there is not another incident.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 12, 2014)

how well do you know Cardiff?
i got 24 right!

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/special-features/how-well-you-know-cardiff-8265611


----------



## shygirl (Dec 12, 2014)

ddraig said:


> Junior Bill




I grew up in Chapelwood, the next estate down from Pennsylvania, god the place looks grim now.	The video shows the bookies where my father spent untold amounts of money, ah the happy memories!!


----------



## ddraig (Dec 12, 2014)

http://thediffspace.wordpress.com/
some interesting bits on the site



> Cardiff is a thriving city where old and new spaces interact and bring communities together. You are about to embark on a journey through the Welsh capital to discover the city’s creative social spaces, where old walls are homes to new projects and enterprises.
> 
> Here is a guide to Cardiff’s unexpected, surprising and rediscovered venues where you are invited to participate in community life, engage in debates and activities, join a society, look at some art, listen to music or sit down to reflect.
> 
> The Diff’rent Space is a place to learn about what is happening in your neighbourhood and welcomes exchanges and suggestions about how to best make use of the space Cardiff has to offer.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 13, 2014)

ddraig said:


> how well do you know Cardiff?
> i got 24 right!
> 
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/special-features/how-well-you-know-cardiff-8265611


Beat you! 27, only got the number of stations in Cardiff wrong!


----------



## ddraig (Dec 13, 2014)

fair play!
that one got me too


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2014)

This article singularly fails to deliver on its tabloidy promise. 

Black Friday in Cardiff and Swansea: How it looked last year (so expect more of the same this weekend)


----------



## ddraig (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## ddraig (Dec 24, 2014)

Vox pops from Butetown in 1960's 


http://www.itv.com/news/wales/2014-12-05/cardiff-bay-as-youve-never-seen-it-if-youre-under-40/


----------



## ddraig (Dec 28, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-30615444

this is a fucking joke now


> Funfair passengers have been left dangling 65ft (20m) up following a third incident on a ride at Cardiff's Winter Wonderland.
> 
> Customers were stranded on the Sky Swing for 30 minutes on Saturday before South Wales Fire and Rescue Service brought all 12 down safely.
> 
> It is the third incident to hit the ride since opening.


of course no one was in any danger 

even though the council reportedly makes money on WW it is now run by *Sayer's amusments*



> Ride operator Sayer's Amusements has suspended the Sky Swing while they carry out an investigation.
> 
> A spokesman said: "An electrical malfunction occurred with the Sky Swing, when the ride's safety procedures operated automatically, stopping the ride as it descended.
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Dec 28, 2014)

eme wanted to go on that thing. I'm glad I said no!


----------



## Belushi (Dec 28, 2014)

three incidents?!


----------



## ddraig (Dec 28, 2014)

should have been shut down and taken down the first time!

pure greed
don't like that Norman Sayer


----------



## editor (Dec 28, 2014)

It was great to see the indoor market in the centre of town so busy. I'm going to be posting up a photo feature soon.





Shame that H Samuel clock still doesn't work.Or light up. Or serve any use.


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 28, 2014)

You cant Get a chip bap with sauce anywhere else for £1.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 2, 2015)

Spillers are moving!!
Should be open in new place on 5 Jan a few doors away in same arcade in old bookshop next to plan cafe
http://www.spillersrecords.co.uk/
Better layout over 2 floors
Wish em all the best as always


----------



## nogojones (Jan 2, 2015)

Does that mean Capitol Books are closed? I guess their days have been numbered for a good few years


----------



## ddraig (Jan 2, 2015)

presume so


----------



## ddraig (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## ddraig (Jan 3, 2015)

can't find anything to confirm this yet


----------



## ddraig (Jan 3, 2015)

apparently true!


----------



## Supine (Jan 3, 2015)

I saw that today. Sad news.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 3, 2015)

hope their nights can keep them going and all staff ok!


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2015)

Not a bad bill...


----------



## ddraig (Jan 6, 2015)

Spillers move
more here https://www.facebook.com/spillersrecords?pnref=story


----------



## ddraig (Jan 6, 2015)

More pics of new place and short vid with lovely Ashli Todd
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/whats-...ws/spillers-records-first-glimpse-new-8393728


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2015)

The old shop was doing good business at Christmas...


----------



## ddraig (Jan 6, 2015)

yup was busy when i was in there xmas time
great to see


----------



## editor (Jan 7, 2015)

Come and get murdered at this Cardiff hotel – or how not to advertise your business


----------



## ddraig (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## ddraig (Jan 15, 2015)

https://analoguemusic.wordpress.com/2015/01/11/changes-in-cardiff/
news about record shops in central Cardiff.
Covers Catapult closing, Spillers moving and new ish shop Retro-Vibe


----------



## Plumdaff (Jan 17, 2015)

So are we going to have a Cardiff meet sometime that isn't the week of Christmas? I've only been in the Diff two years but I'm always caught up with family stuff that time of year. I say The Lansdowne some time in February, but I would as a Westie. Would be happy to try and arrange something more central if people are up for it.


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 17, 2015)

Up for it...


----------



## ddraig (Jan 17, 2015)

nice one Plumdaff and good luck
me too! as always


----------



## nogojones (Jan 17, 2015)

yea, name yer day


----------



## Plumdaff (Jan 17, 2015)

Righto. Let me get the weekend out the way, and it shall be done


----------



## ddraig (Jan 17, 2015)

Not liking that nogo! See ya on the bridge


----------



## pigtails (Jan 20, 2015)

Please sign to try and save Cardiff Alcohol and Drug Team

https://you.38degrees.org.uk/petiti...&source=facebook-share-button&time=1421780496

Thanks
x


----------



## Plumdaff (Jan 24, 2015)

Meet Up thread

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/cardiff-meet-up.331579/


----------



## ddraig (Feb 5, 2015)

Desperate stuff! not long til you need a new job Jenny!
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/local-news/dirty-full-rubbish-mp-jenny-8582691


> The MP told colleagues this week that Top Gear presenter Jeremy Clarkson had spoken out against the council proposals back in 2013, adding: “Notwithstanding the hyperbole, does the Minister share my concern that monthly collections will cause Cardiff to become dirty and full of rubbish, with a growing problem of fly-tipping, rats and seagulls?”
> 
> Clarkson wrote in a Sunday Times article that the move would mean “the entire population of Cardiff will be suffering from the bubonic plague”.
> 
> ...


----------



## ginger_syn (Feb 6, 2015)

I like bob


----------



## ddraig (Feb 11, 2015)

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/special-features/take-tour-through-beautiful-cardiffs-8615350


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 12, 2015)

this been posted yet?


----------



## ddraig (Feb 12, 2015)

nope


----------



## ddraig (Feb 25, 2015)

derelict bingo hall in Splott gutted by fire and being demolished
people living nearby had to be moved out
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-31618441
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/shocking-level-destruction-revealed-crews-8716337












like this bit



			
				bbc said:
			
		

> Cardiff council says the owner of the property will have to bear the cost of the demolition work.


----------



## Tankus (Mar 2, 2015)

bet there is asbestos there


----------



## ddraig (Mar 3, 2015)

Cellar Door at the Vaults is closed, they've stripped the sound and light out already apparently


----------



## ddraig (Mar 11, 2015)

5 screen cinema opening in Capitol Centre nect month
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/business/business-news/premiere-cinemas-open-five-screen-8819476
tickets capped at £4



> Premiere Cinemas is planning to open its five screen cinema in the former Odeon at Cardiff's Capital Shopping Centre on April.
> 
> Avengers: Age of Ultron is likely to be the first blockbuster film to be screened at the venue which was formerly run by Odeon.
> 
> ...


----------



## ddraig (Mar 17, 2015)

Portland House down bay going to be a live music venue
Lee Perry in April
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/local-news/most-stunning-live-music-venue-8853323


----------



## ddraig (Mar 26, 2015)

From sunrise to sunset in Cardiff in 1959

long at 28 mins


----------



## ddraig (Mar 27, 2015)

Shocker! Central bus station not for local buses! Only as turning point 
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/plans-reveal-cardiffs-long-awaited-bus-8930002


----------



## Plumdaff (Mar 27, 2015)

ddraig said:


> Shocker! Central bus station not for local buses! Only as turning point
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/plans-reveal-cardiffs-long-awaited-bus-8930002


I always worried this would happen. They shouldn't have been able to agree the demolition before the real plans were revealed. Cardiff bus transport is bad enough as it is, there's a reason the city is choked with cars.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 27, 2015)

stupid idea  bet you spotted "integrated transport hub" on that pic tho ddraig - i'm looking forward to them activating the beam that welcomes spaceships


----------



## Plumdaff (Mar 27, 2015)

Integrated transport appears to mean making it harder to switch from bus to train. It's actually shocking in its stupidity.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 28, 2015)

just heard that last rave in Koko's in Cathays is tonight as upstairs being turned into flats! 
cafe bar downstairs


----------



## ddraig (Apr 7, 2015)

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/l...-ends-up-submerged-8992593?ICID=FB-Wales-main

Oops!


----------



## shambler (Apr 7, 2015)

Moonface spotted in Barry Island


----------



## ddraig (Apr 7, 2015)

???


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 7, 2015)

Does this refer to the great Barry Island Gridlock of Easter Sunday?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 7, 2015)

maybe they mean a politician today?


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 7, 2015)

Cameron's in Barry???


----------



## shambler (Apr 7, 2015)

Plumdaff said:


> Cameron's in Barry???


Yeah. (Can't work out how to upload pics from WhatsApp)


----------



## ddraig (Apr 18, 2015)

funny in parts!



> Comedy short about a football fanatic's valiant attempt to get one of his self-composed chants past the C.C.C.C.C. (Cardiff City Chant Committee Club)


----------



## ddraig (May 4, 2015)

disturbing footage of Mayday protestors being assaulted by police in Cardiff on Sat 
the 2 arrested are still being held and being  charged with actual bodily harm on the pigs


----------



## ddraig (May 5, 2015)

more on the above post
the 2 arrested are in HMP Cardiff for 2 weeks 
https://storify.com/tombfowler/cardiff-may-day-march-hsbc-protest


----------



## editor (May 5, 2015)

Housing crisis hitting the Diff: 







> Cardiff could face a housing crisis worse worse than London's unless more homes are built, figures suggest.
> 
> If house building does not catch up with projected growth in families, Cardiff could see 1,384 more households than homes this year, and 41,111 more households than homes by 2036.
> 
> ...


----------



## ddraig (May 6, 2015)

Junior Bill and the Scallies


----------



## nogojones (May 6, 2015)

Ex Hippo Club/Emporium.... bouncer come nightclub owner found guilty of rape. 

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/l...9188109?fb_ref=Default#ICID=sharebar_facebook


----------



## Ranbay (May 6, 2015)

What rapey Carlos? no way......


at least he got charged this time.....


----------



## nogojones (May 6, 2015)

B0B2oo9 said:


> What rapey Carlos? no way......
> 
> 
> at least he got charged this time.....



I only heard today that he has a bit of a reputation and history


----------



## Ranbay (May 6, 2015)

nogojones said:


> I only heard today that he has a bit of a reputation and history



Long history and got away with it before, i know him from the Metro's,vision and the hippo


----------



## ddraig (May 8, 2015)

spotted these earlier!  Thought I was dreaming at first!! About bloody time! Starting 11 May apparently.
 

says 'Culverhouse Cross - Ely - Canton - City Centre - Albany Rd - Llanedeyrn - Pentwyn - Pontprennau' an actual bus that crosses the city!  hope they go on til late!


----------



## Plumdaff (May 8, 2015)

Oooh, that'll be proper useful. Are we sure this is Cardiff Bus


----------



## ddraig (May 8, 2015)

not sure it is tbh! didn't see any branding


----------



## editor (May 8, 2015)

Is that bus unusually long?


----------



## teqniq (May 8, 2015)

N.A.T. it's these people http://www.natgroup.co.uk/bus-services


----------



## ddraig (May 8, 2015)

editor said:


> Is that bus unusually long?


don't think so
there was about 8 or 9 of em lined up, will post a different pic


----------



## ddraig (May 8, 2015)

2 more pics


----------



## ddraig (May 8, 2015)

pdf of timetable
http://natgroup.co.uk/sites/www.natgroup.co.uk/files/X1 MON-FRI and SUNDAY_0.pdf

sadly last bus is bloody 8ish and 6ish on Sunday and bank holidays  bollocks


----------



## Plumdaff (May 9, 2015)

Pretty decent turnout at anti Tory rally in town today, including Charlotte Church of all people.


----------



## ddraig (May 9, 2015)

hopefully no one got put in prison this week!


----------



## ddraig (May 11, 2015)

and that bus company fuck it up with their advert on first day!   ffs


----------



## teqniq (May 11, 2015)




----------



## editor (May 11, 2015)

ddraig said:


> and that bus company fuck it up with their advert on first day!   ffs



Good grief. The 1970s are back.


----------



## ddraig (May 11, 2015)

talking about the 70's
a certain bar manager was asking after you last night and whether you'd be up for exhibiting some Bluebird Jones stuff there?

and if you ever happen to be down on the second Sunday of the month you'd be very very welcome to join us playing some vinyl


----------



## editor (May 11, 2015)

Dodgy bus advertising campaign halted, and all adverts to be removed!
Twitterstorm erupts after Cardiff bus service launches with spectacularly bad sexist advertising


----------



## editor (May 11, 2015)

ddraig said:


> talking about the 70's
> a certain bar manager was asking after you last night and whether you'd be up for exhibiting some Bluebird Jones stuff there?
> 
> and if you ever happen to be down on the second Sunday of the month you'd be very very welcome to join us playing some vinyl


I'd definitely be up for both of those!


----------



## ddraig (May 11, 2015)

nice one


----------



## teqniq (May 11, 2015)

editor said:


> Good grief. The 1970s are back.



My daughter is distinctly unimpressed:




			
				Teqniq's daughter said:
			
		

> The dark ages phoned, said they want there sexist unimaginative insulting bus back. I'd rather walk thanks!


----------



## ddraig (May 11, 2015)

this young woman nailed it
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/i-usually-wear-clothes-ride-9232744


----------



## teqniq (May 11, 2015)

Unsurprisingly they've pulled the ads now, still kinda wondering what on earth made them think it would be acceptable in the first place...


----------



## ddraig (May 11, 2015)

yeah but we're SJW's and left fascists with no sense of humour apparently!


----------



## teqniq (May 11, 2015)

What?


----------



## ddraig (May 11, 2015)

the poor OWM's in the Wales online comments on fb


----------



## rhod (May 12, 2015)

Speaking of the '70s...

Cardiff's progressive sex shop, decades before Ann Summers muscled in on the action!

Whatever happened to it, I wonder?


----------



## editor (May 12, 2015)

I liked the fella. Very down to earth.


----------



## editor (May 20, 2015)

A slice of Cardiff life from 2010:

Man selling bubbles saves the day as the crowd cheer



(action at 1:55)


----------



## editor (May 20, 2015)

Some more pics of the splendid Cardiff Market.






















Bongs, buttons and bull strength at Cardiff’s Central Market – in photos


----------



## Plumdaff (May 20, 2015)

Read in at the threatened Roath Library on Newport Road tonight at 6pm.


----------



## Ranbay (May 20, 2015)

Plumdaff said:


> Read in at the threatened Roath Library on Newport Road tonight at 6pm.



Yeah heading down for that.


----------



## teqniq (May 20, 2015)

I like the poster


----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 20, 2015)

That's a quality poster, good luck to all that attend!


----------



## ddraig (May 20, 2015)

https://foodnotbombscardiff.wordpress.com/
Food not Bombs Cardiff are currently struggling to keep it going and need more people to get involved.
a hot vegan meal has been served outside the back of Cardiff Central Market on the Hayes for over 2 years in wind, rain, snow and shine.
The food is served to anyone and is usually between 12:30 and 2:30pm or until food runs out. 
Some weeks over 80 people are served, some who have not eaten for a few days.

Besides serving the food there is sourcing the food, cooking the food, transporting the food and stall, taking the kit and stall back and cleaning it, storing it for next week.

If anyone is able to help in any way please post or pm me.
ta


----------



## rhod (May 30, 2015)

Oi, Blatter!

THIS is what football is all about, you old fuck!

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/sport/...t-arsenal-actually-9361085#ICID=FB-Wales-main


----------



## ddraig (May 31, 2015)

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/sport/...s/ok-its-not-arsenal-actually-9361085#rlabs=1


----------



## teqniq (Jun 16, 2015)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Long history and got away with it before, i know him from the Metro's,vision and the hippo


15 years


----------



## ddraig (Jun 25, 2015)

cheers drive! 




http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/cardiff-bus-driver-investigated-over-9527521


----------



## Tankus (Jun 26, 2015)

"We were really hurt " .,."shocked by the incident".....full investigation ......?...wtf ?

God ...I thought he had run someone over ...........but no .....all he did was give a finger.....jobs stressful enough without people shoving cameras in yer face...!


----------



## ddraig (Jun 26, 2015)

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/first-images-cardiffs-new-bus-9532831

oooh look at the shiny drawing


----------



## ddraig (Jun 30, 2015)

https://diffgraff.wordpress.com/2015/06/29/freedom-of-speech/


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2015)

ddraig said:


> https://diffgraff.wordpress.com/2015/06/29/freedom-of-speech/


I like the idea but the drawings are shit!


----------



## ddraig (Jun 30, 2015)

Yeah! Reckon they might be ripped off from a dated book or ancient clip art


----------



## ddraig (Jun 30, 2015)

this is funny as fuck tho!!




http://www.ebaumsworld.com/pictures/view/84638264/


----------



## nogojones (Jun 30, 2015)

Where to is it then?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 30, 2015)

Dunno mate! 

Might not be in Cardiff even, just posted on the Cardiff graf site


----------



## teqniq (Jun 30, 2015)

Nutters 

Police warning after kids film themselves climbing up George Street Bridge in Newport and sliding down its cables


----------



## ddraig (Jul 3, 2015)

we are apparently going to get the "World's finest!" bus station 
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/cardiffs-new-bus-station-worlds-9577847


----------



## shygirl (Jul 4, 2015)

How about bus stops that don't change from day to day?   Depending on whether there's a match/concert, bus stops closed, roads closed, bus stops change according to whether its weekend/weekday.  Now the roads are closed in St Mary St and elsewhere on Friday and Saturday nights.  Its fucking chaotic, and not easy when you've just spent 4-5 hours on a megabus and you don't know where the fuck to go for a bus.  The drivers lay the blame on the council, piss-up and brewery.  I find it embarrassing to be honest, and feel sorry for visitors to the city.


----------



## shygirl (Jul 4, 2015)

And what the fucking fuck has all the work in the current bus station been about for years, just to end up with something that's half a bus station and half I dunno what?


----------



## ddraig (Jul 4, 2015)

it is embarrassing! I've long given up getting a bus from town and now only get one to town if I see it on my way.
shocking


----------



## shygirl (Jul 4, 2015)

I'm moving back in August to live with my mother, and am intending to do most of my travel by bike!


----------



## ddraig (Jul 4, 2015)

yeah I do where possible! still surprises me how quick you can cross the city on a bike!
walking can even be easier than working out and getting the bus!
which part will you be based?

that said, last night I was going to town late last night and was planning to walk but saw a bus and ran for it, I only had 40p or a £5 and they don't take change but the drive let me on!


----------



## Plumdaff (Jul 5, 2015)

Public transport is in a shocking state, it's a major reason so many use cars and we're so congested. I try to walk into town and back whenever possible but not everyone can do that. I'm appalled they've managed to fuck up one positive the city has : a central bus station next to the trains.


----------



## shygirl (Jul 7, 2015)

We'll be moving to Waterloo Gardens end of Marlborough Rd, close to where my mum currently lives.  She''s in a HA 1st floor flat and could only get a transfer to a one bed, so we're renting a 2-bed ground floor flat.  Where do you live ddraig?


----------



## ddraig (Jul 7, 2015)

ooh nice 
walk the dog sometimes look after around there
i'm not too far from there


----------



## ddraig (Jul 13, 2015)

for fucks sake!!
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/lesbian-couple-left-shocked-upset-9648393


----------



## Gromit (Jul 14, 2015)

Love the fact children are sited as to why it's unacceptable. 

Children won't have been disturbed by it. They'll be either curious or oblivious. It's transference of their own prejudices.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 23, 2015)

Woman and daughter evicted for bedroom tax arrears today in Cardiff
disgusting.
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/bereaved-mother-teenage-daughter-evicted-9717102


> Ms Williams said: “I’m disgusted with the lot of them because I offered a payment plan but they weren’t interested.
> 
> “They’ve thrown me out of the house and offered no help.
> 
> “It leaves me homeless with a 17-year-old child with nowhere to go and they won’t even give me help for her





> Ross Saunders, secretary of Cardiff Against The Cuts, said, “This is a disgrace. While the Assembly Members get a massive pay rise their own cleaners get treated like dirt by Cardiff’s Labour-run council, which has always claimed to be against the bedroom tax.
> 
> “Cardiff council needs to withdraw this eviction notice and the Assembly must urgently take the Scottish road and abolish the bedroom tax for all tenants.”


----------



## jannerboyuk (Jul 23, 2015)

ddraig said:


> Woman and daughter evicted for bedroom tax arrears today in Cardiff
> disgusting.
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/bereaved-mother-teenage-daughter-evicted-9717102


Can the assembly abolish the bedroom tax?


----------



## ddraig (Jul 23, 2015)

jannerboyuk said:


> Can the assembly abolish the bedroom tax?


can it not?


----------



## jannerboyuk (Jul 23, 2015)

Apparently not
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/assembly-members-call-abolition-bedroom-7087001


----------



## jannerboyuk (Jul 23, 2015)

But might in future http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/should-assembly-gain-powers-scrap-8725463


----------



## Plumdaff (Aug 3, 2015)

First week without the bus station. Anyone changed to get across town yet?


----------



## teqniq (Aug 3, 2015)

I have to travel on the buses as part of my job. Chaos in town this morning fair few passengers complaining they didn't know where their bus was going from and nor did the drivers they asked. I had better luck found our bus straightaway must have asked the right driver.


----------



## teqniq (Aug 19, 2015)

Spotted in the pouring rain this morning in the city centre: The OB lifting manhole covers and resealing with those black thingys. Are we to expect a visitation from some VIP or another?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 19, 2015)

either that or rugby world cup?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 19, 2015)

probably the fucking Israelis!


----------



## teqniq (Aug 19, 2015)

Ah yes the footie I forgot about that. There is a demo planned I believe.


----------



## editor (Aug 22, 2015)

Some Cardiff photos from this week: 



























Cardiff street scenes: religious rows, the Beatles, sand dogs and Chip Alley


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 2, 2015)

Solid picket at the bus depot on Sloper Rd this morning.


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 3, 2015)

> Donations of :-
> 
> • Clean, warm and durable mens' clothes (small to medium size), plus:-
> • Mens' trainers and wellies
> ...



If anyone has stuff they'd have trouble dropping off pm me I can do pick ups and drop offs.


----------



## rhod (Sep 4, 2015)

Interesting look at wartime Cardiff, including John Humphrys simulating a bombing run of the docks! 

BBC One - Blitz Wales with John Humphrys


----------



## ddraig (Sep 6, 2015)

Also at old library in city centre


----------



## editor (Sep 6, 2015)

Photos from today's march with ddraig 





















Cardiff protest against Israel playing Wales in the UEFA 2016 qualifier – photos


----------



## teqniq (Sep 6, 2015)

I saw the march going down past the castle - I would have been part of it but I'm at work. Impressed that there were people from all over.


----------



## editor (Sep 10, 2015)

Some more Cardiff pics: 


























Scarves, flags, graffiti and stickers - Cardiff street photos


----------



## rhod (Sep 11, 2015)

Fucking. Hell.

Look what crawled out from under a pebble in Penarth. Social media for sociopaths!!

Pier Recruitment Agency Limited


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2015)

rhod said:


> Fucking. Hell.
> 
> Look what crawled out from under a pebble in Penarth. Social media for sociopaths!!
> 
> Pier Recruitment Agency Limited


Are they for real?


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2015)

Fuck's sake.

*edit - worth a thread of its own - on it!


----------



## Gromit (Sep 13, 2015)

editor said:


> View attachment 76455
> Fuck's sake.
> 
> *edit - worth a thread of its own - on it!



My god what idiots.

Do they know about the "Work is Freedom" sign on the gates of Auschwitz where those who got to live were worked to death whilst suffering from disease and malnutrition?
Yeah sure get me a job.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 14, 2015)

anyone seen the facebook thing doing the rounds about the ex service man? he's been homeless since leaving the force 12 weeks ago?


Support The British Army's photos - Support The British Army | Facebook


----------



## ddraig (Sep 14, 2015)

So fucking what!?! Really annoys me that because the government doesn't look after its spent cannon fodder that people are ranting about refugees and how we should "help our own first" whilst doing precisely fuck all other than moan on the internet.
(Not you!)
And if they find out he's not ex forces will he cease to count again???? Grrrrr


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 14, 2015)

My fear is he's not, someone made it up, then he gets the shit kicked out of him for being a walt......


3rd Battalion The Rifles


----------



## ddraig (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## ddraig (Sep 14, 2015)

Do you know where he was sat in the pic? Cheers


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 14, 2015)

The guy who posted it had now removed it.

They copy and pasted it.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 14, 2015)

Someone said city rd
Someone else calling him a liar and another saying he's their cousin


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 14, 2015)

The guy who first posted it sent me this

Homeless charity worker contacted me saying the guy would now like it removed due to personal issues. Respected his wish.


----------



## Fingers (Sep 15, 2015)

OK coming over to Cardiff for the day on Friday for a funeral. Never been to south Wales before. Is it dangerous?


----------



## ddraig (Sep 15, 2015)

nope will be fine 
hope funeral goes as well as it can


----------



## rhod (Sep 16, 2015)

Fingers said:


> OK coming over to Cardiff for the day on Friday for a funeral. Never been to south Wales before. Is it dangerous?



Avoid the rough areas like Lisvane and you'll be fine.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 16, 2015)

Cardiff soars into world's top one per cent of unis


----------



## ddraig (Sep 27, 2015)

Chariot stuffing


----------



## ddraig (Oct 10, 2015)

Bluebird Jones exhibition at the Andrew Buchan Bar 29 Albany rd from next week!


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2015)

The Westgate and the Grange pubs are being advertised for sale 








Brains puts Cardiff pubs up for sale - blaming fall in customer numbers


----------



## ddraig (Oct 13, 2015)

Westgate is a good pub and building imo, shame


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 13, 2015)

Victoria Park Pool is going to be lost. Generations of Cardiff kids have enjoyed this fantastic and free community asset, yet without proper consultation the council plans to replace it with a "splash park" with no pool facilities over the winter. Once it's gone, that'll be it, and there's a dangerous precedent of splash parks across the country closing due to maintenance costs (no maintenance costs seem to have clearly been budgeted for in the council proposals). Please write to your councillors, even if you don't live in Canton, as the council is currently claiming there's not much concern - there's also a petition and a FB group here - Save Victoria Park Pool - Cardiff


----------



## nogojones (Oct 13, 2015)

ddraig said:


> Westgate is a good pub and building imo, shame



The last pub left in Riverside. Oh how the world has changed


----------



## nogojones (Oct 17, 2015)

RIP Mark


----------



## teqniq (Oct 17, 2015)

Indeed. RIP


----------



## editor (Oct 17, 2015)

Bloody hell. The train to Cardiff is *rammed*


----------



## phoenixlily (Oct 17, 2015)

editor said:


> Bloody hell. The train to Cardiff is *rammed*



were you here for the rugby? the city is bursting!


----------



## phoenixlily (Oct 17, 2015)

If people are around tomorrow, Made In Roath is well worth a visit. My feet are dying from everything today 

Octopoet

Very much enjoyed the Open Houses.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 24, 2015)

heard it might not be ready!! 
playing dub/reggae/ska in pub in Grangetown near the venue! 
Cardiff's Tramshed 'not ready' for inaugural UB40 gig - BBC News


----------



## nogojones (Oct 24, 2015)

ddraig said:


> heard it might not be ready!!
> playing dub/reggae/ska in pub in Grangetown near the venue!
> Cardiff's Tramshed 'not ready' for inaugural UB40 gig - BBC News



There looked like a heard of tradesmen out the back of it yesterday when I passed


----------



## ddraig (Oct 25, 2015)

Residents' delight at ban on letting boards in Cardiff streets

Letting board ban and restrictions in Cathays and plasnewydd


----------



## ddraig (Oct 29, 2015)

The truth about Cardiff: Major new report lays bare state of the city

Loads of stats etc


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2015)

ddraig said:


> Residents' delight at ban on letting boards in Cardiff streets
> 
> Letting board ban and restrictions in Cathays and plasnewydd


Fuck yes. Saves the Foxtons ones being blown over by strong, post pub winds too.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 29, 2015)

Looks so much better without them, just a few for sale signs about now


----------



## pigtails (Oct 29, 2015)

This is how Cardiff looked 100 years ago

Some fab pics!


----------



## shygirl (Oct 30, 2015)

nogojones said:


> RIP Mark




RIP Mark.  Had a drink with him and my brother in the Lansdowne last year, first time meeting him.  He was a lovely guy.  Turns out he was a cousin of a close friend of mine...small world.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## shygirl (Oct 30, 2015)

Love this, thanks for posting.   One of my old friends, David Lewis, aka Colly, is interviewed at 13.13


----------



## ddraig (Oct 30, 2015)

really good isn't it  
about halfway through watching


----------



## shygirl (Oct 30, 2015)

Recognise a few other faces, including Leanora, the young woman keyboard player.  She used to sing in Victor's band, many many moons ago.
Think it was true what Colly said about the community there being side-lined by future developments.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 30, 2015)

yup was bang on with that one


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2015)

Bit of a niche photo feature here from me: 
















When the flags fly in Cardiff – street scenes from the Rugby World Cup 2015


----------



## ddraig (Nov 7, 2015)

odd, weird etc
Monkhouse in Splott after slagging it in his show


----------



## ddraig (Dec 2, 2015)

ouch! see short video
stupid cyclist 
This is the horrifying moment a cyclist hits a car
had to wait 35 mins for an ambulance too!  and they're only up the road!


> The incident was captured on the dashboard camera of a driver who witnessed the collision at the junction between North Road and Colum Road.
> 
> The driver, who asked not to be named, said: “The cyclist pulled straight out without looking and collided with the car.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gromit (Dec 3, 2015)

ddraig said:


> ouch! see short video
> stupid cyclist
> This is the horrifying moment a cyclist hits a car
> had to wait 35 mins for an ambulance too!  and they're only up the road!



It's literally the next right turn to the ambo station... And ironically the cycle path. 

Looks like a suicide attempt to me. You can't see traffic coming from your left so just cycling straight out like that is asking to be hit. 
Instead he got hit from the right where the traffic splits and so you can't judge which way the car may be going. Hence the pedestrian crossing. 
No helmet. 
No hi-vis. 

It's incidents like these that make me think a cycling licence is overdue.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 3, 2015)

Don't be daft, suicide attempt ffs 
It was pure stupidity/arrogance/not looking/chancing it

How would a bike licence help stop this?


----------



## ddraig (Dec 3, 2015)

And a helmet wouldn't be much use in that accident
I don't wear one when cycling


----------



## Gromit (Dec 3, 2015)

ddraig said:


> Don't be daft, suicide attempt ffs
> It was pure stupidity/arrogance/not looking/chancing it
> 
> How would a bike licence help stop this?


Might encourage adherence to the Highway Code basics such as stopping at red lights. 

Plus a knowledge of how and why cars behave according to the code will allow cyclists to minimise risks to themselves. 

I feel its madness that someone is allowed to fling themselves about on the roads without being required to know what a stop sign / junction looks like / means. The belief that the Highway Code only applies to motor vehicles and that traffic signs, lights etc. don't apply to them.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 3, 2015)

ddraig said:


> And a helmet wouldn't be much use in that accident
> I don't wear one when cycling



The head trauma from hitting the road would be one less injury for them to deal with from that accident. You really think that's not an advantage despite the fact the initial impact was to his body?

He was flung 6 feet in the air. In this instance he landed on his side. It was only luck that he didn't come down head first, tails first whatever.


----------



## teqniq (Dec 3, 2015)

There is a whole thread someplace about the cycling thing which I chose not to get involved in however I am both a cyclist and a car driver and when I'm on my bike I will ride through red lights, but _only certain ones_. There are junctions in Cardiff much the same as any city/town where to ride through a red light would be suicide. So this admittedly illegal action requires local knowledge of how the lights operate in your area and also a finely developed sense of self-preservation - both of which I have. I also don't wear a helmet/high-vis but do have good lights so I guess it's a massive fail for me eh?


----------



## Gromit (Dec 3, 2015)

teqniq said:


> There is a whole thread someplace about the cycling thing which I chose not to get involved in however I am both a cyclist and a car driver and when I'm on my bike I will ride through red lights, but _only certain ones_. There are junctions in Cardiff much the same as any city/town where to ride through a red light would be suicide. So this admittedly illegal action requires local knowledge of how the lights operate in your area and also a finely developed sense of self-preservation - both of which I have. I also don't wear a helmet/high-vis but do have good lights so I guess it's a massive fail for me eh?



Traffic planners put light on some junctions and not others for a reason. You think you know better than them and can pick and choose which red lights are good and bad?
As a car driver you should know how visible a couple of tiny bike lamps make cyclists at night. Not a great difference. I'd rather have hi-vis and no lights than lights and no hi-vis.


----------



## teqniq (Dec 3, 2015)

I find modern led's (which I own) to be perfectly visible whilst driving thanks. I am claiming good local knowledge of _how the lights operate_ not something that traffic planners would be expected or required to take into consideration (seeing as how they designed the traffic flow). Moreover I have absolutely no wish to put mine or anyone else's life in danger.


----------



## Plumdaff (Dec 3, 2015)

It's my turn to go maternal on the thread. For crying out loud people, wear cycle helmets. I worked for several years on a brain injury rehabilitation unit and two things were striking... the utter banality of the accidents and the two groups most over represented, street drinkers and cyclists. Take care!


----------



## ddraig (Dec 3, 2015)

Gromit said:


> Might encourage adherence to the Highway Code basics such as stopping at red lights.
> 
> Plus a knowledge of how and why cars behave according to the code will allow cyclists to minimise risks to themselves.
> 
> I feel its madness that someone is allowed to fling themselves about on the roads without being required to know what a stop sign / junction looks like / means. The belief that the Highway Code only applies to motor vehicles and that traffic signs, lights etc. don't apply to them.


and that car was prob doing way over the speed limit so not adhering to the highway code
yes to bike safety/awareness but no to bike licence

I got driven into this morning while waiting to move off in high vis with lights on at gone 10am
the twat was on his mobile and did not apologise


----------



## Gromit (Dec 4, 2015)

ddraig said:


> and that car was prob doing way over the speed limit so not adhering to the highway code
> yes to bike safety/awareness but no to bike licence
> 
> I got driven into this morning while waiting to move off in high vis with lights on at gone 10am
> the twat was on his mobile and did not apologise



Just had another look. That car was doing about 25mph at the time of impact in my opinion. 
Definitely didn't look like it was speeding.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 4, 2015)

either way, still the cyclist at fault, really stupid


----------



## teqniq (Dec 6, 2015)

Parked up in Llandaff tonight.


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 14, 2015)

Just took me 4.5 hours to get to work in Newport!

Man arrested after fatal crash causes 11-mile M4 tailback - BBC News

not sure on info but some poor chap died


----------



## teqniq (Dec 17, 2015)

35 reasons Cardiff is the worst place you could ever live

Checkout #32 folks


----------



## Gromit (Dec 17, 2015)

teqniq said:


> 35 reasons Cardiff is the worst place you could ever live
> 
> Checkout #32 folks



Ninja. Whatever happened to that famous record deal he signed that was going to launch him into stardom?


----------



## teqniq (Dec 17, 2015)

Oh you know.... tbh I wish he did get some proper recognition. I don't like all of his stuff but some of it's good.


----------



## nogojones (Dec 17, 2015)

And we should have a Ninja day every year


----------



## editor (Dec 17, 2015)

teqniq said:


> 35 reasons Cardiff is the worst place you could ever live
> 
> Checkout #32 folks


#22 - I used to camp on the Wenallt when I was a kid


----------



## Gromit (Dec 17, 2015)

editor said:


> #22 - I used to camp on the Wenallt when I was a kid



With scouts? I got my tracking badge from messing about in those woods.

Great view of the City near to the tiny quarry. You can see all the way to Penarth marina.

There is a seedier side though. Doggers use the Car Park at night.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 18, 2015)

The REAL Darth Vader turns up in Cardiff to see the new Star Wars movie






> The actor who played Darth Vader in the first three Star Wars movies was in Cardiff on Thursday to see the series’ new film for himself.
> 
> David Prowse arrived at the Odeon cinema in Cardiff Bay in a white limo before being escorted along the main concourse by Stormtroopers.
> 
> Once at the Odeon, Prowse, 80, took a seat to sign photographs and memorabilia for dozens of fans who had turned out to see him.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 18, 2015)

Aren't they a little short to be storm troopers?


----------



## editor (Dec 28, 2015)

I had such a great night at the Andrew Buchan. Thanks again ddraig !





















A night of drinking and dancing at the Andrew Buchan Bar, Albany Road, Cardiff – in photos


----------



## ddraig (Dec 28, 2015)

great pics, cheers!
and welcome anytime


----------



## ddraig (Jan 18, 2016)

2 protestors found not guilty last week after police lies thrown out of court
they were on remand in Cardiff nick ffs and one was in again over xmas due to bail fuckup
thugs
Exclusive: See Shocking Footage of British Police Officers Attacking Peaceful Protesters | VICE | United Kingdom


> All of this is in contradiction to how officers described the event, which they said had made them afraid for their lives. The police made unsubstantiated accusations about the two defendants, saying they had sworn and behaved violently towards members of the force. They even went as far as to claim one of the officers sustained an injury to his hand, a claim that was thrown out early in the trial.



video from other side


----------



## shygirl (Jan 24, 2016)

Can't believe they pulled a taser out, bully bastards.  Great result in court case.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 24, 2016)

*Asylum seekers made to wear coloured wristbands in Cardiff*
*Asylum seekers made to wear coloured wristbands in Cardiff*

*



			Newly arrived asylum seekers in the Welsh capital who are housed by Clearsprings Ready Homes, a private firm contracted by the Home Office, are being told that they must wear the wristbands all the time otherwise they will not be fed. The wristbands entitle the asylum seekers, who cannot work and are not given money, to three meals a day.
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## Plumdaff (Jan 24, 2016)

I've heard that this is going to stop now, shame it took a front page headline for the bastards to do it. Harder to stop is the general awfulness of the way the company treats people and apparently the abuse anyone looking 'foreign' in the vicinity of that building regularly gets apparently.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 24, 2016)

the fucking comments on the Walesonline fb page are full of idiots comparing it to an all inclusive holiday and "if they don't like it go back" etc


----------



## teqniq (Jan 25, 2016)

Food wristbands scrapped for Cardiff asylum seekers - BBC News

Some background on the Clearsprings group and other associated parasites including G4S quell surprise

Their secret is out, but for G4S and friends ‘abject disregard' for human dignity persists


----------



## Supine (Jan 25, 2016)

Cardiff, looks shit 

35 reasons Cardiff is the worst place you could ever live

Apologies if already posted


----------



## ginger_syn (Jan 26, 2016)

accepted


----------



## nogojones (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## Ranbay (Feb 19, 2016)

Lower Roath


----------



## teqniq (Feb 20, 2016)

Some of it is. The burned-out ex-cinema is but everything the other side of the railway bridge is Splott.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 1, 2016)

teqniq said:


> Some of it is. The burned-out ex-cinema is but everything the other side of the railway bridge is Splott.



I know this, I'm in CF24


ALSO


----------



## teqniq (Mar 1, 2016)

So why did you say lower Roath then? That is not exactly stating the bleeding obvious. Happy St. David's day btw.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 1, 2016)

teqniq said:


> So why did you say lower Roath then? That is not exactly stating the bleeding obvious. Happy St. David's day btw.



it's an estate agent joke...... and nothing I say is obvious  

and, dydd dewi sant hapus!


----------



## teqniq (Mar 1, 2016)

Oh I dunno the dragon was.


----------



## Tankus (Mar 27, 2016)

Well vexed at the moment .....Wood Street NCP is being pulled down....so's NCP have removed the concession parking from Westgate...over to Knox  road...fuck that for a laugh...as they want to max out the full price car parker's (£5 per day concession.. To £22 per day)....So I now have a daily hunt around saltmead for a free space...totally pants when raining...


----------



## ddraig (Apr 8, 2016)

Coal Exchange to be turned into luxury hotel by signature living apparently
from the video it looks like they plan to take over the area outside and possibly Baltic House opposite? 
How Cardiff's Coal Exchange will look as a 200-suite luxury hotel


----------



## teqniq (Apr 8, 2016)

Well it's nice that someone's doing something with it but I would have much preferred it if it had reopened as a venue.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 8, 2016)

agreed


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 8, 2016)

That's disappointing. I'm glad it's not going to fall down, but yeah, a venue would have been better.


----------



## shygirl (Apr 13, 2016)

I think some of the artists from Abacus are in there at the moment, but it doesn't look like its going to be a community venue for long.  Shame, wish there was the money to restore it to its former glory as a music venue.   Saw Van grumpy Morrison there about 10 years ago.


----------



## shygirl (Apr 13, 2016)

Just read about the incident in town today, a man sat on the edge of the NCP car park on Dumfries Place, following an attack on a copper.  Hope they talk him down.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 14, 2016)

Think the attack happened after he was on roof. Also didn't jump AFAIK


----------



## shygirl (Apr 14, 2016)

Yes, someone said the police got him down.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 16, 2016)

playing records at Spillers later for Record Store Day!! 
anyone been or going down?


----------



## teqniq (Apr 26, 2016)

A friend of mine works as a teaching assistant at a primary school in the Vale. They took the kids to Cefn Mably farm for a day out, whereupon she came accross this item of confectionery for sale. What were they thinking of?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 28, 2016)

Roald Dahl centenary celebrations in Cardiff promised to be massive


> It will be Cardiff like you’ve never seen it before.
> 
> A cast of 6,000 people will take to the city’s streets to put on a production which it is hoped they will never forget in what will be the highlight of the centenary celebrations for the birth of Roald Dahl.
> 
> ...



www.cityoftheunexpected.wales
Roald Dahl centenary celebrations set to transform Cardiff





Roald Dahl with his mother, Sofie, in Radyr


----------



## ginger_syn (Apr 29, 2016)

Looks interesting.


----------



## phoenixlily (May 8, 2016)

This is happening in Cardiff this weekend as part of the Coleridge in Wales celebrations. Not v well publicised but hopefully should be a fun family day out type thing

On May 15, a ghost ship – replete with freshly married couple and zombie sailors – will be docked in Cardiff Bay … all inspired by Samuel Coleridge’s poetic monolith, the_Rime of the Ancient Mariner_. 

*ZOMBIE SAILORS … SCORCHED DECKS … GHOST SHIPS IN CARDIFF ON SUNDAY 15 MAY …*


----------



## Ranbay (May 9, 2016)

Appeal for help to identify man whose body was found in River Taff

Looks like this is Peter Loughlin the founder of the hippo club 

not seen him in about 10 years,


----------



## nogojones (May 9, 2016)

Ranbay said:


> Appeal for help to identify man whose body was found in River Taff
> 
> Looks like this is Peter Loughlin the founder of the hippo club
> 
> not seen him in about 10 years,


 What makes you think it's Pete? Not seen him for a few years either. I remember vaguely that he was stabbed a few years back when he was knocking about with Bubbles


----------



## Ranbay (May 9, 2016)

nogojones said:


> What makes you think it's Pete? Not seen him for a few years either. I remember vaguely that he was stabbed a few years back when he was knocking about with Bubbles



Meady and Phil book told me. Pete's defiantly dead sorry mate.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 15, 2016)

heard earlier that a dog had died 

email from Cardiff animal network:

Please forward on as matter if urgency to Cardiff contacts.

Yesterday 3 dogs were poisoned in Waterloo gardens aka mill park penylan Cardiff.

Meat with poison in purposely put in Park for animals to eat.

One chihuahua is fighting for its life.

There are many dogs and their owners in that park and it is flanked by other parks too.

Please tell everyone you know to share this information and make sure their dogs are kept on lead or don't eat off floor there.

Also tell cat owners in area to keep cats in as cats do go into that park they may also eat the meat.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 9, 2016)

The alt city guide to Cardiff


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 15, 2016)

So, 24 odd years or working in or off Queen street (apart from 4 years down in that London) and in the past 6-12 months I have never seen so many people sleeping rough in town.

Almost most of the empty shops and doorways on or around queen street are full, and down near Fed and the small Tesco by John Lewis there is loads of people, some couples even.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 15, 2016)

Life under a conservative government.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 15, 2016)

it's shame full, they have full on blankets and bags of stuff with them... wish there was something I could do other than give them some food, but then I can't afford to give food to everyone I pass now there is so many.


----------



## teqniq (Aug 15, 2016)

It's true, alas. I've been living here since '99 and it's just become the new 'normal'.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 15, 2016)

come and help with food not bombs Cardiff!


----------



## teqniq (Aug 15, 2016)

Some really unpleasant doormen at this place. Needs boycotting imo - easy for me to do/say anyway as i hardly ever go out in town these days and almost certainly wouldn't bother with this place:









> I don’t usually post very long facebook posts, but I feel I need to make public the way my friends were treated last night at a club in Cardiff. My lovely friend Ben suffers from Huntington’s Disease. One of the symptoms of this illness is frequent involuntary body movements. We arrived at Chapel 1877 in Churchill Way around 10pm and were instantly told the door men that we could not go in due to Ben being too drunk. (Ben does not drink alcohol and hasn’t for a number of years) We calmly explained that this was not the case and Ben produced his Huntington’s card. The men did not even read it and told us to go away. Again we tried to explain what it was and one of them said in these exact words - “If he is disabled he should not be out, he should stay at home so that you can look after him” As you can imagine we were left stunned by this statement. Another said “other people will not be safe around him” We continued to argue with these horrible men, not because we still wanted to go into the club but because we were not prepared to let Ben be treated that way. We also witnessed 2 of them making fun of Ben, copying his movements and laughing. By now several other people had walked away from the club as they had seen how we were being treated and were disgusted. When I still refused to leave one of them threatened me by saying “you better watch yourself tonight”. I am sharing this experience as this club should not be allowed to discriminate against disabilities, and also I want to expose these vile monsters for what they are. And of all days this happened on Pride Cymru where we should be celebrating equality and diversity. The club even had the audacity to take part in the parade, yet they do not accept disabled people! If you feel disabled people should be treated equally then please do not go to this club. Please feel free to share if only to raise awareness of Huntington’s Disease.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 15, 2016)

ddraig said:


> come and help with food not bombs Cardiff!



I give them food all the time never money.

but will look into that also


----------



## nogojones (Aug 15, 2016)

Ranbay said:


> I give them food all the time never money.
> 
> but will look into that also


Maybe they'd have their voice heard more if we gave them bombs not food


----------



## phoenixlily (Aug 25, 2016)

ddraig said:


> come and help with food not bombs Cardiff!



Hey I'd love to put something up on we are cardiff about food not bombs - have you got any info you can send me? wearecardiff@gmail.com


----------



## ddraig (Aug 25, 2016)

phoenixlily said:


> Hey I'd love to put something up on we are cardiff about food not bombs - have you got any info you can send me? wearecardiff@gmail.com


thanks!
it's all here Food Not Bombs Cardiff /// Bwyd Nid Bomiau Caerdydd
and here Security Check Required 

if possible please could it be phrased/titled as needing volunteers?
always get lots of likes and people saying how much of a good idea it is but what is needed is more volunteers so the workload can be spread out.

cook is from 6pm on Thursdays in Riverside and then people meet there on Friday morning 10:30/11am to collect everything and transport to serve location on Hayes behind central market.
Serve usually starts 12:30 and goes on until about 3 or when food runs out
cheers


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2016)

Alright, they're from Newport but I like the look of this band (particularly because they've just posted up that they like my new band  )

Anyone seen them? 



> *La Forme*
> Electro/Alternative band from South Wales but with a French heritage. (Imagine a dirty faced coal miner reading Camus while idly picking out notes on a synth)



La Forme (@LaForme80) on Twitter


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 28, 2016)

Double murder on Queen street apparently? can't see anything online but loads of queen street taped off!

will update when I know more


----------



## teqniq (Sep 28, 2016)

Ranbay said:


> Double murder on Queen street apparently? can't see anything online but loads of queen street taped off!
> 
> will update when I know more


Part of Cardiff city centre cordoned off with large police presence


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 28, 2016)

Ex boyfriend waited till they came off night shift and stabbed the bird and new bloke.... fucking hell.


----------



## teqniq (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2016)

Ranbay said:


> Ex boyfriend waited till they came off night shift and stabbed the bird and new bloke.... fucking hell.


That is terrible.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 28, 2016)

Grim, almost got strangled by an visible police tape on way to work

 town now open again


----------



## shygirl (Sep 28, 2016)

This is just tragic, two young people cut down in the prime of their lives.  Post relationship break-up is the most dangerous time for women, seems like that was the case for Zoe Morgan and her new partner, Lee Simmons.  RIP both.


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 28, 2016)

Really tragic.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 28, 2016)

Grim 
Victims named
RIP Zoe and Lee 
Cardiff Queen Street murder victims named


----------



## ddraig (Dec 12, 2016)

Woman walking a raccoon on a pink lead in the city centre 





A woman is walking her raccoon through Cardiff city centre on a pink lead


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 21, 2016)

behold the city road xmas tree in all its finery


----------



## editor (Dec 24, 2016)

I'm back in the Diff for Christmas. Beers will be required on Boxing Day night. Any urbs around?


----------



## editor (Dec 24, 2016)

spacemonkey ddraig pigtails Gavin Bl and all the other Welshies! BEER!


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 24, 2016)

Maybe? where?


----------



## Supine (Dec 24, 2016)

I arrive on the 30th. So probably to late


----------



## editor (Dec 24, 2016)

Ranbay said:


> Maybe? where?


Any place that sells beer and that's open looks good to me! Any ideas?


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 24, 2016)

editor said:


> Any place that sells beer and that's open looks good to me! Any ideas?



What area? town or some place else?


----------



## teqniq (Dec 24, 2016)

have a good one people, I am down in Hampshire visiting my brother and seeing our parents so won't be around.


----------



## pigtails (Dec 24, 2016)

editor said:


> spacemonkey ddraig pigtails Gavin Bl and all the other Welshies! BEER!


I'm going to be in Maesteg otherwise I'd definitely say I was coming and then probably not like usual!  

Have fun!! 
x


----------



## nogojones (Dec 24, 2016)

I might be in town as we're suposed to be off out to see Top Buzz, so will try and pop in for one on the way


----------



## ddraig (Dec 24, 2016)

cheers, alas already off somewhere but will pop in if possible


----------



## Plumdaff (Dec 24, 2016)

I don't think I can make Boxing Day, have a good one though.


----------



## editor (Dec 26, 2016)

There's no bloody buses/trains so it looks like I'm tarped up in North Keyaaaaardiff....


----------



## ddraig (Dec 26, 2016)

Welcome to come to party in Splott at Dave Grooveslave's
More than welcome


----------



## ddraig (Dec 26, 2016)

You met him at Andrew Buchan


----------



## editor (Dec 26, 2016)

ddraig said:


> Welcome to come to party in Splott at Dave Grooveslave's
> More than welcome


I would have loved to but it's been a bit rough at home this year, so probably best I stayed in.

The good news is that I'll be back on the 4th March, playing the Moon Club with my band, The Monochrome set


----------



## ddraig (Dec 26, 2016)

Cool! Look forward to that!


----------



## Supine (Feb 19, 2017)

ddraig said:


> Welcome to come to party in Splott at Dave Grooveslave's
> More than welcome



Haha, Dave is still around. Legend


----------



## ddraig (Feb 19, 2017)

Supine said:


> Haha, Dave is still around. Legend


indeed and going strong! he is a good mate and all round top bloke


----------



## Louise896 (Feb 20, 2017)

I'm from torfaen, looking for a weed dealer. Mine has gone away and I've been left high and dry(pardon the pun lol). I will even pay over the odds because more expensive is better than none at all. Anyone?


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 20, 2017)

Louise896 said:


> I'm from torfaen, looking for a weed dealer. Mine has gone away and I've been left high and dry(pardon the pun lol). I will even pay over the odds because more expensive is better than none at all. Anyone?




Give this number a ring, they have loads 01495 232 450


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2017)

Louise896 said:


> I'm from torfaen, looking for a weed dealer. Mine has gone away and I've been left high and dry(pardon the pun lol). I will even pay over the odds because more expensive is better than none at all. Anyone?


You're probably not a policeman but you're doing a very good impression of one here.


----------



## Louise896 (Feb 20, 2017)

Sarcasm is the lowest form of wit.
You really think the police have time to sit on a forum pretending to be a 20 year old called louise trying to catch one drug dealer, active imagination or what.
I just want weed, it's as simple as that.


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 20, 2017)

Louise896 said:


> Sarcasm is the lowest form of wit.
> You really think the police have time to sit on a forum pretending to be a 20 year old called louise trying to catch one drug dealer, active imagination or what.
> I just want weed, it's as simple as that.




Grow Tent 120 & Grow Light 600w & 4" Fan Kit & Canna Coco complete set up kit   | eBay

The Vault Cannabis Seeds

let us know how you get on.


----------



## Supine (Feb 20, 2017)

Louise896 said:


> Sarcasm is the lowest form of wit.
> You really think the police have time to sit on a forum pretending to be a 20 year old called louise trying to catch one drug dealer, active imagination or what.
> I just want weed, it's as simple as that.



Pontypool rugby club bar? Better than a Brixton based forum I'd imagine.


----------



## Louise896 (Feb 20, 2017)

Ranbay said:


> Grow Tent 120 & Grow Light 600w & 4" Fan Kit & Canna Coco complete set up kit   | eBay
> 
> The Vault Cannabis Seeds
> 
> let us know how you get on.



Bridge, jump, let me know how you get on.
Hate cunts who enjoy mocking a women on a forum, I'm sure it makes your tiny little cock feel bigger.


----------



## Louise896 (Feb 20, 2017)

Supine said:


> Pontypool rugby club bar? Better than a Brixton based forum I'd imagine.



I can't find the right post, I'm new here. Mock all you want. Thought people on here would actually be decent, cheers..


----------



## Supine (Feb 20, 2017)

Louise896 said:


> I can't find the right post, I'm new here. Mock all you want. Thought people on here would actually be decent, cheers..



I wasn't mocking you. It was advice. You've had it now so jog on.


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 20, 2017)

Yeah i was mocking you... duh


----------



## Louise896 (Feb 20, 2017)

Bunch of cunts. Sad loner men sat in a bedroom of there mums council house on a forum. I'm an attractive female using a forum once because I need to. I know who's the real loser, gay boys!


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 20, 2017)

Louise896 said:


> Bunch of cunts. Sad loner men sat in a bedroom of there mums council house on a forum. I'm an attractive female using a forum once because I need to. I know who's the real loser, gay boys!



Kiss your mother with that mouth?


----------



## ddraig (Feb 20, 2017)

Louise896 said:


> Bunch of cunts. Sad loner men sat in a bedroom of there mums council house on a forum. I'm an attractive female using a forum once because I need to. I know who's the real loser, gay boys!


what you got against council houses ffs?


----------



## Supine (Feb 20, 2017)

Louise896 said:


> Bunch of cunts. Sad loner men sat in a bedroom of there mums council house on a forum. I'm an attractive female using a forum once because I need to. I know who's the real loser, gay boys!



Getting stoned though


----------



## ddraig (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## Louise896 (Feb 20, 2017)

And I will when my dealers back, you'll still all be ugly forum geeks hiding behind your profile pictures hiding behind cats and whatever random shit is better looking than your face. Like genuinely why do you spend time doing this?
Thought stoners were meant to be laid back not omp let's cunts.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 20, 2017)

your a total twerp if you think it is ok to come on a forum and ask where to get drugs
get a fucking clue


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 20, 2017)

Louise896 said:


> And I will when my dealers back, you'll still all be ugly forum geeks hiding behind your profile pictures hiding behind cats and whatever random shit is better looking than your face. Like genuinely why do you spend time doing this?
> Thought stoners were meant to be laid back not omp let's cunts.



A/S/L?


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2017)

Louise896 said:


> I'm an attractive female


Pics or STFU.


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2017)

Louise896 said:


> Sarcasm is the lowest form of wit.
> You really think the police have time to sit on a forum pretending to be a 20 year old called louise trying to catch one drug dealer, active imagination or what.
> I just want weed, it's as simple as that.


And you're and naive stupid enough to believe that randomly rocking up to a forum and asking for drugs is going to lead to you scoring you a great deal?


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2017)

Louise896 said:


> Thought stoners were meant to be laid back not omp let's cunts.


Actually, you're the one acting the buffoon here. A lippy, clueless, homophobic gobshite rattling off tediously predictable negative stereotypes from a deep well of ignorance.

Oh, and here's some totally free advice: at the moment you are using an IP which leaves your account very traceable. If the police ordered a website owner to hand over those details, they would be compelled to do so. Clearly they're unlikely to be bothered, but if you are going to ask online for drugs, use a Tor Browser which will cover your tracks to a far greater degree.


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2017)

The Monochrome Set are playing the Globe next week


----------



## Supine (Feb 20, 2017)

editor said:


> The Monochrome Set are playing the Globe next week




Ahh gutted. Just round the corner from my local - but I have tickets for de la soul at tramshead.


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 20, 2017)

If my mum lets me go I will be there.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 21, 2017)

Supine said:


> Ahh gutted. Just round the corner from my local - but I have tickets for de la soul at tramshead.


ah shit me too!
wanted to come ed 
know The Hepburns too, from about 30 years ago, mad!


----------



## ddraig (Feb 21, 2017)

Supine 
albany, claude or buchan?


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2017)

I'll definitely be out on the town later so we shall go for a club meet?


----------



## Supine (Feb 21, 2017)

ddraig said:


> Supine
> albany, claude or buchan?



Albany, Juno and pear tree for last orders


----------



## Supine (Feb 21, 2017)

editor said:


> I'll definitely be out on the town later so we shall go for a club meet?



Could well be up for that


----------



## nogojones (Feb 21, 2017)

editor said:


> I'll definitely be out on the town later so we shall go for a club meet?


I might be


----------



## ddraig (Feb 22, 2017)

.


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2017)

So are we all up for  a meet on Saturday night? I'll be at the Buchan pre-gig but we'll be done by 11, so I'll be raring to go. Gwdihw? Ifor Bach looks a bit pricey... Anywhere else?


----------



## Supine (Mar 3, 2017)

Yeah why not. De la soul doors are at 7:30 so I'd imagine us done by 11. Gwdihw could be a goer. Will send you my number


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 3, 2017)

Supine said:


> Yeah why not. De la soul doors are at 7:30 so I'd imagine us done by 11. Gwdihw could be a goer. Will send you my number



Apparently it's a really short set,... getting there for about 8 myself all the gigs have to stop by 11pm there for the licence.


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2017)

ddraig said:


> .


Fancy  Gwdihw?


----------



## nogojones (Mar 3, 2017)

editor said:


> So are we all up for  a meet on Saturday night? I'll be at the Buchan pre-gig but we'll be done by 11, so I'll be raring to go. Gwdihw? Ifor Bach looks a bit pricey... Anywhere else?


----------



## Plumdaff (Mar 3, 2017)

I'm at a (40 something, non L plate-y) hen do on Saturday. If we end up in the Gwdihw I'll keep an eye out!


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2017)

Plumdaff said:


> I'm at a (40 something, non L plate-y) hen do on Saturday. If we end up in the Gwdihw I'll keep an eye out!


I hope to see you there!


----------



## ddraig (Mar 3, 2017)

that thing nogo posted will be good 
it is globe side of town, at end of clifton st
might be pricey for some but it's a good new venue with an outdoor part
trying to decide between this and something in clwb with dj from Wag club been invited to


----------



## nogojones (Mar 3, 2017)

ddraig said:


> that thing nogo posted will be good
> it is globe side of town, at end of clifton st
> might be pricey for some but it's a good new venue with an outdoor part
> trying to decide between this and something in clwb with dj from Wag club been invited to


yea, deffo going to inkspot now. When the chill out room is techno, you know it will be good.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 3, 2017)

be really good on the submerged rig in main room too


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2017)

We've just got to gwdihw


----------



## Supine (Mar 5, 2017)

Sorry we didn't make it down Ed. One of my friends had a massive whitey. We got him home just in time for him to throw up in one of his wife's shoe boxes 

Tramshead is a great venue. Nice addition to the Cardiff nightlife options


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 5, 2017)

Supine said:


> Sorry we didn't make it down Ed. One of my friends had a massive whitey. We got him home just in time for him to throw up in one of his wife's shoe boxes
> 
> Tramshead is a great venue. Nice addition to the Cardiff nightlife options



There was a guy chucking up all the way to the upstairs loos last night.

great gig but too short!


----------



## Supine (Mar 5, 2017)

Ranbay said:


> There was a guy chucking up all the way to the upstairs loos last night.
> 
> great gig but too short!



I saw a really wasted bloke getting chucked out. Then saw him there later trying to walk into the ladies. Proper cained!


----------



## Supine (Mar 5, 2017)

Flashback to standing next to charlotte church st tramshead. May or may not have happened!


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2017)

We had a great show at the Globe. It's a lovely venue and the staff were really nice too. I'd booked a late train as I wanted a day around the 'Diff but the weather is shocking, so I'll probably be trudging from cafe to bar till 8pm


----------



## ddraig (Mar 5, 2017)

glad sow went well!


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 5, 2017)

anyone know what they've knocked down on city road? driving past we thought it was the gaiety, but looking back from the bus i think it's still there.

and no, i'm not going out again in this weather to check


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 5, 2017)

Fire crews tackled a blaze at a well-known Cardiff landmark building

These places always catch fire just before a development of some kind.....


----------



## nogojones (Mar 5, 2017)

City Rd seems really prone to comercial fires. Very unlucky unless you're the developer


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 6, 2017)

so the gaiety's still there but scaffolded - what's gone is a huge chunk up towards death junction. wtf?


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 6, 2017)

i <3 the gaiety


----------



## Supine (Mar 6, 2017)

Aahhh, I went for lunch in Milgi's on Saturday. I thought something looked different just down the road!


----------



## ddraig (Mar 6, 2017)

apparently it's coming down this week


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 7, 2017)

ddraig said:


> apparently it's coming down this week


that's truly shit  what the fuck is it with them bulldozing roath atm


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 7, 2017)

Student accommodation all over the place, that or cheap flats....


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 7, 2017)

ddraig said:


> apparently it's coming down this week


do you have a source?

the stuff that's been knocked down already is 199-209 city road (for student flats) and that development doesn't include the gaiety.

not that i know what a building prepped for demolition looks like, but there's only minor scaffolding, the building's not gated off and northcote lane's still open around the back. small hope?


----------



## ddraig (Mar 7, 2017)

source was someone in the know to do with a business not far away
no links or anything
not sure if demolition has to be applied for in the same way as planning applications?


----------



## ddraig (Mar 7, 2017)

Remembering The Gaiety on City Road and its history
nothing here about demoliton tho and from last year


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 8, 2017)

ddraig said:


> not sure if demolition has to be applied for in the same way as planning applications?


you'd have thought so. not turned up anything official so far. word is the facade at least may be protected. it looked to me that maybe the scaffolding is protection against the works next door.


----------



## Supine (Mar 8, 2017)

Rugby on Friday then 

I'm thinking the Albany is the place to be.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 8, 2017)

i've checked and there's no planning applications for the gaiety site


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 10, 2017)

bad news - gaiety demolition confirmed by local councillors


----------



## ddraig (Mar 10, 2017)

Nothing public! The barstewards


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2017)

Some interesting background here The Gaiety on City Road: the story of a contested space in Cardiff

Remembering The Gaiety on City Road and its history


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 16, 2017)

Think someone just died on the building site next to the Traders! (new student flats)

Loads of people there now, he came out sheet over his head and the ambulance isn't rushing off!

keep you updated, been loving watching it be built.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 16, 2017)

people waking over where it happened so hopefully not brown bread!

site is all shut down now tho...


----------



## ddraig (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2017)

For fuck's sake:

"The  future of one of Cardiff’s live music venues is under threat after it was served with a noise abatement notice.

Fuel Rock Club on Womanby Street has been served with the notice after receiving a complaint from a resident who recently moved into nearby apartments."

The future of another Cardiff music venue could be under threat


----------



## Plumdaff (Mar 28, 2017)

The response should be; "You moved to Womanby St, you selfish fuck, what did you expect?"


----------



## teqniq (Mar 28, 2017)

I am sick and tired of this. First of all it happened with The Point down the bay and just recently we've had a situation in Llandaff whereby a retired judge and his barrister wife moved into the village and tried to get the open mic night at the Llandaff institute stopped due to noise, happily they failed but they did succeed in getting the Chinese restaurant to spend a lot of money (£1,000's I believe) having their ductwork extended due to the 'smell of frying oil'. Bear in mind that premises has been operating for years with no complaints. So now some cunt is trying it with yet another venue. The council need to grow some balls and stick up for local businesses. I wouldn't mind betting that the complainer is well-heeled. It seems to be a common theme with these arseholes.


----------



## teqniq (Mar 29, 2017)

Interesting post on fb concerning the above


----------



## ddraig (Mar 29, 2017)

seriously, how can you have a flat next to a proper loud venue that has a 4am licence 3 days a week!!


----------



## ddraig (Mar 29, 2017)

the planning application docs
demolition 17/00437/MJR     |              DEMOLITION OF EXISTING COMMERCIAL UNIT                  |                                                                         9 WOMANBY STREET, CITY CENTRE, CARDIFF, CF10 1BR

other application with 67 comments, all objecting
17/00361/MJR     |              DEMOLITION OF EXISTING COMMERCIAL UNIT & ERECTION OF NEW BUILD DEVELOPMENT TO FORM A3 COMMERCIAL TO GROUND & LOWER GROUND & 6 FLATS OVER                  |                                                                         9 WOMANBY STREET, CITY CENTRE, CARDIFF, CF10 1BR


----------



## nogojones (Mar 29, 2017)

The old Dirtbox, Will be a shame to see that go


----------



## teqniq (Apr 1, 2017)

Please sign and share



> e-Petition: Live Music Protection in Wales
> 
> We call on the National Assembly for Wales to take steps to protect live music venues in Wales. In particular, we ask that the Assembly introduces the ‘agent of change’ principle to make it the responsibility of the developers of any new premises, commercial or residential, to find solutions to noise from nearby pre-existing business. We further call on the National Assembly to legislate so that it is possible for local authorities to recognise an area of ‘cultural significance for music’ within the planning framework.



Petition Details

Cardiff MPs back campaign to save Womanby Street


----------



## ddraig (Apr 1, 2017)

politicians....bandwagons....


----------



## teqniq (Apr 1, 2017)

Well yes maybe but it can't hurt to have them batting on the good side.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 1, 2017)

why weren't they already?


----------



## teqniq (Apr 1, 2017)

Who knows? Maybe it hadn't come to their attention before. I am just as likely as cynical as you possibly even more so but the more people with any influence fighting to stop this shit, the better.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 1, 2017)

they aren't fighting tho, they've seen something popular and said something like 'we'll agree and see what we can do within existing frameworks'

e2a and see what can be done about changing the laws

no promises


----------



## shygirl (Apr 3, 2017)

Do you know which, if any, big (Welsh) names have been approached to support the campaign?  The Manics, Super Furry Animals,  Cerys Mathews, Charlotte Church, Stereophonics, Gorky's Zygotic Mynci...etc


----------



## 1927 (Apr 3, 2017)

I've had email off Plaid today to garner support!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 3, 2017)

doubt it will get approved now tbh way over 200 objections on the planning website


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 3, 2017)

There's stuff online saying that the objections are largely supported by councillors, the issue is Westminster planning legislation that prevents local politicians blocking these applications.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 3, 2017)

some really good objections here
17/00361/MJR     |              DEMOLITION OF EXISTING COMMERCIAL UNIT & ERECTION OF NEW BUILD DEVELOPMENT TO FORM A3 COMMERCIAL TO GROUND & LOWER GROUND & 6 FLATS OVER                  |                                                                         9 WOMANBY STREET, CITY CENTRE, CARDIFF, CF10 1BR


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 7, 2017)

Newport road closed, Fuzz all over the shop, closed from James Summers & Son in to town.... not sure what's going down!


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 7, 2017)

Live updates as major Cardiff road closed off by police


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2017)

This is potentially great news. 



> ormer staff of The Full Moon plan to reopen the venue and are launching a crowdfunding campaign to help them resurrect the much-loved live music bar in Cardiff’s Womanby Street.
> 
> The venue shut last week dealing yet another huge blow to Cardiff ’s ‘music street’, which has already seen the closure of Dempseys pub and the Full Moon’s sister venue The Moon Club, as well as potential threats from a Wetherspoons Hotel, a noise complaint filed against Fuel Rock Bar, and a proposed seven-storey residential and commercial development next to Clwb Ifor Bach.
> 
> To help them in their aims the staff behind the reopening of The Full Moon have formed a non-profit, community-led organisation called Creative Republic of Cardiff that in addition to resurrecting the venue hope to rejuvenate Cardiff’s live music and creative culture.



Full Moon to rise again as former staff plan to reopen the venue


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2017)

Link to indiegogo page for Reboot the Moon
£6k in less than a day! Let's make it happen 
Reboot The Moon


----------



## teqniq (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## ddraig (Apr 14, 2017)

Cleansing the city before champions league! 
Graffiti wall ban comes into force ahead of Champions League final


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 20, 2017)

they're taking more of our parks away for the summer, this time bute park. they're setting up in coopers field atm for some kind of hospitality "villages" for the uefa cup final (june 3rd) _then_ they're re-seeding the grass so the whole of that end will be fenced off into october. various path and whole-park closures around the event and fan camping in llandaff fields.

details: http://bute-park.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/UEFA-FAQ-final-approved-ENG.pdf


----------



## shygirl (Apr 24, 2017)

How much of the £45m will be ploughed back into community services, such as youth clubs, maintaining parks (I seem to recall talk of the council not being able to keep parks open), the arts, etc?  Or will most of it be private profit?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 24, 2017)

The Full Moon is opening again this weekend!! 
Now a not for profit community venue


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2017)

ddraig said:


> The Full Moon is opening again this weekend!!
> Now a not for profit community venue



That's brilliant news. My band was originally booked to play last month there but we had to shift to The Globe when it closed.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 24, 2017)

This is the downstairs venue. The venue you were meant to play at was the moon club upstairs and that was being renovated to reopen as the bootlegger.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 25, 2017)

ddraig said:


> This is the downstairs venue. The venue you were meant to play at was the moon club upstairs and that was being renovated to reopen as the bootlegger.


I did stand up there and it was renamed the Gravity Station!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 25, 2017)

1927 said:


> I did stand up there and it was renamed the Gravity Station!


???
Maybe you're thinking of the old moon club?


----------



## 1927 (Apr 25, 2017)

ddraig said:


> ???
> Maybe you're thinking of the old moon club?


No. The one upstairs in Womanby Street!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 25, 2017)

Ah yeah sorry it was!


----------



## Supine (Apr 26, 2017)

Date for the diary. I'm involved in the throwing of a little party. Beers and house music at the Machintosh Bowling Green Club House. Probably on Saturday June 24th. 

Would love to see any aging ravers from U75 there


----------



## ddraig (Apr 26, 2017)

tidy, played there a few times
any links braaa?


----------



## Supine (Apr 26, 2017)

ddraig said:


> tidy, played there a few times
> any links braaa?



Just finalising a poster. Will keep you updated


----------



## ddraig (Apr 28, 2017)

The Moon Cardiff is reopening tonight


Related


----------



## ddraig (Apr 29, 2017)

Epic turnout!!! 
#savewomanbystreet


----------



## teqniq (Apr 30, 2017)

more pics


----------



## ddraig (Apr 30, 2017)

Supine said:


> Date for the diary. I'm involved in the throwing of a little party. Beers and house music at the Machintosh Bowling Green Club House. Probably on Saturday June 24th.
> 
> Would love to see any aging ravers from U75 there


----------



## Supine (Apr 30, 2017)

That'll be the one


----------



## ddraig (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## teqniq (May 9, 2017)

teqniq said:


> I am sick and tired of this. First of all it happened with The Point down the bay and just recently we've had a situation in Llandaff whereby a retired judge and his barrister wife moved into the village and tried to get the open mic night at the Llandaff institute stopped due to noise, happily they failed but they did succeed in getting the Chinese restaurant to spend a lot of money (£1,000's I believe) having their ductwork extended due to the 'smell of frying oil'. Bear in mind that premises has been operating for years with no complaints. So now some cunt is trying it with yet another venue. The council need to grow some balls and stick up for local businesses. I wouldn't mind betting that the complainer is well-heeled. It seems to be a common theme with these arseholes.


Seems my optimism Re: the Llandaff institute was misplaced. Out came the decibel meters and it was decided by the council that they could only carry on with the night if they installed soundproofing. The bill for that would have been £16,000 so the institute decided that was the end of the open mic night. Fuck these people who fuck up stuff for everybody else. I kid you not the average age of the people attending the night would have been easily over 60 so we're not talking about ill behaviour, rowdiness etc. Just a bit of live music one night a week. Cunts.


----------



## teqniq (May 19, 2017)

Victory for live music campaigners as government changes policy 



> Campaigners fighting to protect live music venues in Wales have won a significant victory with the news that the Welsh Government is to revise Wales’ national planning policy in a move to support live music.
> 
> Following a high profile public campaign by the Save Womanby Street group based around Cardiff’s city centre ‘music hub’, where venues have closed and others faced the threat of noise complaints, the Welsh Government plans to revise its planning policy.
> 
> Lesley Griffiths, Cabinet Secretary for Environment and Rural Affairs, wants an explicit reference to the ‘Agent of Change’ principle to be included in Wales’ national planning policy....


----------



## ddraig (May 19, 2017)

it's not been changed yet though has it!!
same as having politicians speaking to the marchers, mostly bollocks until they actually do something!
easy enough to say "we agree" and "we'll campaign for change" whilst jumping on the bandwagon at election time


----------



## ddraig (Jun 7, 2017)

Hidden History of Cardiff on bbc1 now, be on iPlayer


----------



## Plumdaff (Jun 19, 2017)

There's a 'human chain' of solidarity being organised at the Darul Isra Mosque, Wyeverne Rd in Cathays in Cardiff tonight at 8.45pm. Various faith leaders attending but seems like idea is for anyone who wants to to turn up.


----------



## Supine (Jun 19, 2017)

ddraig said:


>




This Saturday folks. Looks like I might be doing a stint on the door. Ask for tyler and I'll try to get you in free or super cheap. Beers on me!!!  iechyd da


----------



## ddraig (Jun 19, 2017)

tidy! was trying to guess which one you were
my mate Pascal is playing too


----------



## ddraig (Jun 20, 2017)

this happened today, not related to the racist cockwomble in the van apparently 
Four arrested for firearm possession after major police response


----------



## ddraig (Jun 26, 2017)

these are pretty good imo
drawings of streets in areas of Cardiff

scroll down for more areas
Rhithganfyddiad

Butetown
https://68.media.tumblr.com/2ce61ee21350168b6b2c69222ce1c633/tumblr_inline_onq2u999gE1uduuu9_540.jpg


----------



## Supine (Jun 26, 2017)

nogojones and ddraig good to meet you chaps on Saturday


----------



## ddraig (Jun 26, 2017)

likewise! glad night went well


----------



## nogojones (Jun 26, 2017)

Pretty good night


----------



## ddraig (Jun 27, 2017)

Grenfell Tower benefit gig tonight on Trade st behind Central Station
with Astroid Boys
Fundraising concert for Grenfell Tower fire to be held in Cardiff
it is a church thing mind


----------



## ddraig (Jun 30, 2017)

nutter waving machete around by central station when loads of Bieber fans in town
not a terrorist course, he's white 
'Men with machete' arrested in Cardiff ahead of Justin Bieber concert


----------



## 1927 (Jun 30, 2017)

ddraig said:


> nutter waving machete around by central station when loads of Bieber fans in town
> not a terrorist course, he's white
> 'Men with machete' arrested in Cardiff ahead of Justin Bieber concert


Road rage incident evidently, but don't let facts get in the way of making a political point.


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2017)

The important bit: 


> *There is no suggestion it is a terrorist incident, or linked to the Justin Bieber concert or that anyone was attacked.*


----------



## ddraig (Jun 30, 2017)

1927 said:


> Road rage incident evidently, but don't let facts get in the way of making a political point.


what's the political point??
I know it was road rage btw


----------



## 1927 (Jun 30, 2017)

ddraig said:


> what's the political point??
> I know it was road rage btw


"not a terrorist course, he's white " why make the comment it you knew it was road rage?


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 30, 2017)

Looks like it was beef with bouncers or taxis or some shit and also up by the great western no where near the stadium.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 30, 2017)

1927 said:


> "not a terrorist course, he's white " why make the comment it you knew it was road rage?


what is political about it?


----------



## ddraig (Jul 1, 2017)

1927 ??


----------



## 1927 (Jul 1, 2017)

ddraig said:


> what is political about it?


What is it if it wasn't a cheap attempt to make a point. Maybe politic was the wrong word, but if yuh knew it was fuck all to do with terrorist why mention it!


----------



## ddraig (Jul 1, 2017)

1927 said:


> What is it if it wasn't a cheap attempt to make a point. Maybe politic was the wrong word, but if yuh knew it was fuck all to do with terrorist why mention it!


why did you say political point then?? 

you are aware of this image yes? (if the perp had been non white, despite it being a road rage incident, what do you think the headline and reaction would've been?)






is racism political?


----------



## ddraig (Jul 6, 2017)

Save Womanby St film with views and a violin


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 13, 2017)

Someone's been stabbed up on Broadway last night/this am

SOC all over the place, a lot of blood outside the bookies by the post office.


----------



## Supine (Jul 13, 2017)

I'm staying in an apartment down the bay this weekend. Any tips for booze in the area? It's changed a lot since I was there last.


----------



## Plumdaff (Jul 13, 2017)

Supine said:


> I'm staying in an apartment down the bay this weekend. Any tips for booze in the area? It's changed a lot since I was there last.



The Packet, The Eli Jenkins, The Mount Stuart ('Spoons, but can't beat the spot on a sunny day).


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 13, 2017)

Street closed and blood in road after 'multiple men' clash in Cardiff


----------



## Supine (Jul 13, 2017)

Plumdaff said:


> The Packet, The Eli Jenkins, The Mount Stuart ('Spoons, but can't beat the spot on a sunny day).



Hasn't changed that much then 

Cheers


----------



## ddraig (Jul 18, 2017)

Man dies under rubble of collapsed derelict church next to railway line in Splott, opposite St Illt's
someone saying a construction worker, RIP whoever they are

Man dies after a derelict church building collapsed



> A man has died after a disused church collapsed, South Wales Fire and Rescue Service has confirmed.
> 
> Specialist workers are at the scene but have confirmed the man trapped has died.
> 
> ...


----------



## wayward bob (Jul 21, 2017)

this weekend. there's music and bar after the market closes


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2017)

ddraig said:


> Hidden History of Cardiff on bbc1 now, be on iPlayer


It was a bit rubbish, that. There were some good bits in it, but it was mainly a whole load of fluff presented by an over-enthusiastic chap.


----------



## 1927 (Jul 23, 2017)

ddraig said:


> Man dies under rubble of collapsed derelict church next to railway line in Splott, opposite St Illt's
> someone saying a construction worker, RIP whoever they are
> 
> Man dies after a derelict church building collapsed


Seems the guy was well known to a lot of my mates and lived close to me. Evidently it's the second scaffold collapse in 2 weeks involving same scaffold company!


----------



## ddraig (Jul 23, 2017)

well dodgy
RIP Jeffrey Plevey

mate lives very near and wasn't happy with how they were doing it


----------



## Supine (Jul 28, 2017)

Ahhh time flies when your having fun


----------



## nogojones (Jul 28, 2017)

Supine said:


> Ahhh time flies when your having fun



I remember dodging their cameras all night


----------



## Supine (Jul 28, 2017)

nogojones said:


> I remember dodging their cameras all night



If it's the video I'm thinking of I didn't manage to dodge them


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 28, 2017)

I was in the Hippo  

however did go there once or twice for a change.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 2, 2017)

Cardiff billboard offensive images display after hack - BBC News

 but  also


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2017)

Ranbay said:


> Cardiff billboard offensive images display after hack - BBC News
> 
> but  also


Sounds like the hacker had a right laugh winding people up.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 2, 2017)

it's anon pol crap with that kek icon, dodgy alt right crap


----------



## ddraig (Aug 9, 2017)

Video of current Cardiff independent shops
With music by the great Afrocluster


----------



## wayward bob (Aug 26, 2017)

finally! the big weekend's picked up with wham tribute


----------



## ddraig (Sep 28, 2017)

Planning application for flats right next door to Clwb has been withdrawn, which is a result
Flats next to music venue plan dropped


----------



## ginger_syn (Sep 29, 2017)

That is good news.


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2017)

ddraig said:


> Planning application for flats right next door to Clwb has been withdrawn, which is a result
> Flats next to music venue plan dropped


Excellent!


----------



## ddraig (Oct 11, 2017)

More good news! Heading in the right direction!

Council buys land to stop developers wrecking Cardiff's live music


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2017)

ddraig said:


> More good news! Heading in the right direction!
> 
> 
> Council buys land to stop developers wrecking Cardiff's live music



This is brilliant. I wish Lambeth Council was as progressive as this.



> Cardiff council is to buy a piece of land neighbouring Clwb Ifor Bach in a bid to protect the street’s live music heritage.
> 
> The council would then effectively lease the land back to the venue to allow it to expand.
> 
> ...


----------



## phoenixlily (Oct 25, 2017)

Anyone on here that used to go raving in the Emporium? Am writing an article about it and would love some "memories" (if anyone can remember anything!)


----------



## phoenixlily (Oct 31, 2017)

This is disgusting. 

Thousands join huge all-night rave at industrial estate

As in, the fact I didn't know about it in advance was disgusting. Anyone on here go?? Gutted I missed it


----------



## Supine (Oct 31, 2017)

phoenixlily said:


> This is disgusting.
> 
> Thousands join huge all-night rave at industrial estate
> 
> As in, the fact I didn't know about it in advance was disgusting. Anyone on here go?? Gutted I missed it



Didn't hear a sniff about it. I sat in Cardiff and watched x factor on TV. Middle-aged style


----------



## teqniq (Oct 31, 2017)

Nor I.


----------



## nogojones (Oct 31, 2017)

A bit pissed that I didn't know either 

Oh and phoenixlily, I did a lot of dancing in Emporium. What sort of thing do you want?


----------



## teqniq (Oct 31, 2017)

Thing is they did a really good job of keeping it under wraps otherwise the OB would've put a stop to it straightaway, so fair play to them.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 31, 2017)

that's how it works! or meant to


----------



## Supine (Nov 1, 2017)

ddraig said:


> that's how it works! or meant to



But we are meant to be on the inside of this knowledge (middle aged sobs)


----------



## ddraig (Nov 1, 2017)

I was a bit miffed at missing it too! but if you're not in a crew or go regular you drop out of the info ime


----------



## shygirl (Nov 1, 2017)

Anyone online now know of any emergency shelter in Ammanford?


----------



## nogojones (Nov 3, 2017)

shygirl said:


> Anyone online now know of any emergency shelter in Ammanford?


Don't know about emergancy shelters in Ammanford, from my time down that way it seemed not particularly well served. There's the Ammanford Young Single Homeless Project that might be of some use 01269 596590

I think the Wallich also covers Carmarthenshire, but might not have any provision in Ammanford itself as its pretty small


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2017)

I'm going to be up in Cardiff tomorrow (Tues) and will need a drink after. I'm staying in the centre, so what's the recommended bars that are a bit alt/indie/suit-tastic/non-Valley Commando/wanky?


----------



## ddraig (Nov 20, 2017)

The Moon on Womanby st
Gwdi hw depending on the night
Possibly Urban Tap house also on Womanby st


----------



## ddraig (Nov 20, 2017)

Nos da just over river


----------



## Plumdaff (Nov 20, 2017)

What ddraig said plus The Cambrian Tap on St Mary St.


----------



## Supine (Nov 20, 2017)

Goat Major


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2017)

I'm off the hospital now but will definitely be mindful for a beer later.  If anyone is going out tonight, post up where you'll be and I might pop in later!


----------



## nogojones (Nov 21, 2017)

so is anyone out boozing?


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2017)

nogojones said:


> so is anyone out boozing?


I'm in town now and definitely out for a beer later. What's the Small Bar on Church Street like?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## nogojones (Nov 21, 2017)

editor said:


> I'm in town now and definitely out for a beer later. What's the Small Bar on Church Street like?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


No Idea. Didn't even know it existed? 

Give us a shout here when you're hitting the pub and I'll pop in as I'm only 15 mins away


----------



## Plumdaff (Nov 21, 2017)

Ahh, can't make it, have a good one.


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2017)

nogojones said:


> No Idea. Didn't even know it existed?
> 
> Give us a shout here when you're hitting the pub and I'll pop in as I'm only 15 mins away


The relentless rain (and unhappy circumstances of my visit) has put paid to any thoughts of a party night but I think we'll be in the Golden Cross around 10.20 for a last one.


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2017)

nogojones said:


> No Idea. Didn't even know it existed?
> 
> Give us a shout here when you're hitting the pub and I'll pop in as I'm only 15 mins away


Well, that was different!


----------



## nogojones (Nov 22, 2017)

editor said:


> Well, that was different!


I think Oliver was a bit too polished and one of the girls should have won personally


----------



## Supine (Nov 22, 2017)

Minsky's?


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2017)

nogojones said:


> I think Oliver was a bit too polished and one of the girls should have won personally


I feel we both displayed some inspirational dance moves on the floor. I love the Golden Cross.


----------



## nogojones (Nov 22, 2017)

editor said:


> I feel we both displayed some inspirational dance moves on the floor. I love the Golden Cross.


I don't think we had much choice in the matter


----------



## ddraig (Dec 1, 2017)

Festive addition to the Magic Roundabout


----------



## ddraig (Dec 1, 2017)

zones and empire building, plans
and trying to have a New York highline thing to tempt people to Cardiff Bay 
oh and a possible MONORAIL *plays Simpsons tune
These are the ambitious new plans for Cardiff


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2017)

Fuck, this is ugly.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 1, 2017)

yup
way too much of it about sadly


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 1, 2017)

nice - the bay gets a high line park and contemporary art gallery the glorious plan for the east is cutting down our trees and industrial development


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2017)

Cardiff is turning into an ugly city. Tall new developments spring up with little regard to what's already there and it's already an ungainly mess in the centre of town.


----------



## teqniq (Dec 1, 2017)

Funnily enough was out in town in a car with a friend/work colleague today and she was bemoaning the same thing. Got to say I agree.


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 8, 2017)

if anyone's at a loose end come for a nose around


----------



## ddraig (Dec 9, 2017)

A treasure trove of Cardiff gig info https://www.facebook.com/cardiffmusichistory/


----------



## teqniq (Dec 11, 2017)

Spotted by a friend on fb all over Cathays, Nazi posters.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 11, 2017)

is that today?? have they been removed?


----------



## teqniq (Dec 11, 2017)

Yes today, don't know if they've been removed, doesn't say.


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2017)

They're not even proper stickers, are they? Just shitty photocopies Pritsticked up by some brain dead moron.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 11, 2017)

might be wise not to give em more publicity?
e2a by posting the pics i mean


----------



## teqniq (Dec 11, 2017)

Better? Or do you think I should take them down completely?


----------



## ddraig (Dec 11, 2017)

dunno tbh
there's a view that posting them gives them wider publicity


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 11, 2017)

what the bottom bit say?


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 11, 2017)

also any exact locations? can get them defaced in a few mins.


----------



## teqniq (Dec 11, 2017)

Ranbay said:


> what the bottom bit say?


'join your local nazis thelionrises.org'


----------



## teqniq (Dec 11, 2017)

Ranbay said:


> also any exact locations? can get them defaced in a few mins.


Still waiting for my friend to get back to me, she didn't take the pix so she says she's going to ask about location.


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 11, 2017)

teqniq said:


> Still waiting for my friend to get back to me, she didn't take the pix so she says she's going to ask about location.



Thanks, let me know will get them fucked up within mins


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 11, 2017)

Fuck it playing Squash at 6:45 then taking a drive down there for a look anyways.... have sharipes and spray paint


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 11, 2017)

Website is down, but this gives enough info.


----------



## teqniq (Dec 11, 2017)

Apparently posters are/were around the Student's Union by a phone box but may have been removed by now.


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 11, 2017)

teqniq said:


> Apparently posters are/were around the Student's Union by a phone box but may have been removed by now.



Working down the Bay fist thing so going to take a drive up there in daylight tomorrow on the way back..... bit silly now it's so dark.


----------



## teqniq (Dec 11, 2017)

I will keep a look out as I cycle through Cathays to and from work.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 12, 2017)

Neo-Nazi posters found plastered across Cardiff suburb


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 12, 2017)

In the Echo also


----------



## teqniq (Dec 12, 2017)

Whoever wrote that walesonleine thing has most likely been reading my friend's fb post.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 12, 2017)

yeah, and others posts
proper lazy shite "journalism" there these days


----------



## ddraig (Dec 12, 2017)

Hope it works
bit sceptical, lot of buzzwords
Cardiff is going to be named the UK's first 'music city'



> Music will be placed at the heart of Cardiff’s future when the Welsh capital is officially declared a Music City tomorrow - the first of its kind in the UK.
> 
> Work will then begin to develop of a new music strategy which those behind it say will protect Cardiff’s music scene and boost the city’s international profile.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cacadores (Dec 31, 2017)

This thread only proves why Cardiff is such a bore.


----------



## editor (Dec 31, 2017)

Cacadores said:


> This thread only proves why Cardiff is such a bore.


How does it prove that exactly? Have you ever even been?


----------



## Cacadores (Dec 31, 2017)

ddraig said:


> Hope it works
> bit sceptical, lot of buzzwords
> Cardiff is going to be named the UK's first 'music city'


Falling into the trap of thinking some unrepresentative council executives can tell people what to like or think leads to tyranny. The motivation is always to create a little job for themselves, take back-handers and free concert tickets from the music promotors they're subsidising and put up our taxes. Once they have the music scene dependent on their subsidises and council venues, the next thing, they'll be subsidising bands with weird sexual preferences to further their political agenda and banning groups they don't like. Look at the Edinburgh Festival. If people want to watch a band, they will. If they don't, they won't - that's the free market place of capitalism where people drive the culture, not the nanny state.


----------



## editor (Dec 31, 2017)

Cacadores said:


> Falling into the trap of thinking some unrepresentative council executives can tell people what to like or think leads to tyranny. The motivation is always to create a little job for themselves, take back-handers and free concert tickets from the music promotors they're subsidising and put up our taxes. Once they have the music scene dependent on their subsidises and council venues, the next thing, they'll be subsidising bands with weird sexual preferences to further their political agenda and banning groups they don't like. Look at the Edinburgh Festival. If people want to watch a band, they will. If they don't, they won't - that's the free market place of capitalism where people drive the culture, not the nanny state.


I don't suppose you've got any reliable sources to back up any of this? And how does this support your claim that Cardiff is 'such a bore'?


----------



## teqniq (Dec 31, 2017)

lol Cacadores


----------



## ddraig (Dec 31, 2017)

Cacadores said:


> Falling into the trap of thinking some unrepresentative council executives can tell people what to like or think leads to tyranny. The motivation is always to create a little job for themselves, take back-handers and free concert tickets from the music promotors they're subsidising and put up our taxes. Once they have the music scene dependent on their subsidises and council venues, the next thing, they'll be subsidising bands with weird sexual preferences to further their political agenda and banning groups they don't like. Look at the Edinburgh Festival. If people want to watch a band, they will. If they don't, they won't - that's the free market place of capitalism where people drive the culture, not the nanny state.


what's YOUR agenda?? and wtf is this? 





> "the next thing, they'll be subsidising bands with weird sexual preferences"


----------



## editor (Dec 31, 2017)

Cacadores said:


> Falling into the trap of thinking some unrepresentative council executives can tell people what to like or think leads to tyranny. The motivation is always to create a little job for themselves, take back-handers and free concert tickets from the music promotors they're subsidising and put up our taxes. Once they have the music scene dependent on their subsidises and council venues, the next thing, they'll be subsidising bands with weird sexual preferences to further their political agenda and banning groups they don't like. Look at the Edinburgh Festival. If people want to watch a band, they will. If they don't, they won't - that's the free market place of capitalism where people drive the culture, not the nanny state.


Now you're just repeating yourself, like an internet weirdo.


----------



## Cacadores (Dec 31, 2017)

> Cardiff is such a bore





editor said:


> How does it prove that exactly? Have you ever even been?


 Well, let's look again... Roof slates and new wine bars for pseuds - lots of anthropological interest there: silly me. My experience there was being refused service for 15 mins and then refused drinks in a pub we'd spent 20 mins walking to. I guess you don't have to drink to enjoy yourself but it seemed a little ideosyncratic for a Friday night at the time.


----------



## Cacadores (Dec 31, 2017)

editor said:


> Now you're just repeating yourself, like an internet weirdo.


 It's only up there once. On the beer already?!


----------



## Cacadores (Dec 31, 2017)

ddraig said:


> what's YOUR agenda?? and wtf is this?


Er, it's a posted comment. Should someone explain how internet forums work?


----------



## Supine (Dec 31, 2017)

Cacadores said:


> Er, it's a posted comment. Should someone explain how internet forums work?



Yes please


----------



## ddraig (Dec 31, 2017)

Cacadores said:


> Er, it's a posted comment. Should someone explain how internet forums work?


could you explain this part of your posted comment?

*"the next thing, they'll be subsidising bands with weird sexual preferences"*


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 31, 2017)

Cacadores said:


> Er, it's a posted comment. Should someone explain how internet forums work?



Welcome to the internets


----------



## teqniq (Dec 31, 2017)

Cacadores said:


> Er, it's a posted comment. Should someone explain how internet forums work?


Webserver, PHP and an sql database. Next


----------



## Cacadores (Dec 31, 2017)

Supine said:


> Yes please


 The FAQ button on the second menu bar down is a good place to start.


----------



## Cacadores (Dec 31, 2017)

ddraig said:


> could you explain this part of your posted comment?
> 
> *"the next thing, they'll be subsidising bands with weird sexual preferences"*


 Subsidise, verb: to support an organisation or activity financially.
Why are you writing in bold? Hard to see under the bed sheet?


----------



## ddraig (Dec 31, 2017)

because you're still dodging the question
why did you write those words in that order here in relation to this particular story
what is your point?? don't be shy now, back up your point


----------



## Cacadores (Dec 31, 2017)

ddraig said:


> because you're still dodging the question
> why did you write those words in that order here in relation to this particular story
> what is your point?? don't be shy now, back up your point


 Well I thought it was clear from the context. Can you specify which part you didn't understand?


----------



## ddraig (Dec 31, 2017)

coward, waste of time
it's not clear
giving you a chance to explain your post
don't post things you won't back up


----------



## Supine (Dec 31, 2017)

Mediocre trolling. 4/10. Could do better next term.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 31, 2017)

Supine said:


> Mediocre trolling. 4/10. Could do better next term.


generous
1/10 maybe


----------



## Supine (Dec 31, 2017)

ddraig said:


> generous
> 1/10 maybe



It's NYE innit


----------



## Cacadores (Dec 31, 2017)

ddraig said:


> coward, waste of time
> it's not clear
> giving you a chance to explain your post
> don't post things you won't back up


 I wrote those words in that particular order to illustrate the points clearly made in the rest of the paragraph about how local authorities will use the control they can exert when they try to corrall a free capitalist system like entertainment to benefit themselves, their political policies or to accrue money in opposition to what most people want.

If you don't believe me, how is it that polls record that most residents want to preserve their city's green spaces yet every year there are less and less? How come, all over the country, people in cities are having to pay to park outside their own houses. You reckon that's what they want? Town councils often work in opposition to the will of the people - I hardly thought that was contentious.

Now this is a far longer answer than you deserve as I can only 'explain' my words to you if you specify which bit you don't understand. A generalised 'wtf' is an exclamation
with one of the worst epithets attached.

That's just trolling.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 31, 2017)

as you're still dodging my question, i'll repeat it
↑
could you explain this part of your posted comment?

*"the next thing, they'll be subsidising bands with weird sexual preferences"*


----------



## editor (Dec 31, 2017)

ddraig said:


> as you're still dodging my question, i'll repeat it
> ↑
> could you explain this part of your posted comment?
> 
> *"the next thing, they'll be subsidising bands with weird sexual preferences"*


I'd like this answered as well.

Have you ever been to Cardiff Cacadores? And seeing as you singled the place out, can you explain what makes Cardiff so different to any other city? Why is it, in particular, "such a bore"?


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 31, 2017)

editor said:


> Have you ever been to Cardiff Cacadores


sush, he might turn up to prove a point  nothing to see here, move along


----------



## Cacadores (Dec 31, 2017)

ddraig said:


> as you're still dodging my question, i'll repeat it
> ↑
> could you explain this part of your posted comment?
> 
> *"the next thing, they'll be subsidising bands with weird sexual preferences"*


I just answered it.

When city councils start controlling the culture, they often use their power of patronage either to accrue money, power or to further their political agenda against the wishes of the electorate. So in that sentence there's an example of the type of musician whom the council might use in that way.

No one else is having a problem understanding it. It really is just you.

Happy New Year


----------



## Cacadores (Dec 31, 2017)

I'd like this answered as well.

Have you ever been to Cardiff Cacadores? And seeing as you singled the place out, can you explain what makes Cardiff so different to any other city? Why is it, in particular, "such a bore"?[/QUOTE]
I answered this in post No. 1345.

Need glasses?


----------



## teqniq (Dec 31, 2017)

You do not speak for anyone else, and no, you have explained nothing. In fact the last part of your third sentence in post #1362 does not even parse properly.


----------



## Cacadores (Dec 31, 2017)

teqniq said:


> You do not speak for anyone else...


 Yes. And? Is there a point there?
''and no, you have explained nothing. In fact the last part of your third sentence in post #1362 does not even parse properly''
'' I've explained nothing? " And you talk about being able to parse?! How about using English? And logic? Why would anyone want to describe 'nothing' outside of a thesis on Zeno?

You do know that 'parse' means to describe syntax by breaking a sentence up into its component parts? For the purposes of grammatical erudition? So, er, if you can't parse it that would be, er, your error. Wouldn't it?

If you mean, does it make grammatical sense (and I'm just guessing that's what you mean; it is very hard to tell), then we'll say yes it does. Here's a clue: look up the difference between an object and a subject.

Hope this helps. Happy New Year.


----------



## teqniq (Jan 1, 2018)

The point, you clown is that you insinuated that another poster was the only one who was having trouble understanding. I know it's an effort to attempt to goad as is usually the case with lamearse trolls such as yourself but it really is a poor effort. 0/10. Having reread your post I can see what you are attempting to say (with no supporting evidence), but it reads very poorly and yes I do know what parse means. 

Blwyddyn Newydd dda .


----------



## editor (Jan 1, 2018)

Wonder who that twat was and what point it was they were trying to make here. They were posting from the Czech Republic, btw.


----------



## teqniq (Jan 2, 2018)

Hundreds of people attended 12-hour rave in old factory


----------



## editor (Jan 2, 2018)

I'm in Cardiff now to sort out funeral arrangements. The weather is suitably grim...


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 2, 2018)

editor said:


> I'm in Cardiff now to sort out funeral arrangements. The weather is suitably grim...



(((editor)))  Sending a virtual hug.  xx


----------



## editor (Jan 2, 2018)

gaijingirl said:


> (((editor)))  Sending a virtual hug.  xx


Thanks. The relentless rain and overall greyness adds a certain filmic quality to the occasion. If I'm going to feel miserable I may as well have the full weather ensemble!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 2, 2018)

editor said:


> Thanks. The relentless rain and overall greyness adds a certain filmic quality to the occasion. If I'm going to feel miserable I may as well have the full weather ensemble!



well you were never one to do things by halves!!


----------



## nogojones (Jan 2, 2018)

editor said:


> I'm in Cardiff now to sort out funeral arrangements. The weather is suitably grim...


Sorry to hear


----------



## teqniq (Jan 2, 2018)

Best wishes editor


----------



## phoenixlily (Jan 26, 2018)

nogojones said:


> A bit pissed that I didn't know either
> 
> Oh and phoenixlily, I did a lot of dancing in Emporium. What sort of thing do you want?



Hooray! Thanks nogojones  - sorry for mega late reply ...  I'm Just general memories of the place, anything specific that stood out, any good nights?

I can just namecheck you as an 'anonymous raver' if you like


----------



## phoenixlily (Jan 26, 2018)

teqniq said:


> Hundreds of people attended 12-hour rave in old factory



Meh, another one I didn't know about. I am officially too old to rave illegally anymore.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 27, 2018)

Sad news, The Rummer Tavern has been Ruined and turned into a sports bar
an old traditional pub from the 1800's opposite a castle butchered and branded with skysports and btsports

short sighted bullshit by craft union

you'd think
1 - it'd be fucking listed
2 - there would be some mileage in having a really old pub opposite a castle
3 - we've got enough fucking sports bars


----------



## Plumdaff (Feb 15, 2018)

Meeting a mate who's in town for a few days - he's staying in Roath and we're meeting over that way tonight. As a West Cardiff virtual shut in I don't really know the pubs - where's a good place for a pint Roath/Cathays area? Looking for sit down and a chat kind of place rather than raucous, and he likes his real ale, so anywhere he could sample some local beer would be a bonus.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 15, 2018)

Plumdaff said:


> Meeting a mate who's in town for a few days - he's staying in Roath and we're meeting over that way tonight. As a West Cardiff virtual shut in I don't really know the pubs - where's a good place for a pint Roath/Cathays area? Looking for sit down and a chat kind of place rather than raucous, and he likes his real ale, so anywhere he could sample some local beer would be a bonus.


The Andrew Buchan for real ale, Rumney brewery owned, should be quiet ish, depends they could have a band on
it's in the middle of Albany rd opposite Albany fish bar and next door to iceland
otherwise there's the Albany which is a proper pub with front and back lounge
or the Pear Tree right on corner of Albany and Wellfield rd, has an upstairs which can be cosy and quiet, Juno (one of the lounges) is not far from there on Wellfield rd but can sometimes be a bit busy with rara types


----------



## ddraig (Apr 17, 2018)

anyone see this mad video?!! 
Passers-by tackle knife-carrying suspect


> After being pushed off his bike by one member of the public, Tarafdar was chased on foot by an officer and another passer-by.
> 
> A third man tripped him up and Tarafdar was brought to the ground and arrested.
> 
> ...


----------



## sealion (May 13, 2018)

This is happening today


----------



## sealion (May 13, 2018)




----------



## Supine (May 13, 2018)

I'm heading down the bay in a few weeks. The race on June 9th could be fun 

http://www.visitcardiff.com/blog/14-reasons-to-visit-the-volvo-race-village/


----------



## Gromit (May 13, 2018)

sealion said:


> This is happening today
> View attachment 135232


Along with a little open top bus celebration ting.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (May 13, 2018)

The refurb on The Rummer tavern is a fucking travesty. 

This following The Coal Exchange being converted into a tacky hotel specialising in stag and hen do's.No respect for the past in our capital.


----------



## ddraig (May 13, 2018)

sealion said:


> View attachment 135234


yes it is
are you here?


----------



## sealion (May 13, 2018)

ddraig said:


> yes it is
> are you here?


Sadly not. A friend that's there sent me the link.


----------



## 1927 (May 13, 2018)

Threshers_Flail said:


> The refurb on The Rummer tavern is a fucking travesty.
> 
> This following The Coal Exchange being converted into a tacky hotel specialising in stag and hen do's.No respect for the past in our capital.


To be fair that development of a hotel has saved a building that the council didn’t give a fuck about. That’s the real travesty!


----------



## ddraig (May 16, 2018)

ffs!
The ECB (not E&WCB) has paid Glamorgan cricket club off to not bid for test matches! on top of Cardiff Council writing off £4.4million
Council will not chase cricket club debt


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## ddraig (Jun 8, 2018)

Boy Azooga, great band
sights of Cardiff, mostly east side (the right side!)


----------



## ddraig (Jun 15, 2018)

A city with heart: the insider's guide to Cardiff


----------



## nogojones (Jun 15, 2018)

ddraig said:


> A city with heart: the insider's guide to Cardiff


I read that earlier and it made me sad 

For a capital city to have so little going on is pretty shit


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 15, 2018)

nogojones said:


> I read that earlier and it made me sad
> 
> For a capital city to have so little going on is pretty shit


you've never been to the hague then

or the vatican


----------



## nogojones (Jun 15, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> or the vatican



I've heard the clubs are bangin'


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 15, 2018)

nogojones said:


> I've heard the clubs are bangin'


only if you like gregorian chant


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2018)

nogojones said:


> I read that earlier and it made me sad
> 
> For a capital city to have so little going on is pretty shit


There's shit loads going on. The guide is what's shit.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 15, 2018)

It's a bit odd, all over the shop and fleeting init!


----------



## Plumdaff (Jun 15, 2018)

nogojones said:


> I read that earlier and it made me sad
> 
> For a capital city to have so little going on is pretty shit



Cardiff doesn't want or need fucking vibrant Airbnb fucking guides telling fucking Tristan and Harriet what is so lovely about it. I'd rather have fucking nothing of interest to that sort of demographic going on than suddenly get overrun and ultimately have people chased out of areas by that hipster shit.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 15, 2018)

Plumdaff said:


> Cardiff doesn't want or need fucking vibrant Airbnb fucking guides telling fucking Tristan and Harriet what is so lovely about it. I'd rather have fucking nothing of interest to that sort of demographic going on than suddenly get overrun and ultimately have people chased out of areas by that hipster shit.



Nah. Fuck the guardian and its guides but Cardiff is in massive need of more gigs and club nights. 

Nobody ever plays here, and the nightlife after last orders is nonexistent.


----------



## Plumdaff (Jun 15, 2018)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Nah. Fuck the guardian and its guides but Cardiff is in massive need of more gigs and club nights.
> 
> Nobody ever plays here, and the nightlife after last orders is nonexistent.


Twatty guides help with this how exactly? Cardiff is set up by the council etc to be event central and it doesn't help interesting stuff and gigs happen in any way


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 16, 2018)

Plumdaff said:


> Twatty guides help with this how exactly? Cardiff is set up by the council etc to be event central and it doesn't help interesting stuff and gigs happen in any way



I didn't say they do help, I don't know what part of 'fuck the guardian and its guides' made you think that I do. I just found it a bit sad the amount of people yesterday mentioning the guide and how great it was, when the writer did fuck all, because there's fuck all to do. 

You're right to blame the council, which looks to favour property developers over culture every time. Yet there hasn't been much going on in regards to nightlife in Cardiff for years, and that doesn't look like changing.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 16, 2018)

Threshers_Flail said:


> You're right to blame the council, which looks to favour property developers over culture every time. Yet there hasn't been much going on in regards to nightlife in Cardiff for years, and that doesn't look like changing.


You have the likes of Russell Goodway to thank for that:


----------



## nogojones (Jun 16, 2018)

teqniq said:


> You have the likes of Russell Goodway to thank for that:



You could start your own thread on reasons why Goodway is a prize cunt


----------



## teqniq (Jun 16, 2018)

I didn't realise he was still in a position of power within the council after his demise as chair, but really I should have known better. Cunts like him pretty much always manage to maintain a position of influence.


----------



## Supine (Jun 16, 2018)

Last Saturday I was down on the barrage dancing away to a west African band as the sun set behind the open air stage. It was fucking great 

Who cares what the guide says!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jun 16, 2018)

teqniq said:


> I didn't realise he was still in a position of power within the council after his demise as chair, but really I should have known better. Cunts like him pretty much always manage to maintain a position of influence.



Yep, shit really does float to the top. Welsh Labour is so ridden with cronyism and corruption though, naff all is going to change.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 16, 2018)

Supine said:


> Last Saturday I was down on the barrage dancing away to a west African band as the sun set behind the open air stage. It was fucking great
> 
> Who cares what the guide says!



Yes a mate of mine went with his son, said it was fantastic. Wished I'd known about it I guess is was somewhat poorly advertised.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 16, 2018)

and we paid £3million for that event!


----------



## Supine (Jun 16, 2018)

ddraig said:


> and we paid £3million for that event!



Cheers!


----------



## ddraig (Jun 16, 2018)

and I got paid to DJ at it! for a change


----------



## nogojones (Jun 16, 2018)

ddraig said:


> and I got paid to DJ at it! for a change


The full 3 mill!

Worth every penny


----------



## ddraig (Jun 16, 2018)

nogojones said:


> The full 3 mill!
> 
> Worth every penny


 ahh shucks!


----------



## editor (Jun 16, 2018)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Nah. Fuck the guardian and its guides but Cardiff is in massive need of more gigs and club nights.
> 
> Nobody ever plays here, and the nightlife after last orders is nonexistent.


Whaddya mean? I had the dubious pleasure of visiting Metros on Wednesday. Open till 4am and the worst lager I've ever tasted!


----------



## Infidel Castro (Jun 16, 2018)

Ah, the place stinks of feet and stuff but it's still the number one alternative music choice. I'd have said the same about Clwb as well if we'd been talking about the place, but we ain't.


----------



## Supine (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## ddraig (Jun 21, 2018)

look at this laughable crap!! 
Buskers have to send 'audition tapes' to council before getting a license

would love to know who's going to be judging them 


> A letter seen by WalesOnline from the council states that from July 1 all buskers will need a licence.
> 
> It adds that buskers will be asked to send a clip of their performance to "assess their suitability and standard".
> 
> The council would not provide further detail on how a busker's suitability and standard would be judged.


----------



## nogojones (Jun 21, 2018)

ddraig said:


> look at this laughable crap!!
> Buskers have to send 'audition tapes' to council before getting a license
> 
> would love to know who's going to be judging them


I'm willing to work on the judging  panel. Pan pipers - NO!

In reality it is a bit shit though. Would Toy Mic Trev ever have stood a chance of getting a licence?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 21, 2018)

Exactly! the saxophone man with his Careless whisper and Hotel California does my head in but others love it
Don't believe the council wouldn't try and monetise it at some point in future either, despite saying licence is free


----------



## nogojones (Jun 21, 2018)

ddraig said:


> Exactly! the saxophone man with his Careless whisper and Hotel California does my head in but others love it
> Don't believe the council wouldn't try and monetise it at some point in future either, despite saying licence is free


Like the cost of a permit for parking outside your house


----------



## Supine (Jun 21, 2018)

Can't wait for ninjah to supply his demo


----------



## ddraig (Jun 21, 2018)

in his scary mask!


----------



## ddraig (Jun 21, 2018)

haven't seen him for a few weeks mind


----------



## ddraig (Aug 19, 2018)

Calls to end city's 'heritage homicide'

*"Heritage homicide"* is taking place in Cardiff with a failure to use historic buildings to attract visitors, a marketing expert said.

Roger Pride called for "imaginative uses" for architectural gems, many of which are around St Mary Street.

His warning comes as chain restaurants continue to move in - with a complex being built on nearby Church Street.

A Cardiff council spokesman said planning applications for buildings were judged on their merits.

Licensed premises in the city have risen by 20% since 2013 with numbers predicted to keep growing.

Historian Bill Jones questioned if the city was being shaped around catering for "big event" crowds and the growing influx of students in high rises.


----------



## Ralph Llama (Aug 21, 2018)

Anybody here know if the Sully traveller(A) site is ok? I lost all contact a while ago when I lost my sim cards . Quite concerned .


----------



## Supine (Aug 21, 2018)

Had a great night at Gwdihw Bar on Saturday. 

Bloody hard to spell or say though!


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 21, 2018)

Supine said:


> Had a great night at Gwdihw Bar on Saturday.
> 
> Bloody hard to spell or say though!



Never want a poo in there.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 21, 2018)

Ralph Llama said:


> Anybody here know if the Sully traveller(A) site is ok? I lost all contact a while ago when I lost my sim cards . Quite concerned .


Why concerned? I might have a number to text and ask


----------



## ddraig (Aug 21, 2018)

Supine said:


> Had a great night at Gwdihw Bar on Saturday.
> 
> Bloody hard to spell or say though!


Good init! apart from when too full and can't move let alone dance!
Played records there a few times
Say it like "good-ee who"


----------



## ddraig (Aug 21, 2018)

Ranbay said:


> Never want a poo in there.


There's a cubicle on its own for blokes now that seems ok


----------



## Ralph Llama (Aug 21, 2018)

ddraig said:


> Why concerned? I might have a number to text and ask



Just want to know if it`s still there. Concerned because , last I heard the chin wagging with Plaid Mp`s came to naught, the locals were hostile and so it looked like an eviction was in the pipeline I have good m8`s there that I want to keep track of cos I`ve lost my sims.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 21, 2018)

ddraig said:


> There's a cubicle on its own for blokes now that seems ok



Last time there was just a bog in the room no doors! not been in over a year tho...


----------



## ddraig (Aug 21, 2018)

Ranbay said:


> Last time there was just a bog in the room no doors! not been in over a year tho...


cubicle opposite, lockable door n all


----------



## ddraig (Aug 21, 2018)

Ralph Llama said:


> Just want to know if it`s still there. Concerned because , last I heard the chin wagging with Plaid Mp`s came to naught, the locals were hostile and so it looked like an eviction was in the pipeline I have good m8`s there that I want to keep track of cos I`ve lost my sims.


how long ago was that? i'm about to text someone
e2a - not that they'll have the same number, credit to reply or juice in phone


----------



## Ralph Llama (Aug 21, 2018)

Dont worry m8 ... i`ll just pop by the next time i`m in the area


----------



## ddraig (Aug 21, 2018)

fukin sent it now


----------



## Ralph Llama (Aug 21, 2018)

Ace.. thank you ! Was planning on heading there so be good to know if they are still there


----------



## ddraig (Aug 21, 2018)

surely you'd know if they weren't
nevermind


----------



## Ralph Llama (Aug 21, 2018)

what? eh? Explain ?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 21, 2018)

nevermind, its done now


----------



## Ralph Llama (Aug 21, 2018)

*************************


----------



## ddraig (Aug 21, 2018)

Ralph Llama said:


> comedown?


wtf?? any fuckin need for that when i've texted for you?

basically i shouldn't have texted them, now they're texting me and asking about you
if you could've gone there and were so concerned then you should've fucking done that or found out somehow, which presumably you would if there was any grief/eviction


----------



## Ralph Llama (Aug 21, 2018)

Ok calm down ! ? ! I`ll IM you.


----------



## Ralph Llama (Aug 21, 2018)

ddraig said:


> wtf?? any fuckin need for that when i've texted for you?
> 
> basically i shouldn't have texted them, now they're texting me and asking about you
> if you could've gone there and were so concerned then you should've fucking done that or found out somehow, which presumably you would if there was any grief/eviction


Thanx. Have a nice day !


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 21, 2018)

Ralph Llama said:


> Ok calm down ! ? ! I`ll IM you.


you arse


----------



## Ralph Llama (Aug 21, 2018)

What the actual fuck is wrong with you ? You Ddraig you ... offered to... send a text from your phone ... then started to act like a prick.
Then you pickmans .. What is going on here


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 21, 2018)

Ralph Llama said:


> What the actual fuck is wrong with you ?


i'm steaming at the way you've been rude to ddraig, that's what's wrong with me

what's wrong with you is, i think, more deep-seated.


----------



## Ralph Llama (Aug 21, 2018)

Get to fuck. ME RUDE TO HIM ???????  Check yourself fool.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 21, 2018)

Ralph Llama said:


> Get to fuck. ME RUDE TO HIM ???????


yes, you've been very rude to him.


----------



## editor (Aug 21, 2018)

Ralph Llama said:


> drug comedown?


Really out of order.


----------



## Ralph Llama (Aug 21, 2018)

Yer bann me then. *Tossers.*


----------



## editor (Aug 21, 2018)

Ralph Llama said:


> Yer bann me then. Tossers.


Why not just say sorry for that really underhand personal comment?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 21, 2018)

Ralph Llama said:


> What the actual fuck is wrong with you ? You Ddraig you ... offered to... send a text from your phone ... then started to act like a prick.
> Then you pickmans .. What is going on here


I fucking explained, stop being such a dick ffs
My mistake I shouldn't have offered or bothered my friend but you still went on to act like this, post shit and say i've acted like a prick, charming, any fucking need?
sort it out


----------



## Ralph Llama (Aug 21, 2018)

editor said:


> Why not just say sorry for that really underhand personal comment?



I really am at a loss to see where I was being so offensive 


So you say you can find out if my m8`s are still there . I`m like .. cool thanks m8e



ddraig said:


> surely you'd know if they weren't
> nevermind



What does this mean ? I do not know .. at this point I think your probably just in a bad mood. So I ask ********************** ... seriously.



ddraig said:


> wtf?? any fuckin need for that when i've texted for you?
> 
> basically i shouldn't have texted them, now they're texting me and asking about you
> if you could've gone there and were so concerned then you should've fucking done that or found out somehow, which presumably you would if there was any grief/eviction



Again  I am completely at a loss as to where your coming from with this .  I do not understand why `you should not have texted them`  ... of course they texted back  .. what is so bad about that ? 

You offered to help me. I am genuinely thankful for it  . Why then ... ^ this ?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 21, 2018)

Ralph Llama said:


> I really am at a loss to see where I was being so offensive
> 
> 
> So you say you can find out if my m8`s are still there . I`m like .. cool thanks m8e
> ...


there are none so blind as those who will not see


----------



## Ralph Llama (Aug 21, 2018)

I HONESTLY do not understand.


----------



## editor (Aug 21, 2018)

Ralph Llama said:


> I HONESTLY do not understand.


Why did you think it appropriate to suggest - in a public forum - that ddraig was on a 'drug comedown'?


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 21, 2018)

Ralph Llama said:


> drug comedown?


what a stupid thing to say. ddraig did much to deserve your thanks and nothing to deserve this sort of bitchy shite.


----------



## Ralph Llama (Aug 21, 2018)

editor said:


> Why did you think it appropriate to suggest - in a public forum - that ddraig was *******************



Because that is the only reason I could think of to explain the grumpiness .


----------



## Ralph Llama (Aug 21, 2018)

Hang on ... Ddraig you were compromised or offended by this? I did not mean it as an insult. It was  a straight up friendly enquiry  I swear on my account !


----------



## editor (Aug 21, 2018)

Ralph Llama said:


> Because that is the only reason I could think of to explain the grumpiness .


It's not your fucking place to post up such personal and wholly inappropriate comments, FFS. He wasn't talking about drugs, so why are you even suggesting that his posts are impaired by a drugf comedown? It's rude, personal and offensive.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 21, 2018)

This thread has made me want to take drugs now. thanks


----------



## Ralph Llama (Aug 21, 2018)

editor said:


> It's not your fucking place to post up such personal and wholly inappropriate comments, FFS.********************** so why are you even suggesting that his posts are impaired by a  *************? It's rude, personal and offensive.



OK. I did not realise this at all.

Ddraig I do not apologise for insinuating into aspects of your lifestyle  . It was not meant as an insult , in my little world i meant it only as an affectionate enquiry ... another way of asking if you are ok? Like `bad day?`

Edit:
I`ll edit it out ... you(everybody who has quoted it) will have to do the same though.


----------



## Ralph Llama (Aug 21, 2018)

Ddraig you were on the door to one of our squat parties in Cardiff? The Dairy ? We must know each other 

Remembering Cardiff's old clubs: Montys, Smileys, Moon, Revolution...

just can`t place you ... Our rig was Toothdust we linked with Trigger ? Do you speak Japanese ?
I was the rig tek ... spent the first hour or so soldering the rig together


----------



## teqniq (Aug 27, 2018)

We have an Eritrean cafe on Broadway. They serve coffee Eritrean/Ethiopian style. It has ginger in it, nice! Check out the funky pot. The red stuff in the spout is to filter the grounds.


----------



## nogojones (Aug 27, 2018)

Ranbay said:


> This thread has made me want to take drugs now. thanks


I think I'll join you, in solidarity like


----------



## ddraig (Aug 27, 2018)

You guys!!


----------



## nogojones (Aug 27, 2018)

Ralph Llama said:


> .... Do you speak Japanese ? ......


That was cymraeg you cheeky bastard!


----------



## Ralph Llama (Aug 29, 2018)

nogojones said:


> That was cymraeg you cheeky bastard!



Whatever . All I know is I am not using them on the door again if they have such a narrow minded approach towards drug use ! Pretty glad we stopped them playing a set on our rig to ! I bet he plays handbag house or something absolutely dire ... and now to top it all he got a message back from my m8`s on site and is withholding it ! Just wait till I get back to Wales


----------



## ddraig (Aug 29, 2018)

Ralph Llama said:


> Whatever . All I know is I am not using them on the door again if they have such a narrow minded approach towards drug use ! Pretty glad we stopped them playing a set on our rig to ! I bet he plays handbag house or something absolutely dire ... and now to top it all he got a message back from my m8`s on site and is withholding it ! Just wait till I get back to Wales


What the fuck are you actually on about??  stop misrepresenting me and twisting suff
what "narrow minded approach towards drug abuse"?? 
I did the door for a bit because it needed doing, you weren't using me ffs
and you didn't stop me playing a set nothing other than techno was allowed due to snobbery
I'm not withholding anything, i've passed your message on and gave you the response, all i've said is that I'm no longer going to help you due to abuse and threats by pm
As I said you might want to try calming down and growing up


----------



## ddraig (Sep 4, 2018)

10,000 capacity venue in Splott?! how's that going to work and who will they have there?? 
Cardiff warehouse to be turned into 10,000-capacity venue


----------



## Supine (Sep 4, 2018)

I reckon I might have been to a rave in that building years ago!


----------



## nogojones (Sep 19, 2018)

ddraig said:


> 10,000 capacity venue in Splott?! how's that going to work and who will they have there??
> Cardiff warehouse to be turned into 10,000-capacity venue


That looks like Splott market?



Supine said:


> I reckon I might have been to a rave in that building years ago!



There used to be parties over the road from there in another warehouse owned by the Joneses (no relation). I remember DiY and a few others there


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 19, 2018)

100% Lower Roath market that is.


----------



## nogojones (Sep 19, 2018)

Ranbay said:


> 100% Lower Roath market that is.


Yea, and I live in South Pontcanna


----------



## teqniq (Sep 30, 2018)

A homeless guy on Wellfield road on police harrassment, the quotes below are from people who know him taken from fb.





> "Another police 'theft' of his belongings last night is pushing Aaron to the edge. Imagine being burgled repeatedly and then find out the police have been paid to do it. Put yourself in the shoes of a homeless person - they have very very little, so taking what they have away is deeply undermining." (Neil)





> "I had just donated him a bunch of books and they stole them too. Why steal books?? They harass him daily. I had to try and calm him down the other day whilst two were trying to move him from Wellfield Road for the umpteenth time. I wish they would spend their time chasing real criminals rather than victimising our most needy
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> "It really was heartbreaking wasnt it. I took him for chicken burger and chips and stayed with him for a few hours. I tried to keep him focused and we had a laugh. Id got him a new duvet the day before, plus pillows, but the police took those off him too. Ill see him tomorrow now, with some new stuff. But its his state of mind that Im worried about, cause we cant stay with him every moment of every day. Yes he was frustrated beyond-- who wouldnt be. They are pushing a very vunerable lovely human being to the edge. Think we had better all pray..." (Debbie)





> "I too try and see Aaron a few times a week. Again, he was crying in my arms due to the police harrassment. I literally arrived to take him for some food, and was soo mad that 2 police officers were once again harrassing him to move on. This morning he went to get a coffee and when he returned they had confiscated his things again!!! The police have a duty to protect the public-- he IS the public, regardless of his "residence"status. Aaron has got very depressed in the last few days, and both Neil and myself are worried for his own safety. I am putting in an official complaint to the police today. It is about time they started concentrating on the real criminals, who, while they are harrassing Aaron, are stealing from shops literally a few blocks away. If anyone is reading this and would like to donate a bond for us all to get him off the streets and into somewhere safe,, please feel free to do it. ASAP would be good...." (Debbie)





> "He almost broke my heart when he said "Becky knew me when I was considered a human being" ... So sad that its true."


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2018)

teqniq said:


> A homeless guy on Wellfield road on police harrassment, the quotes below are from people who know him taken from fb.



That's fucking awful. Poor bloke. Fucking cops.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 30, 2018)

And the council, police and Walesonline are pushing the "aggressive begging" line which is bullshit, most just sit there and say nothing, a fair few with their heads down.
I'm around that area and in town a lot and don't see aggressive begging yet people have bought it and parroting it now

Also heard that they are trying to get the homeless out of the city centre in time for xmas
Can't have people spending money they don't have on crap people don't need seeing the homeless out of the corner of their eye now can we!
One group who serve food to the homeless in the city centre have apparently been told they have to move to the outskirts


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 30, 2018)

There are extra officers, privately funded by  FOR Cardiff Business Development, an organisation all the businesses operating in the city centre contribute to. Their purpose is to remove 'aggressive begging'  That's defined as sitting in a way that might lead people to think you would welcome their change. So, being homeless. It's a fucking disgrace that the council and police are treating people like this so people can indulge in capitalism on The Hayes without having to bear witness to its consequences.

Another consequence of this I'm noticing people sleeping rough in places I've never seen people before. Cardiff Bay Retail Park for example.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 30, 2018)

exactly that! it just pushes people out to other areas and then they're harder to find and help


----------



## Supine (Sep 30, 2018)

Cardiffians - urgent help needed!!!

It's my birthday next Saturday. I have no idea about anything going on and my usual venues have shitty stuff. 

Any tips? Bonus points for small dark spaces playing house or disco!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 2, 2018)

came up on tweeter today

Cardiff Docks, 1894, Lionel Walden

he seems to have done a few others of Cardiff, although in some cases, the locomotive / station looks a lot more American.  The signal post looks a bit questionable for somewhere that's clearly not main line, but otherwise 

(anyone who knows the patch may have more to say)


----------



## nogojones (Oct 2, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> came up on tweeter today
> 
> Cardiff Docks, 1894, Lionel Walden
> 
> ...


Where's wagamammas?


----------



## teqniq (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## teqniq (Oct 3, 2018)

WELSH LABOUR GOVERNMENT BROKE LAW BY ALLOWING ‘NUCLEAR MUD’ DUMPING OFF PENARTH


----------



## ddraig (Oct 6, 2018)

Supine said:


> Cardiffians - urgent help needed!!!
> 
> It's my birthday next Saturday. I have no idea about anything going on and my usual venues have shitty stuff.
> 
> Any tips? Bonus points for small dark spaces playing house or disco!


Presume you know about Sat Soc on 20th 
then something week after but not posting that here


----------



## teqniq (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2018)

WTF is happening here 

LABOUR MOVES TO CRUSH OPPOSITION TO NUCLEAR MUD-DUMPING OFF PENARTH


----------



## teqniq (Oct 10, 2018)

Oh yeah I was going to post that but forgot, so thanks. Yes Welsh Labour, what a shower of arseholes.


----------



## teqniq (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## teqniq (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## editor (Oct 10, 2018)

teqniq said:


> View attachment 149370


What a fucking embarrassment Welsh Labour have turned out to be.


----------



## teqniq (Oct 13, 2018)

The bay, earlier. (nicked from fb)


----------



## nogojones (Oct 14, 2018)

teqniq said:


> The bay, earlier. (nicked from fb)
> 
> View attachment 149586



The Taff trail's a bit fucked up in places as well


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Oct 25, 2018)

Does anyone know a good employment lawyer?


----------



## nogojones (Oct 25, 2018)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Does anyone know a good employment lawyer?


Are you in a union? They'll generally supply one if needed


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Oct 26, 2018)

nogojones said:


> Are you in a union? They'll generally supply one if needed



It's for my mum, and she is, but they've not managed to help her so much this time round.


----------



## Plumdaff (Dec 12, 2018)

Can't link atm but the Gwdihŵ is closing at the end of January. Want to continue but landlord is evicted to for more shite identkit development. Ffs


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Dec 12, 2018)

Plumdaff said:


> Can't link atm but the Gwdihŵ is closing at the end of January. Want to continue but landlord is evicted to for more shite identkit development. Ffs



Absolute pisstake, Cardiff is shit for gigs and club nights as it is, just no point after this.


----------



## nogojones (Dec 12, 2018)

I dunno. I reckon a good bunch of high end student flats would look good there


----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2018)

Plumdaff said:


> Can't link atm but the Gwdihŵ is closing at the end of January. Want to continue but landlord is evicted to for more shite identkit development. Ffs


That's a real shame. I liked that place.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 12, 2018)

Plumdaff said:


> Can't link atm but the Gwdihŵ is closing at the end of January. Want to continue but landlord is evicted to for more shite identkit development. Ffs


played there a few times, great venue which would be a massive shame to lose!
meant to be playing there in Jan again
Sign the Petition

application for demolition
18/02874/MJR     |              DEMOLITION OF 1-6 GUILDFORD CRESCENT AND BUILDING/STRUCTURES TO THE REAR IN PREPARATION FOR REDEVELOPMENT OF THE SITE                  |                                                                      1-6 GUILDFORD CRESCENT, CITY CENTRE, CARDIFF, CF10 2HJ


----------



## Plumdaff (Dec 12, 2018)

Seems to be all over social media already for what that is worth. That little corner needs similar protections to Womanby St, not more student flats (given the location I'm guessing at the development)


----------



## ddraig (Dec 12, 2018)

yeah be student flats or hotel, maybe offices


----------



## teqniq (Dec 12, 2018)

Plumdaff said:


> Can't link atm but the Gwdihŵ is closing at the end of January. Want to continue but landlord is evicted to for more shite identkit development. Ffs



Link to planning proposal in the above tweet. You have to register though before you can object. I registered earlier on this evening, still waiting for the activation email.

e2a sorry I see someone beat me to it.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 12, 2018)

please no minty face without spoiler code!!!


----------



## teqniq (Dec 13, 2018)

I have no idea who that is.


----------



## teqniq (Dec 13, 2018)

Save Gwdihŵ (& Guildford Crescent)


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Dec 13, 2018)

Nearly 8000 signatures overnight is decent, whether it changes anything is another matter though.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 13, 2018)

yes, objecting to the demolition/planning app would be more effective than signing a petition


----------



## Plumdaff (Dec 13, 2018)

285 objecting comments already.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Dec 13, 2018)

Plumdaff said:


> 285 objecting comments already.



Difficult to ignore that. The Save Womanby Street campaign was successful so there is hope.


----------



## teqniq (Dec 13, 2018)

Managed to object to the on the councils' planning site. Was already registered and had forgotten my password. Doh!


----------



## ddraig (Dec 13, 2018)

very non user friendly that site!
still haven't had new password through


----------



## teqniq (Dec 13, 2018)

You have to use password reset link on the login page if you've already registered, you also have to provide your own password.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## ddraig (Dec 23, 2018)

Over 4,000 "luxury" student flats in last 3 years!!! 
The family that wants to knock down Gwdihw


----------



## teqniq (Dec 23, 2018)

So, they're scumbags. *unsurprised*


----------



## editor (Dec 27, 2018)

Like this


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 3, 2019)

Buffalo Bar also closing down, only going to be a few Brains pubs open soon.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## ddraig (Jan 14, 2019)

A March on Sat fwiw


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 14, 2019)

ddraig said:


> A March on Sat fwiw



Give them hell!


----------



## ddraig (Jan 14, 2019)

Played there Sat night, was totally rammed and a good night, might be the last time playing there!


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 14, 2019)

ddraig said:


> Played there Sat night, was totally rammed and a good night, might be the last time playing there!



Fingers crossed that ain't the case!


----------



## teqniq (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## teqniq (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## shambler (Jan 27, 2019)

So, if this Guildford Crescent eviction actually happens next week...  Can it be saved by someone moving in?

Red and black still around?


----------



## ddraig (Jan 27, 2019)

shambler said:


> So, if this Guildford Crescent eviction actually happens next week...  Can it be saved by someone moving in?
> 
> Red and black still around?


Whut?
Sadly presuming the business have to be out next week

If you mean the Red and Black on Clifton st? It's been empty for ages and went to shit before that which was a shame


----------



## shambler (Jan 27, 2019)

ddraig said:


> Whut?


I just mean, I wonder if someone might be able to squat it, at least until it manages to be protected (that news piece suggested the owners are pushing for a fast demolition before measures are taken)


----------



## Plumdaff (Jan 27, 2019)

I've a mate involved in the campaign who says they now suspect the Rapport plan all along has been to force the existing businesses out and get in higher paying tenants or convert to luxury dwellings 'in an historic conservation area'. At this point the buildings are probably safe, the Gwdihŵ and the two restaurants in deep trouble.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 27, 2019)

The restaurants have served their last meals and customers


----------



## ddraig (Jan 29, 2019)

Some good news!!
Cardiff music venue Clwb Ifor Bach is having a massive expansion


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2019)

Maybe of interest?

New late night National Express London to Cardiff coach service


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 26, 2019)

ddraig said:


> Some good news!!
> Cardiff music venue Clwb Ifor Bach is having a massive expansion



More AC with any luck! so fucking hot in there.


----------



## teqniq (Mar 15, 2019)

Protesters occupy Guildford Crescent to stop the bulldozers moving in


----------



## teqniq (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## teqniq (Mar 22, 2019)

Whilst on the face of it this appears to be good news, I wouldn't put it past the Rapport family to wait until the furore has died down and then resubmit demolition application especially likely to be granted by a complicit council especially if the buildings are allowed to get into a dangerous state of disrepair.

Reprieve for Guildford Crescent - CARDIFF NEWS PLUS


----------



## Plumdaff (Mar 22, 2019)

teqniq said:


> Whilst on the face of it this appears to be good news, I wouldn't put it past the Rapport family to wait until the furore has died down and then resubmit demolition application especially likely to be granted by a complicit council especially if the buildings are allowed to get into a dangerous state of disrepair.
> 
> Reprieve for Guildford Crescent - CARDIFF NEWS PLUS



Yes, this has only happened because of the determination of the squatters. The pressure has to remain on Rapport.


----------



## Supine (Apr 14, 2019)

Can any Welsh speakers say this sentence?

ydy dy dei du di yn dy dŷ di neu yn dŷ dy dad di?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 15, 2019)

Yup


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 15, 2019)

It's just a tongue twister, no? I've minimal Welsh but it's the repetition not the language per se that's tricky.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## brogdale (Apr 27, 2019)

Breaking: Hannah's let a Panda on loose in Roath!


----------



## teqniq (May 18, 2019)

Words fail me save for that there are not enough facepalms.

McDonald's fears for Norwegian church



> Roald Dahl was christened there and it is as much a symbol of Wales' links to Norway as it is of the coal industry.
> 
> But a society's members are worried Cardiff Bay's Norwegian Church could be turned into a McDonald's or Starbucks, with its history lost.
> 
> ...


----------



## ddraig (May 18, 2019)

shocking but doubt it will happen, not enough passing trade throughout the year for mcshite imo


----------



## editor (Jun 24, 2019)

Different kind of day out in Penarth


----------



## ddraig (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2019)

Some pics 





















Cardiff photos: Christmas lights, street scenes, Rhiwbina station and scarf sellers, Nov 2019


----------



## wiskey (Nov 22, 2019)

I know nothing about Cardiff but a friend is after restaurant recommendations for an anniversary meal - any spring to mind?


----------



## nogojones (Nov 22, 2019)

wiskey said:


> I know nothing about Cardiff but a friend is after restaurant recommendations for an anniversary meal - any spring to mind?


As Jay Rainer says... Get on the train and go to Bristol


----------



## wiskey (Nov 22, 2019)

nogojones said:


> As Jay Rainer says... Get on the train and go to Bristol


Lol they want a night away from here


----------



## nogojones (Nov 22, 2019)

wiskey said:


> Lol they want a night away from here


What sort of food do they like? Veggie? Indian? Posh? ....


----------



## wiskey (Nov 22, 2019)

"fairly nice but not break the bank nice", I doubt they want anything too daring - just nice food in a nice place


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2019)

nogojones said:


> As Jay Rainer says... Get on the train and go to Bristol


Yes but he's a poshboy twat.

Cardiff's full of decent restaurants now:

These are officially the top 10 places to eat in Cardiff
https://theculturetrip.com/europe/u...s-cardiff-s-10-must-try-cultural-restaurants/


----------



## nogojones (Nov 22, 2019)

wiskey said:


> "fairly nice but not break the bank nice", I doubt they want anything too daring - just nice food in a nice place


Food » The Potted Pig has been pretty good whenever I've been
bullysrestaurant.co.uk is good, but I'd personally like bigger portions
Cardiff – The Clink Charity is suposed to be excelent, but I've not been and don't like the idea of staff doing it for free
Asador 44 | Spanish Asador Restaurant Cardiff was a very good Spanish one when I last visited.

I'm veggie these days, so am generally a bit disapoint when I go out to dinner. I can normally do better at home at a fraction of the cost, but if they like meat their choices are substantially better.


 There's loads of small Turkish and middle eastern ones popping up...

Troy Meze Bar – Meze Bar & Grill Cardiff and Lebanese Grill House, City Road, Home Delivery, Order Online | Lilo Grill House spring to mind


----------



## wiskey (Nov 22, 2019)

nogojones said:


> Food » The Potted Pig has been pretty good whenever I've been
> bullysrestaurant.co.uk is good, but I'd personally like bigger portions
> Cardiff – The Clink Charity is suposed to be excelent, but I've not been and don't like the idea of staff doing it for free
> Asador 44 | Spanish Asador Restaurant Cardiff was a very good Spanish one when I last visited.
> ...



Amazing! Thank you


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 23, 2019)

That Spanish place looks amazing!  We'll probably do Cardiff again for New Year this year in our campervan - Barry Island NYD swim, fireworks on NYE, cycling around the bay and swimming in the International Pool.  Lovely.


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2019)

Nuff respect 
Cardiff chippy staying open on Christmas Day to give free food to homeless people


----------



## teqniq (Dec 30, 2019)

Fair play Spillers:

The oldest record store in the world just banned Morrissey



> The oldest record store in the world just banned Morrissey
> The oldest record store in the world has now banned all of Morrissey’s releases due to his controversial political beliefs.
> 
> As a result of Morrissey’s support of a right-wing extremist party, Spillers Records in Cardiff Wales made the decision to no longer carry his music....


----------



## ddraig (Dec 31, 2019)

That was months ago! And they got a fair bit of grief for it too! Lot's of support too of course


----------



## teqniq (Dec 31, 2019)

Oh yes, so it was. It just popped up on FB the other day and I didn't look at the date.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 11, 2020)

* waves hello in direction of cardiff *

cardiff's last trolleybus ran 50 years ago today.  more here.


----------



## editor (Jan 15, 2020)

Another rainy trip to the Diff: 
























						Photos of the rain-drenched streets of Cardiff – city centre and Llanishen at night, Jan 2020
					

Growing up in Cardiff – Britain’s wettest city – I’m very familiar with being endlessly pelted with rain, drizzle and thunderous downpours, and yesterday my home town delive…




					www.urban75.org


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 15, 2020)

Lovely photos.  We had a fantastic week there over new year.  I love going back to Cardiff - although every year it seems more and  more different to how I remember it.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 17, 2020)

Lovely stuff.



Loose horse rescued from road and put on bus


----------



## Supine (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2020)

More bad news (from FB) 

End of an era of live music? Sad news that #GAMLINS Music Centre is due to close in Cardiff! Gamlins Music Centre
+ Now's your chance to call in the store to pay your respect to what is an institution, and check out their Retirement Sale with up to 50% off!
++ Gamlin's helped nuture the Welsh rock scene. Legendary Cardiff rock band BUDGIE were supported by Gamlin's in their early days. #budgie #breadfan

We've been thrilled to have Burke Shelley pop in the Buchan bar now and then. We've also had the privillege of hosting young bands such as MILK The Biggest Thing Since Powdered Milk to ply their craft and keep the flame of Welsh rock burning!
BUDGIE: Pioneers of Heavy Metal: "“Grandaddies of heavy metal? I prefer to think of us as its kindly uncles,” laughed Budgie Singer Burke Shelley (...), whose band came together in 1967 from “musician wanted” ads in the windows of Gamlin’s music shop in the capital. Our self-titled debut album in 1971 got played to death on Radio Luxembourg and earned us a big following across Europe." https://www.walesonline.co.uk/…/sixties-band-budgie-were-ki…
#vintageolympicpremier Coincidentally, today we built up and restored our 1970s _vintage Olympic Premier drum kit_ which now stands in its full yellow peril glory (- thanks to Pete for his generosity & Dave for persevering with the pre-metric threads). The photo is from the vintage.olympic website http://www.vintageolympic.co.uk/1970.html -- and our kit is not too far removed from this. Read more https://drummagazine.com/the-rocky-history-of-premier-drums/
So that's an invite to a drummer to put the vintage Olympic Premier drum kit through its paces, if ever there was one! Anyone for a "vintage" rock jam? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 @yngwizard


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2020)

Storm Dennis has caused some flooding in Cardiff


----------



## ddraig (Feb 16, 2020)

Have had to cancel our event near there tonight!


----------



## nogojones (Feb 16, 2020)

ddraig said:


> Have had to cancel our event near there tonight!


Was gonna ask if you were bringing the life ring again. Seemed fitting that close to the Taff.

Never seen the Taff so high before. Bute park / Castle grounds by the standing stones all flooded out along with Llandaff Fields


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2020)

Bloody hell


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2020)

I hope they catch this scumbag. And great work by the OAP!









						Brave pensioner boxes his way out of attempted robbery at Cardiff cashpoint
					

This is the moment a plucky pensioner fought back after a robber tried to steal the money he had just withdrawn from a cash machine.




					www.lbcnews.co.uk


----------



## teqniq (Feb 19, 2020)

Yeah saw this on FB fair play to the old guy


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 12, 2020)

* waves hello in direction of cardiff *

This has come up on Tweeter



Going solely on the bus, I think the photo with the number 12 bus may be Cardiff (the Supremes did visit places other than London, and other places had double deck buses with open platforms at that time) but I don't know Cardiff well enough to suggest a location. 

Anyone want to join in?


----------



## 1927 (Apr 12, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> * waves hello in direction of cardiff *
> 
> This has come up on Tweeter
> 
> ...



They are standing outside the bank(Nat west) on St.Mary Street, opposite Church Street.


----------



## nogojones (Apr 12, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> * waves hello in direction of cardiff *
> 
> This has come up on Tweeter
> 
> ...




The first picture may be what is now Cathedral Walk looking towards Charles St
The second picture might be St Mary Street - close to where it meets High St, looking towards the castle

Both these areas have bee redeveloped so it's hard to get a good comparison


----------



## nogojones (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## 1927 (Apr 12, 2020)

Have a look at the windows on the shop next to Olivers (now demolished and replaced by 60s shit-the CoOp bank) just realised its actually called Olivers House!!!!!!


----------



## 1927 (Apr 12, 2020)

nogojones said:


> View attachment 206259
> 
> View attachment 206260


I dont think its Cathedral walk due to the incline and the fact that there is a busy road to the left!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 12, 2020)

nogojones said:


> The first picture may be what is now Cathedral Walk looking towards Charles St
> The second picture might be St Mary Street - close to where it meets High St, looking towards the castle
> 
> Both these areas have bee redeveloped so it's hard to get a good comparison





1927 said:


> I dont think its Cathedral walk due to the incline and the fact that there is a busy road to the left!






yes - definitely st mary's street

The first may be be somewhere else - they did a UK tour

do either of you do the tweeter thing, or shall I respond?


----------



## nogojones (Apr 12, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> yes - definitely st mary's street
> 
> The first may be be somewhere else - they did a UK tour
> 
> do either of you do the tweeter thing, or shall I respond?


All yours - unless there's prize money


----------



## 1927 (Apr 12, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> yes - definitely st mary's street
> 
> The first may be be somewhere else - they did a UK tour
> 
> do either of you do the tweeter thing, or shall I respond?


you can have the glory.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 12, 2020)

having read the original tweet i wish i was on twitter now. people suggesting everything from Newcastle, Liverpool and Paris!!! i shall have a good day knowing i'm better than twitter!'


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 12, 2020)

duly posted

(no prize money involved)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 12, 2020)

nogojones said:


> The first picture may be what is now Cathedral Walk looking towards Charles St
> The second picture might be St Mary Street - close to where it meets High St, looking towards the castle
> 
> Both these areas have bee redeveloped so it's hard to get a good comparison



The railings are an exact match for the older ones on the Charles Street end (see Google Maps so I think this you're right here


----------



## 1927 (Apr 12, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> The railings are an exact match for the older ones on the Charles Street end (see Google Maps so I think this you're right here


Modern copies of a generic victorian design! how do you explain the incline, the presence of a wide road to the left and the fact that none of the cathedral features match the photograph! I think the first one probably is London.


----------



## nogojones (Apr 12, 2020)

I came to Cardiff after St Davids and M&S were built so I have no idea what that area looked like before


----------



## 1927 (Apr 12, 2020)

First photo is defo not Cardiff. Policeman would have been Cardiff City Police and that helmet badge is completely wrong!


----------



## teqniq (May 8, 2020)

Outside a pub not very far from me. Absolute quality.


----------



## 1927 (May 8, 2020)

teqniq said:


> Outside a pub not very far from me. Absolute quality.



Have you seen the Jailhouse Rock one? I was sent them yesterday by a friend who drinks there. I’ll try and upoload  it.


----------



## teqniq (May 8, 2020)

No. * Awaits more hilarity *

Hmm found it but can't embed the vid.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 4, 2020)

Fucking property developers.









						Another Treasured Cardiff Music Venue Is Under Threat & People Are Being Urged to Save It -
					

Reading Time: 5 minutes UPDATED PLANNING APPLICATION COULD THREATEN THE EXISTENCE OF THE TRAMSHED AS A MUSIC VENUE COMPANY BEHIND THE PLANS CONDEMNED AS “GREEDY” FOR PRIORITISING PROFITS OVER THE FUTURE OF THE VENUE AND LOCAL RESIDENTS CARDIFF’S MUSIC SCENE HAS BEEN UNDER THREAT FROM DEVELOPERS...




					www.voice.wales


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2020)

1936 - Photographer John Maltby.

CARDIFF - ODEON

More here: https://www.facebook.com/welshcinemaphotohistory/


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2020)

Some pics from earlier this week 







































						Cardiff in lockdown – stations, street photos and night scenes, July 2020
					

Although the lockdown is slowly easing in Wales, Cardiff remains strangely quiet with many of its once-bustling streets remaining empty. Here’s some photos from an (essential) trip earlier th…




					www.urban75.org


----------



## Bollox (Jul 25, 2020)

Ello, Cardiffian most of me Life, missing it a bit so great to see some of the pictures here.
Great memories of Llanrumney where I grew up and Splott, Adamsdown and Roath where I spent most of my twenties thirties and forties
I feel homesick now


all the best, Bollox


----------



## Bollox (Jul 25, 2020)

Some pics from my last visit a few years ago:





all the best, Bollox


----------



## Supine (Jul 27, 2020)

Armed police raid the wrong house 









						Cardiff armed police in 'terrifying' raid on the wrong house
					

The officers left after saying sorry to the residents of the property.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2020)

So John has been ousted


----------



## Bollox (Aug 14, 2020)

Hey Wankface, a temporary ban and warning for personal attacks eh, and yet all the regular fuctkards in here call anyone they disagree with a cunt with complete impunity
you load of shit for brains arseholes need a check up from the neck up.

Bbye twat


----------



## editor (Aug 14, 2020)

Bollox said:


> Hey Wankface, a temporary ban and warning for personal attacks eh, and yet all the regular fuctkards in here call anyone they disagree with a cunt with complete impunity
> you load of shit for brains arseholes need a check up from the neck up.
> 
> Bbye twat


Ok bye!

FLOUNCE RATING:  A SOLID 70%


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 14, 2020)

Bollox said:


> Hey Wankface, a temporary ban and warning for personal attacks eh, and yet all the regular fuctkards in here call anyone they disagree with a cunt with complete impunity
> you load of shit for brains arseholes need a check up from the neck up.
> 
> Bbye twat






editor said:


> Ok bye!
> 
> FLOUNCE RATING:  A SOLID 70%



He met his Waterloo.


----------



## wayward bob (Sep 8, 2020)

one of the sycamores on roath rec has come down. 






it hasn't even been particularly windy lately. giving the benches along there a miss for the time being


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2020)

Goodbye Roath Park pub, hello flats 













						Plans to replace pub with more flats
					

The former Roath Park pub on City Road could be knocked down




					www.walesonline.co.uk


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 12, 2020)

At this point you have to assume Cardiff Council planning department just really hate anything that makes the city distinctive or a pleasant place to be and completely love lego. As one of the objections went 





> "Aren't there enough new flat-pack student apartment builds waiting for repurposing on City Road already, without demolishing what little Victoriana remains?"


----------



## nogojones (Oct 12, 2020)

Plumdaff said:


> At this point you have to assume Cardiff Council planning department just really hate anything that makes the city distinctive or a pleasant place to be and completely love lego. As one of the objections went


I think it's more about their love of backhanders


----------



## ddraig (Oct 12, 2020)

Such a lovely design on the new plans 
Looks like 20 odd flats, madness.
Don't know if they are kite flying and will reduce the height?
Taller buildings on city road in both directions tho...

Good sized function room in that pub, have DJ'd there a couple of times for events


----------



## teqniq (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## ddraig (Oct 14, 2020)

Petition won't do much if anything

Objecting to the *planning application* might do more


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2020)

Fascinating aerial view of Cardiff Central/General from 1933.


----------



## editor (Nov 10, 2020)

This looks to be a good resource: 


			https://twitter.com/CardiffCivicSoc


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2020)

Barry Island station is going to go all posh 









						Barry Island Station Marketed for redevelopment | Bro Radio 98.1 - 106.1fm
					

Bro Radio is the local radio station for the Vale of Glamorgan. Broadcasting the latest local news, events and information to the County.




					broradio.fm


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2020)

Postcard views of Whitchurch


----------



## ddraig (Dec 14, 2020)

Apparently that application for the Roath park has been withdrawn

This looks a bit of a mess








						Cardiff Bay: Seven year 'masterplan' for Atlantic Wharf unveiled
					

The Atlantic Wharf development would include a new 15,000 indoor arena and over 1,000 homes.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 14, 2020)

ddraig said:


> Apparently that application for the Roath park has been withdrawn


really? thank fuck  prospect of significant inescapable works was looming pretty heavily for us.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 14, 2020)

wayward bob said:


> really? thank fuck  prospect of significant inescapable works was looming pretty heavily for us.


Yup
If you click "further information" on this link it says "withdrawn by applicant" 20/01952/MJR     |              PROPOSED DEMOLITION OF EXISTING BUILDING, WITH CONSTRUCTION OF MULTI- LEVELLED BUILDING, WITH RESIDENTIAL UNITS ON UPPER FLOORS AND RETAIL USE ON GROUND FLOOR AND BASEMENT                  |                                                                      THE ROATH PARK, 170 CITY ROAD, ROATH, CARDIFF, CF24 3JE

e2a it actually says it under summary


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2020)

This is an interesting piece - and this quote from 45 years ago is still relevant today:



> “Tiger Bay is gone,” wrote the author of the piece, Tim Justin Robinson. “The name remains, the legends will persist, the stories will be told. But Butetown – the new redeveloped parts and the as yet undeveloped part – have swallowed the Tiger, or perhaps it would be better to say the Tiger has crept away to hide in people’s hearts, a memory of an unruly but loveable rogue. And I can’t help feeling that if, in order to give people better housing we may have to destroy the links generations of people have built up; if in destroying a jungle we can offer a desert in its place; then we should be prepared to accept the consequences. It may be that when people are not consulted, when they feel abused, yet stay a community, then they may revive that Tiger and turn it on us – we who tell them we know best, but will not join them in their redeveloped paradise.”



And:



> “The first recorded landing of a free black man was in Cardiff docks.”











						History that really matters in Tiger Bay, where nations lived as one
					

Black history is vital and in this week, of all weeks, that must be appreciated




					www.walesonline.co.uk


----------



## editor (Dec 24, 2020)

ddraig said:


> Yup
> If you click "further information" on this link it says "withdrawn by applicant" 20/01952/MJR     |              PROPOSED DEMOLITION OF EXISTING BUILDING, WITH CONSTRUCTION OF MULTI- LEVELLED BUILDING, WITH RESIDENTIAL UNITS ON UPPER FLOORS AND RETAIL USE ON GROUND FLOOR AND BASEMENT                  |                                                                      THE ROATH PARK, 170 CITY ROAD, ROATH, CARDIFF, CF24 3JE
> 
> e2a it actually says it under summary


Listen to this bollocks:



> Ventura Developments, a property construction company from Wales, submitted the plans in September but has seen a major backlash from both from the local community and councillors.
> 
> The company stated it *designed the building to “purposely contrast” *with the Victorian architecture of City Road and cited the similarly styled City Heights, a student housing block.
















						Roath Park Pub demolition plan scrapped after community outcry - The Cardiffian
					

THE planned demolition of the Roath Park Pub has been suspended after a planning application to turn the historic building into a seven-storey block of flats was withdrawn.



					cardiffjournalism.co.uk


----------



## ddraig (Dec 24, 2020)

oh dear, what a shit explanation of the dull identikit proposal


----------



## nogojones (Dec 25, 2020)

They better improve the fire safety measures in the Roath Park pub. All them old buildings on City Road have a predisposition to burning down when planning doesn't go the way developers fancy


----------



## editor (Jan 3, 2021)

Interesting review of 'The Welsh Language in Cardiff – A History of Survival':



> It’s certainly the case that the fortunes of the language in the town and then city have waxed and waned over the centuries.
> 
> Yet the incremental growth of Welsh language schools during the past seventy years offers plentiful evidence of the language consolidating.  Since the opening of Ysgol Gymraeg Caerdydd at Ninian Park Primary School in 1949 – when there were just 19 pupils in attendance – provision has grown to almost 8,500 attendees in 2018/2019, spread across 18 primary schools and 3 secondary schools. The general downward trend in language use in the census figures between 1891 and 1971 has also been reversed, with some 15% of the city’s inhabitants now able to speak the language.





> Some of the local strongholds of the language mentioned in the volume are strikingly interesting such as Pentyrch, where, in 1861, 95% of the population were Welsh.  The area was home to many miners as well as coal trimmers who worked in the docks and had no fewer than five Welsh-language chapels as well as a bilingual Church.





> Welsh was also seen as beneficial in the retail industry and in 1891 two thirds of the staff at the David Morgan department store were Welsh speakers, as were half of those at nearby James Howells.  In matters of faith, too the Welsh language had a prominent place.  Out of the 18 places of worship established in the area between 1800 and 1840 all except two were Welsh in language.











						Review: The Welsh Language in Cardiff - A History of Survival
					

Jon Gower In his introduction to this myth-debunking book BBC Wales’ Welsh Affairs Editor Vaughan Roderick suggests that it might perhaps be better to substitute the word ‘revival’ for ‘survival’ in its sub-title.  It’s certainly the case that the fortunes of the language in the town and then...



					nation.cymru


----------



## ddraig (Jan 3, 2021)

Lots of people learning atm


----------



## teqniq (Jan 11, 2021)

Black man dies after being violently arrested by Cardiff Police.
					

No sooner had 2021 began than we suffered the suspicious death of yet another 24-year-old black man in Cardiff Wales after contact with the ...




					leejasper.blogspot.com
				






> No sooner had 2021 began than we suffered the suspicious death of yet another 24-year-old black man in Cardiff Wales after contact with the police.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 12, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Black man dies after being violently arrested by Cardiff Police.
> 
> 
> No sooner had 2021 began than we suffered the suspicious death of yet another 24-year-old black man in Cardiff Wales after contact with the ...
> ...



Wider coverage and local mobilisation has commenced:













*Lest We Forget*​


----------



## teqniq (Jan 13, 2021)

Report from C4 news:









						Reports of man’s death after release from police custody ‘deeply concerning’
					

The First Minister of Wales, Mark Drakeford, says reports of a man who died hours after he was released from police custody in Cardiff Bay are "deeply concerning".




					www.channel4.com


----------



## nogojones (Jan 14, 2021)

Third night of protest outside the docks cop shop and it seems to be getting bigger


----------



## nogojones (Jan 16, 2021)

One of the organisers and now been nicked and fined for organising the protest


----------



## teqniq (Jan 16, 2021)

Any link?

E2a here it is:

Woman accused of organising Cardiff Bay protests faces £500 fine


----------



## teqniq (Feb 3, 2021)

Update: Lee Jasper was asked by Mohamud Hassan's family to become involved in his case, however the IOPC sought legal advice and subsequently decided that he could not attend the meeting despite the family's request that he be involved. It also turns out that when Mohamud was arrested he came into contact with over 50 police officers! WTF? Blog post by Lee Jasper here:









						Fifty-Plus Police Officers Came Into Contact with of Mohamud Hassan
					

Things are progressing concerning Mohamud Hassan's case, but not in how statutory authorities would have hoped. Last week saw the IOPC h...




					leejasper.blogspot.com


----------



## teqniq (Feb 22, 2021)

South Wales Police Accused of Intimidation Against Mohamud Hassan Protesters — VOICE.WALES


----------



## Gromit (Feb 25, 2021)

teqniq said:


> South Wales Police Accused of Intimidation Against Mohamud Hassan Protesters — VOICE.WALES


This genuinely surprises my as I’ve always told people that SWP are exemplars when it comes to crowd control. Other forces send people to South Wales to be taught by them. 
They are great at keeping crowds from turning nasty. 

So for them to be deliberately stoking up a crowd is just wow to me. Wow. 

It’s disgusting how black lives matters protests are under attempts to turn them into the villain rather than the villain they are protesting against. I expect it of America. I expect it of the met police. Didn’t expect it of my home town of Cardiff.


----------



## teqniq (Mar 10, 2021)

South Wales Police resorting to intimidation:









						Mohamud Hassan Protester Describes Being Dragged From Bed by Police After Shining Torch on Them -
					

Reading Time: 8 minutes MUSLIM BUSINESSMEN FROM CARDIFF HAD ATTENDED MOHAMUD HASSAN PROTEST AND SHINED A LIGHT AT THE POLICE AS PART OF A COLLECTIVE ACTION TO HIGHLIGHT THE CASE HE SAYS SOUTH WALES POLICE OFFICERS TURNED UP AT HIS DOOR AT 9AM, PULLED HIM FROM HIS BED AND ARRESTED HIM HE SAYS THE...




					www.voice.wales


----------



## teqniq (Mar 15, 2021)

Short thread with more pics:


----------



## teqniq (Mar 16, 2021)

Breaking News: Mohamud Hassan: Four More Officers Now Face Formal Investigation.
					

The case of Mohamud Hassan  has taken an explosive leap forward today as the Independent Office of Police Conduct (IOPC) announced an additi...




					leejasper.blogspot.com
				






> The case of Mohamud Hassan has taken an explosive leap forward today as the Independent Office of Police Conduct (IOPC) announced an additional four South Wales police officers including a custody officer, have today been served regulations 17 notices.
> Three of these notices are concerning his time in custody at Cardiff Bay Police station, and the other relates to officers who attended his home address at the time of his arrest.
> One of these notices includes an allegation of gross misconduct relating to honesty and integrity, including whether or not there were false or omitted entries made in custody logs concerning welfare checks on Mohamud....


----------



## nogojones (Mar 16, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Breaking News: Mohamud Hassan: Four More Officers Now Face Formal Investigation.
> 
> 
> The case of Mohamud Hassan  has taken an explosive leap forward today as the Independent Office of Police Conduct (IOPC) announced an additi...
> ...


What's the betting that they'll try and spin it to say Mohamud beat himself up and that their only wrongdoing was not checking on his welfare enough


----------



## teqniq (Mar 16, 2021)

That'll take some spinning.


----------



## nogojones (Mar 16, 2021)

teqniq said:


> That'll take some spinning.


It usually works. How many cops have been prosecuted for killing people in their custody?


----------



## teqniq (Mar 16, 2021)

Fair point. It seems unusual though in this instance for the IOPC to backtrack from it's original position of supporting SWP and the chief constable. I surmise that some pretty damning evidence may have come to light that is not going to be easy to spin.


----------



## nogojones (Mar 16, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Fair point. It seems unusual though in this instance for the IOPC to backtrack from it's original position of supporting SWP and the chief constable. I surmise that some pretty damning evidence may have come to light that is not going to be easy to spin.


Remember what happened to the damning evidence of  the thirteen cops charged with perverting the course of justice over the Cardiff Three?


----------



## Hyperdark (Mar 19, 2021)

I know the SWP, They are racist, but to be fair they are also sexist, classist and overtly nasty to anyone outside their Hive or with influence and power.
The press has spent a lot of time covering the Racism and now Sexism is at the fore, I await the time we get around to recognising how they treat deprived white people (I know from experience this facet of the Tribe)...I think it might be some time


----------



## teqniq (Mar 20, 2021)

More revelations:









						Explosive Update. Mohamud Hassan blacked out in the back of a police van. They did nothing to help him.
					

South Wales Police Chief Constable Jeremy Vaughan Must Resign.  Dramatic developments and new updates in the Mohamud Hassan case.  Mohamud d...




					leejasper.blogspot.com


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2021)

Great project but a total own goal by Cardiff City FC:





> *Prishita: Why was it important for you to have the involvement of the Cardiff City club? Could you tell me more about your experience with them?*
> 
> Yusuf: I thought it important to involve the Cardiff City Football Club because I felt they could use their platform to reach out to People of Colour in Cardiff. The relationship between the Cardiff BIPoC communities and Cardiff City is non-existent; our hope was to use this project as a real turning point in community relations.
> 
> Early on in the project, we were invited by the club for a meeting to discuss our project with their Community Engagement Manager. We showed her some portraits, some campaign imagery and some short films that we had created for the project. Even though she said she loved the work, she seemed confused about the intent behind our project and was worried that if the club was seen to support such a project, it could run the risk of alienating their existing fan base. She stated that it could even be perceived as “reverse racism” if preferential treatment was shown to BIPoC communities – a statement that left us extremely confused and upset that someone would hold such views. It’s attitudes like these that highlight the importance of our work. If anyone feels that making a space more inclusive is a problem, then it’s clear that they are the problem!












						My City, My Shirt Celebrates The Rich Culture of Cardiff While Tackling Racism in Football - BRICKS Magazine
					

The photography project run by Yusuf Ismail and Shawqi Hasson, which was designed to help unify Wales’ football and BIPOC communities, was astonishingly rejected by Cardiff City Football Club for encouraging ‘reverse racism’. Prishita Maheshwari-Aplin speaks to Ismail to find out more.




					bricksmagazine.co.uk


----------



## ddraig (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## nogojones (Mar 26, 2021)

ddraig said:


>



"...but we might alienate our racist fans..."


----------



## ddraig (Mar 26, 2021)

nogojones said:


> "...but we might alienate our racist fans..."


ai, ruined it!


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2021)

Some Cardiff punk history!









						Punk fanzine ‘Oh Cardiff... Up Yours!’ donated to the Library
					

The Library’s current exhibition Punk 1976-78 is an opportunity not just to look back at the early years of punk, but also to make new connections and to build on the legacy material that the Library holds. The exhibition showcases examples of the fanzines inspired by punk’s DIY spirit and...




					blogs.bl.uk


----------



## Supine (May 20, 2021)

Picked up tickets for Nile Rogers & Chic down Cardiff bay. September gig


----------



## ddraig (May 20, 2021)

Supine said:


> Picked up tickets for Nile Rogers & Chic down Cardiff bay. September gig


Moved from castle? Where in bay is it? how much? ta


----------



## Supine (May 20, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Moved from castle? Where in bay is it? how much? ta



Pre-sale ticket link has details. Soul II Soul are also playing.








						Tickets: Nile Rodgers & CHIC, Cardiff | Sun 19 Sep 21 14:00 | Ticketmaster UK
					

Tickets for Nile Rodgers & CHIC @ Alexandra Head, Cardiff Bay | Sun 19 Sep 21 14:00 | Browse ticket types & offers | View seating map




					www.ticketmaster.co.uk


----------



## ddraig (May 20, 2021)

Ah that new place, ta


----------



## ddraig (May 20, 2021)

ah fuck, just noticed that cunt Craig Charles press play is at it


----------



## ddraig (Jun 2, 2021)

Goat Major name change








						Cardiff's Goat Major returns to original 1813 Blue Bell name
					

The Goat Major's new owners were accused of destroying Cardiff history by restoring its 1813 name.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




*A landlord accused of destroying history by renaming a pub that is more than 200 years old has actually restored its original name.*
The pub, on Cardiff's High Street, originally opened as Blue Bell in 1813, but became the Goat Major in 1995.

Previous owners Brains did not plan to reopen it as lockdown eased but Croeso pubs bought it and returned it to its 208-year-old name.
Some social media users had accused Croeso of a "criminal" name change.

After also complaining that its owners were "destroying Cardiff's history", it was pointed out the Blue Bell was in fact its historical name, forcing the accusers to retract their statement.


----------



## Flammingstar (Jun 21, 2021)

Hi, I am hoping that someone is able to help me please. My apologies if I have posted this in the wrong place. 

I am seeking historic information on the Philharmonic in Cardiff please? 
What year did it open? Was it closed for a period of approx 5 years and then re-opened? When was this? If anyone could provide any information at all specifically relating to the 1980's and 1990's I would be so grateful. 
I am particularly looking for information regarding what type of venue it was in the period above and ownership information. 

Thank you.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 21, 2021)

Flammingstar said:


> Hi, I am hoping that someone is able to help me please. My apologies if I have posted this in the wrong place.
> 
> I am seeking historic information on the Philharmonic in Cardiff please?
> What year did it open? Was it closed for a period of approx 5 years and then re-opened? When was this? If anyone could provide any information at all specifically relating to the 1980's and 1990's I would be so grateful.
> ...











						A full look inside Cardiff's legendary Philharmonic
					

After being closed for almost a decade, it will be serving drinks again this weekend




					www.walesonline.co.uk
				



Closed 9 years


----------



## nogojones (Jun 21, 2021)

Flammingstar said:


> Hi, I am hoping that someone is able to help me please. My apologies if I have posted this in the wrong place.
> 
> I am seeking historic information on the Philharmonic in Cardiff please?
> What year did it open? Was it closed for a period of approx 5 years and then re-opened? When was this? If anyone could provide any information at all specifically relating to the 1980's and 1990's I would be so grateful.
> ...


I remember it being open when I came to Cardiff in 88. Upstairs was just a bar, but downstairs was for dancing and bands. I remember Paul Lyons playing UK soul/hip hop there in the late 80's and my ex used to work the bar there back then. I have memories of seeing some local soul and funk bands there around teh same time (maybe more the early 90's). Can't remember teh bands names, but I'm pretty sure Phil Racz was doing keyboards for one of them.

It closed for a bit then I think and reopened in the late 90's. Chubble were putting on the odd house night there and I saw Inland Knights there for sure. Also had techno nights (it might have been an early incarnation of Holodeck) Anyhow, I didn't get to go to many of those as I was kicked out and banned


----------



## Flammingstar (Jun 21, 2021)

ddraig said:


> A full look inside Cardiff's legendary Philharmonic
> 
> 
> After being closed for almost a decade, it will be serving drinks again this weekend
> ...


Thank you for that information. 
Unfortunately it is not specific enough. I ideally need dates of opening and when they were closed. 
The reason for this is because I am a complainant in a historic abuse case which happened during the 1980's. The Defendant denies the abuse and stated that I met him at the Philharmonic in 1990/1991. 
I vehemently deny this meeting and I need to prove it did not happen. 
Therefore any information regarding dates the Philharmonic was open/closed would be extremely useful


----------



## Flammingstar (Jun 21, 2021)

ddraig said:


> A full look inside Cardiff's legendary Philharmonic
> 
> 
> After being closed for almost a decade, it will be serving drinks again this weekend
> ...


Thank you. Do you know when it closed and re-opened again please?


----------



## Flammingstar (Jun 21, 2021)

Flammingstar said:


> Thank you for that information.
> Unfortunately it is not specific enough. I ideally need dates of opening and when they were closed.
> The reason for this is because I am a complainant in a historic abuse case which happened during the 1980's. The Defendant denies the abuse and stated that I met him at the Philharmonic in 1990/1991.
> I vehemently deny this meeting and I need to prove it did not happen.
> Therefore any information regarding dates the Philharmonic was open/closed would be extremely useful


The alleged meeting [which did not happen] was supposed to have been sometime in 1992?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 21, 2021)

Flammingstar said:


> Thank you. Do you know when it closed and re-opened again please?


No and can't find the info


----------



## Flammingstar (Jun 21, 2021)

ddraig said:


> No and can't find the info


Do you know who owned/run the venue please? past or present - I could potentially find out from them?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 21, 2021)

Flammingstar said:


> Do you know who owned/run the venue please? past or present - I could potentially find out from them?


Why would I know that? Have you done much research yourself?
There is info in the link I posted above


----------



## Flammingstar (Jun 21, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Why would I know that? Have you done much research yourself?
> There is info in the link I posted above


No, I have only just heard of the alleged meeting so I haven't needed known or needed to do any research. 
That is why I am here. 
You seemed to know a lot so I thought I would ask - is there an issue with that?


----------



## Flammingstar (Jun 21, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Why would I know that? Have you done much research yourself?
> There is info in the link I posted above


Not specific enough


----------



## ddraig (Jun 21, 2021)

Flammingstar said:


> No, I have only just heard of the alleged meeting so I haven't needed known or needed to do any research.
> That is why I am here.
> You seemed to know a lot so I thought I would ask - is there an issue with that?


I don't know a lot, just googled a couple of things
Looks like might be owned by "Croeso pubs"

Do you think this is a resource for asking questions? Can you google yourself?


----------



## Supine (Jun 21, 2021)

Tried a google for you but no joy.

I’m wondering if you contact the council licensing dept. They could maybe tell you:





__





						Premises Licences
					






					www.cardiff.gov.uk


----------



## Flammingstar (Jun 21, 2021)

ddraig said:


> I don't know a lot, just googled a couple of things
> Looks like might be owned by "Croeso pubs"
> 
> Do you think this is a resource for asking questions? Can you google yourself?


I am perfectly capable of using google and if I could find the information on there I would have and I would not have needed to come here. 
I am seeking this information because it is important. 
Can you not be so obtuse?


----------



## nogojones (Jun 21, 2021)

Flammingstar said:


> Do you know who owned/run the venue please? past or present - I could potentially find out from them?


I don't know if the council will keep historic records, but it might be a start Entertainment and alcohol licences

Though in the period you're looking at it may have been covered by South Glamorgan rather than Cardiff. I don't know if teh Glamorgan Archives would be able to help... Home - Glamorgan Archives


----------



## Flammingstar (Jun 21, 2021)

Supine said:


> Tried a google for you but no joy.
> 
> I’m wondering if you contact the council licensing dept. They could maybe tell you:
> 
> ...


Thank you. That is a good idea


----------



## teqniq (Jun 26, 2021)

teqniq said:


> South Wales Police Accused of Intimidation Against Mohamud Hassan Protesters — VOICE.WALES


More evidence of intimidation:









						Mother Sees Her Two Children Targeted By Cops After BLM Protest, With One Facing Jail -
					

Reading Time: 7 minutes A woman has described how her two children have been targeted by police after they all attended a Black Lives Matter protest in Cardiff earlier this year, with one of them summoned to court and facing possible jail time.  Image: Mohamud Hassan protest outside Cardiff Bay...




					www.voice.wales


----------



## teqniq (Jul 8, 2021)

South Wales Police not covering themselves in glory here:









						BLM Protester Fined Over £150 For Shining A Phone Torch At Cop During Mohamud Hassan Event -
					

Reading Time: 5 minutes • South Wales Police have taken a young Cardiff man to court for shining a phone light on a police officer at a Justice For Mohamud protest earlier this year.• Mohamud Hassan died after being detained by Cardiff police back in January 2021. He told several witnesses he...




					www.voice.wales


----------



## _Russ_ (Aug 2, 2021)

SWP, have they ever been straight?, a story I tell sometimes is of some drug squad knobheads persuading a drug dealers wife to plant a load of cannabis in a black bag of washing given to another dealer (nice bloke  only ever sold a bit of blow to his mates) who just happened to be shagging the first dealers wife while he was in Prison just prior to the filth raiding the poor blokes house, this may or may not resemble a true story how would I know, but its one of many I could tell.

Ive yet to meet a straight copper in South Wales or anywhere else


----------



## ddraig (Sep 9, 2021)

at 9pm (now in a minute) on BBC Wales








						BBC One - A Killing in Tiger Bay, Series 1, The Murder
					

On Valentine's Day 1988, a young girl is discovered murdered in Cardiff's docklands.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				












						Lynette White murder: Cardiff Five are victims, chief says
					

Five men spent time in prison when they were wrongly accused of killing Lynette White in 1988.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 10, 2021)

Some little scrotes have been busy ... shame on them









						Bute park: More than 50 trees destroyed in vandalism
					

Thousands of pounds of damage caused after "extensive vandalism" at a popular Welsh park.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## teqniq (Sep 12, 2021)

Result!









						Leading BLM Activist Defeats South Wales Police In Court - But Other Protest Convictions Remain -
					

Reading Time: 5 minutes • Bianca Ali successfully fights fine given to her by cops after they alleged she organised a protest outside Cardiff Bay police station.• The January 2021 fine was inflated from £500 to over £2000, before being challenged and thrown out by the court in Cardiff...




					www.voice.wales


----------



## teqniq (Sep 14, 2021)

This seems to have been really calculated - as to motive that remains unclear. Complete arseholes though:









						More than 50 trees damaged by vandals in Cardiff's Bute Park
					

More than 50 trees have been destroyed while bins, planters and manhole covers have also been broken




					www.walesonline.co.uk


----------



## ddraig (Sep 14, 2021)

Didn't know about the oak trees and fire and shit!! madness
Quite a wide area from Blackweir to Pettigrew! a load of effort/people involved in that!


----------



## editor (Sep 15, 2021)

I'll be back up the 'Diff in a few weeks. This is the longest period of time that I haven't visited my hometown.


----------



## Supine (Sep 15, 2021)

My first time back since 1st august last year. Going down this Friday and staying for the Chic gig on sunday night


----------



## ddraig (Sep 23, 2021)

More weird vandalism


----------



## editor (Sep 23, 2021)

ddraig said:


> More weird vandalism



That was my local park.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 25, 2021)

Depressing there is such a need for this








						Cardiff freshers: City's efforts to improve safety for students
					

More police patrols, special buses and help to find safe places are some of the ideas.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## teqniq (Oct 2, 2021)

Hmmmmm.









						Exclusive: Cardiff Protest Cop Is Ex Soldier For Whites-Only Apartheid Army -
					

Reading Time: 4 minutes • PC Nicholas Williams’ testimony was used in a prosecution attempt of an anti-racist campaigner, and is similar to other cases where activists were convicted. • voice.wales has seen the testimony of the South Wales Police officer who revealed that he used to serve for...




					www.voice.wales


----------



## Supine (Oct 27, 2021)

Anyone want a free ticket for Norman J and Don Letts at the Globe on Saturday night?


----------



## ddraig (Nov 10, 2021)

Next Bike scheme suspended until next year, loads trashed and nicked









						Nextbike: Bike share scheme suspended due to theft and vandalism
					

Operator says "staggering" level of vandalism has seen more than half the bikes stolen or destroyed.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## 1927 (Nov 10, 2021)

ddraig said:


> Next Bike scheme suspended until next year, loads trashed and nicked
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a sad comment on Cardiff!


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2021)

1927 said:


> What a sad comment on Cardiff!


Fucking wankers.


----------



## Plumdaff (Nov 11, 2021)

I think there's a lot more to the story than the headline. I can't believe that Cardiff scrotes are any worse than scrotes elsewhere. I know someone who works for the charity who initially got landed with running the project with very little support, and because of that I'd love to know how much funding for maintenance and recovery the Cardiff project has compared to other UK cities.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 11, 2021)

Plumdaff said:


> I think there's a lot more to the story than the headline. I can't believe that Cardiff scrotes are any worse than scrotes elsewhere. I know someone who works for the charity who initially got landed with running the project with very little support, and because of that I'd love to know how much funding for maintenance and recovery the Cardiff project has compared to other UK cities.


Yes, heard they were overwhelmed too


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2021)

I like these:












Charles Street




Castle





__





						Adrian Green
					

Brightly coloured pen and ink drawings of citys which are often aerial views.



					www.adriangreen.com


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2022)

Some pics from my Christmas trip to Cardiff










Cardiff in winter: Christmas lights, mist, fog, rain and reflections – 21 photos


----------



## Gromit (Jan 5, 2022)

editor said:


> Some pics from my Christmas trip to Cardiff
> 
> View attachment 304618
> 
> ...


I used to bunk off school under that train platform. Yes under.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 6, 2022)

Random one but could anyone recommend a solicitor? My sister is getting a divorce from her dickhead partner. 

DM plz if you know of anyone x


----------



## Curiouscarl (Jan 17, 2022)

Why don't they push for Independence. But, not an aggressive pull from the Westminster. Allow Wales to find its feet and then add to the union. Instead of being a "burden like so many English think. An amicable split. As, this is the best time to do it.
The world does not look upon England and the US too kindly as for all their aggression ETC.
So, let Wales separate and forge itself on the world stage away from Englands past.

As there is a big world out there.


But, as everything is digital now. This should make everything easier.
Also, there is like 2 million people in Wales. It's not like they have to feed 500 million-1billion people.
Also, the Englands main industry is banking. So, don't need much for that.

Thoughts?


----------



## ddraig (Jan 17, 2022)

Curiouscarl said:


> Why don't they push for Independence. But, not an aggressive pull from the Westminster. Allow Wales to find its feet and then add to the union. Instead of being a "burden like so many English think. An amicable split. As, this is the best time to do it.
> The world does not look upon England and the US too kindly as for all their aggression ETC.
> So, let Wales separate and forge itself on the world stage away from Englands past.
> 
> ...


I can see this was posted at 3.30am so...

Anyway, if "they" means the Welsh government then it's because it's currently labour run/majority and if they pushed for independence it would mess up the main labour party and ruin their chances of running the uk. There is of course some support for independence in Welsh labour, including the first minister, but it still currently wouldn't happen.

If/when we leave there won't be a "union".
There can be no "amicable split" as is evident in the more advanced progress of Scottish independence.
Some of england's past involves Wales and were not blameless.
There are threads on Welsh independence here that may answer some of your questions


----------



## teqniq (Jan 22, 2022)

FFS


----------



## ddraig (Jan 22, 2022)

Someone in reply claiming mc shite have "instructed" the original mural go back up


----------



## nogojones (Jan 22, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Someone in reply claiming mc shite have "instructed" the original mural go back up


I imagine with a red wig and nose.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 22, 2022)

Born Guessing was barking up the wrong tree when he was calling out for McD's for this. but if they have ordered it to be reinstated fair do's to them I reckon.


----------



## teqniq (Jan 22, 2022)

Seems to be genuine on their part (more tweets have been posted).


----------



## 1927 (Jan 23, 2022)

teqniq said:


> Seems to be genuine on their part (more tweets have been posted).


Seems the original artist was actually part of team commissioned to paint over the original! curiouser and curiouser!


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 28, 2022)

StoneRoad said:


> Some little scrotes have been busy ... shame on them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And now (or a few days ago, actually ...









						Cherry trees planted at Cardiff's Bute Park after vandal attack
					

More than 50 trees, many of which were memorials, were sawn down or snapped last September.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## ddraig (Jan 28, 2022)

Great news!!! 
New "underground electronic music" venue in old Minsky's building, opening end of Feb


----------



## nogojones (Jan 28, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Great news!!!
> New "underground electronic music" venue in old Minsky's building, opening end of Feb



Which one was Minsky's? Was it the drag place that used to be the Stage Door?


----------



## ddraig (Jan 28, 2022)

nogojones said:


> Which one was Minsky's? Was it the drag place that used to be the Stage Door?


Yeah, round the back of Debenhams/M&S
Reckon it will be fucking good there


----------



## 1927 (Jan 28, 2022)

I’m surprised there hasn’t been support on here fir the Save the Northern Meadows campaign. I believe  Swampy is involved now too.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 29, 2022)

1927 said:


> I’m surprised there hasn’t been support on here fir the Save the Northern Meadows campaign. I believe  Swampy is involved now too.


Hardly anyone posts on this thread these days!
Do you support it?


----------



## ddraig (Jan 29, 2022)

BBC Llandaff


----------



## 1927 (Jan 29, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Hardly anyone posts on this thread these days!
> Do you support it?


Do I support the need for a replacement for Velindre? Yes, of course.
Do I believe the intended construction is the best option? Probably not. Location and funding model are suspect imo.
Do I believe the northern meadows are particularly attractive and worth saving? maybe not.

However, if you look at the whole Velindre situation, alongside your most recent post about the BBC studios, and also take into consideration the lack of engagement and lies being told about the redevelopment of the velodrome at Maindy, the complete disregard for the green belt in Radyr and northwest Cardiff  I think its appalling altho on the ne hand Cardiff Council continuously put out proganda about how we are in an environmental emergency and we should be protecting the environment, whilst at the same time closing recycling centres and building on green field sites the there are brownfield sites available.


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 30, 2022)

1927 said:


> … lack of engagement and lies being told about the redevelopment of the velodrome at Maindy…


can you expand on this pls?


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 30, 2022)

bbc doc on the deaths of mohamud hassan & mouayed bashir BBC Wales Investigates - Death of Two Black Men: Police in the Spotlight


----------



## 1927 (Jan 30, 2022)

wayward bob said:


> can you expand on this pls?


Which bit?


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 30, 2022)

1927 said:


> Which bit?


lies being told about maindy. i wasn’t aware the development was controversial.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 30, 2022)

wayward bob said:


> lies being told about maindy. i wasn’t aware the development was controversial.


Wow! Do some reading on that one! There’s huge controversy among the cycling community.


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 30, 2022)

could you mebbes point me to some? I thought the track was being moved down the bay?


----------



## nogojones (Jan 30, 2022)

1927 said:


> Wow! Do some reading on that one! There’s huge controversy among the cycling community.


I wasn't even aware that it was moving. I can't say I really mix much with the cycling community, so would be grateful for some pointers.

There's no point in asking us to do our own research, otherwise every post on these boards would just repeat that mantra.


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 30, 2022)

did my own reading  this article appears to be fairly evenhanded on the issue unless anyone knows otherwise? Difficult emotions over the future of Cardiff's historic Maindy Velodrome

bringing school buildings up to standard appears to me a significantly greater benefit than the issues of relocating the bike track. but i have skin in the game, so biased, i guess.


----------



## 1927 (Jan 30, 2022)

wayward bob said:


> did my own reading  this article appears to be fairly evenhanded on the issue unless anyone knows otherwise? Difficult emotions over the future of Cardiff's historic Maindy Velodrome
> 
> bringing school buildings up to standard appears to me a significantly greater benefit than the issues of relocating the bike track. but i have skin in the game, so biased, i guess.


why should it be an either or situation? why are they replacing the velodrome with one that is not fit for purpose? Its like Velindre all over again!


----------



## wayward bob (Jan 31, 2022)

1927 said:


> why should it be an either or situation? why are they replacing the velodrome with one that is not fit for purpose? Its like Velindre all over again!


there's nowhere else for the school to go 🤷 the fitness for purpose of the new track is a separate issue but the main concern i have is some mention of education funding being syphoned into it? velindre involves the loss of natural habitats, not so maindy (mamils aside ).


----------



## nogojones (Feb 25, 2022)

Some old pics of Riverside. and loads with a personal connection.









						The dark past, history and survival of Cardiff's Riverside in pictures
					

Here we take a look at Cardiff's Riverside over the years




					www.walesonline.co.uk
				




I lived opposite the scream house for a few years whilst the fella was doing his rooftop protest. I was the top flat so was eye to eye with him from the kitchen. I tried to pretend I hadn't noticed him. My life was complicated enough at that time to worry about where his head was at.

I moved into Fitzhammon Emb the day they found the girls body, so my first visitor was the police asking if I knew anything.

Just before the Riverside hotel closed one of the staff there pinched the bass bins and dumped them at mine. Ended up having to use them as a table and bedside stand for months because he couldn't get it together to shift them.


----------



## Supine (Feb 25, 2022)

Is scream house still going?

I lived on cathedral road from 93-98 and I remember it clearly. Not been down there for a while.


----------



## nogojones (Feb 25, 2022)

Supine said:


> Is scream house still going?
> 
> I lived on cathedral road from 93-98 and I remember it clearly. Not been down there for a while.


Yeah. All black, boarded up at present with a big "do not enter" sign. I'll try and remember to take a pic tomorrow.


----------



## mango5 (Aug 14, 2022)

Mr mango and I will be in Cardiff between Tuesday 23rd and Saturday 27th August.  Likely to be walking in Merthyr on the Friday, hoping to visit the Mumbles earlier in the week. Does anyone fancy a meet up?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 14, 2022)

mango5 said:


> Mr mango and I will be in Cardiff between Tuesday 23rd and Saturday 27th August.  Likely to be walking in Merthyr on the Friday, hoping to visit the Mumbles earlier in the week. Does anyone fancy a meet up?


Can do! Not sure how many Cardiff/Welsh urbs can be roused mind!


----------



## Plumdaff (Aug 14, 2022)

I'm off on holiday myself on the 26th but if we met earlier in the week I'd try to make it.


----------



## teqniq (Aug 14, 2022)

Not here that week, sorry.


----------



## mango5 (Aug 14, 2022)

Plumdaff said:


> I'm off on holiday myself on the 26th but if we met earlier in the week I'd try to make it.


Can do!


----------



## nogojones (Aug 14, 2022)

I'm out of town 26-29th, but otherwise, yeah


----------



## mango5 (Aug 15, 2022)

Let's go for 23rd. Will anyone recommend a pub? William of Walworth we'll be walking around your manor on the 24th if you can't make it to Cardiff for Tuesday drinks


----------



## Plumdaff (Aug 16, 2022)

Are we meeting in the city centre? If so, how about the City Arms? Cambrian Tap? Tiny Rebel?


----------



## William of Walworth (Aug 16, 2022)

mango5 said:


> Let's go for 23rd. Will anyone recommend a pub? William of Walworth we'll be walking around your manor on the 24th if you can't make it to Cardiff for Tuesday drinks


Tuesday (   ) 24th August? confused:

I'm flying to Slovenia from Heathrow at about 9 am that day!!

Cardiff recommendations later, but The City Arms  isn't what is was (ale-wise!) at all. The Tiny Rebel next to it generally has good choices though, including Cider,

It's quite pricey in there though.

I don't think you mean Saturday 24th September? (I'm in pre-work rush!) but I'm likely to be at my last Festival of the 2022 season then ....


----------



## mango5 (Aug 16, 2022)

Looks like we'll miss you next week William of Walworth. For Cardiff drinks (Tuesday 23rd) and Swansea strolling (Wednesday 24th).
Plumdaff happy to meet anywhere within a half hour walk of the centre. Do you think the arrangements should be through a different thread?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 16, 2022)

mango5 said:


> Looks like we'll miss you next week William of Walworth. For Cardiff drinks (Tuesday 23rd) and Swansea strolling (Wednesday 24th).
> Plumdaff happy to meet anywhere within a half hour walk of the centre. Do you think the arrangements should be through a different thread?


A pm thread maybe?


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 28, 2022)

mango5 said:


> Mr mango and I will be in Cardiff between Tuesday 23rd and Saturday 27th August.  Likely to be walking in Merthyr on the Friday, hoping to visit the Mumbles earlier in the week. Does anyone fancy a meet up?


Just saw this ,sorry i missed it,  hope your merthyr walk was good ,some beautiful areas there,


----------



## GarveyLives (Sep 13, 2022)

One wonders whether being one of the victims of this miscarriage of justice aged him prematurely or contributed in any way to his death:

Tony Paris, one of the Cardiff Three has died


----------



## ddraig (Sep 13, 2022)

No doubt about it


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 20, 2022)

Hello folks

So I’m going to be in Cardiff on the 5th November for Wales v New Zealand rugby international with four mates … and due to the rail strike we are now stopping over in Cardiff and hence a bit of a night out. 

I don’t know Cardiff at all. What’s it like in the town centre after a match? We are probably after pubs / food till around 11ish. is there anywhere we should be aiming for (or avoiding). Is there anywhere which won’t be totally mobbed and hence an option to grab some food in?

Three of us are staying near Newport so will be getting a cab back at some point, but me and a mate are staying next to Cardiff castle.


----------



## nogojones (Oct 20, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> One wonders whether being one of the victims of this miscarriage of justice aged him prematurely or contributed in any way to his death:
> 
> Tony Paris, one of the Cardiff Three has died


and of the death of Yusef Abdullahi


----------



## teqniq (Oct 20, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Hello folks
> 
> So I’m going to be in Cardiff on the 5th November for Wales v New Zealand rugby international with four mates … and due to the rail strike we are now stopping over in Cardiff and hence a bit of a night out.
> 
> ...


I sorry i can't help you out here. I avoid going out in the city centre these days. Someone is bound to be along with some suggestions though.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 20, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Hello folks
> 
> So I’m going to be in Cardiff on the 5th November for Wales v New Zealand rugby international with four mates … and due to the rail strike we are now stopping over in Cardiff and hence a bit of a night out.
> 
> ...


Most places will be mobbed, you could maybe try somewhere like the Pen & Wig as that's the other side of the centre and obviously a walk away, 5-10mins
Or the bay, lots of chains down there, number 6 bus or train from queen st station


----------



## Gromit (Oct 20, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Is there anywhere which won’t be totally mobbed and hence an option to grab some food in?




Cardiff?
During a Rugby international?
Not mobbed?
Doesn't exist.

Get in a taxi and drive to the suburbs.
The town centre will be mobbed from one end to the next.

Embrace the chaos of St Mary's Street post international. It's why many love our national stadium.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 20, 2022)

Actually Club 29 and Pen and Wig aren't too far away from where you staying.
You could try them.

Tiger Tiger, Yates and Steinbeck (along Greyfriars Road) are closer but still might be rammed.


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 21, 2022)

Cheers Cardiff folks, some useful info there  - I suspect by the time we leave the ground we will be so pissed we won’t be much able to hold onto a coherent plan.

I am not really a fan of either crowds or city centres on nights out so it will be interesting


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 21, 2022)

Yes, it will be completely mobbed, but as others say, that's the joy/pain of having a stadium smack bang in the middle of the city. If you do decide the face the city centre The City Arms, Tiny Rebel, and the bars on Womanby St are good but will be packed. There are good food options near the stadium that would need booking (Bar 44, Curado Bar, Cafe Citta, and tons of more chain-y options) or you could embrace the chaos and get chips on Caroline St.

Like many locals, I completely avoid the centre when there's a match on, but a fairly short walking distance from where you're staying is Cathedral Road, which has some pubs which might be quieter. I doubt you'd get a cab easily after a match but both City Road and Cowbridge Rd are streets in the inner east and west suburbs respectively which both have a ton of good options for eating. Maybe 20 mins on foot, half a hour if you're pissed.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 16, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Cheers Cardiff folks, some useful info there  - I suspect by the time we leave the ground we will be so pissed we won’t be much able to hold onto a coherent plan.
> 
> I am not really a fan of either crowds or city centres on nights out so it will be interesting


How did it go for you?


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 17, 2022)

ddraig said:


> How did it go for you?


It was good thanks. 

Having looked at my bank statement we went to a Mexican place called La Pantera which both had space for us and food for a few drinks. Fortunately in the time we were there the crowds dissipated a bit. 

After that we went to a pub and finished up in a bar until about 11 when everyone was knackered. I couldn’t tell you the names except they were still very much in the centre, the first had some iron maiden posters up, the second was fairly commercial. Everyone I ended up talking to seemed very friendly. I dare  say we’ll be back for 2024


----------



## editor (Dec 25, 2022)

In photos: Cardiff solidarity with Ukraine – Christmas Eve 2022









In photos: Cardiff solidarity with Ukraine – Christmas Eve 2022 - urban75: art, photos, walks


----------



## editor (Dec 26, 2022)

Had a lovely stroll around the Wenallt on Christmas Day...













						In photos: a walk up the Wenallt, north Cardiff, on Christmas Day 2022 - urban75: art, photos, walks
					

Sadly, it wasn't to be a Christmas Day that saw Cardiff covered in snow, but I was still able to go for a lovely walk around the Wenallt in north Cardiff. Here's some photos from my stroll: Join the discussion Cardiff news and discussion (over 1,700 posts) Wales forum (64,000 posts)




					www.urban75.org


----------



## editor (Dec 28, 2022)

Some more 'Diff pics











						In photos: the deserted, rain soaked streets of Cardiff city centre on a wet Boxing Day night - urban75: art, photos, walks
					

Cardiff city centre was pretty much deserted past 8pm on the evening of Boxing Day - we took a walk around in the rain and snapped these scenes: More photos of Wales SOUTH WALES photos CARDIFF photos barrage & bay CARDIFF CENTRE Hayes Island HAY ON WYE Welsh book town PORTHCAWL and Rest Bay WYE...




					www.urban75.org


----------

